# Nail Your Regimen Support Thread 2011



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been natural for a while but I am still in the process of getting a steady regimen. I know it takes some trial and error so I was hoping for some company during this process. I figure there may be others that are working on all or parts of their regimen.

Just wanted a spot to share what’s working, what we are trying, what’s not working and a place to support and encourage. Sometimes it just seems to take a long time and the extra encouragement helps. 

*Tell us About You*
Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:
Current Length:
Current Regimen:
Current Staples/Techniques:
What in your regimen are trying to nail:
History (optional) – any history of how you got to this point

Guidelines/Suggestions




*Check-in when you *

Have something new (product, technique) you want to try
[*]Tried something new
[*]Noticed a change (positive, not so positive)
[*]Need some support/encouragement/advice
*And Let us know *

What you tried
What worked
What didn’t work
What’s next
There's no official joining, just come on in and share.

Regimen Nailers
 JaszG
faithVA
NikkiQ
growinghealthyhair
Napp
Hikmah1986
ceecy29
Vashti  (June 2011)
Imani
alive
AlliCat
prettyfanceANB
DayDreamist   (May 2011)
Lita
chrisanddonniesmommy
FoxxyLocs   (May 2011)
Hairlosophy
MaxJones
mamafree
Poohbear
cia_garces
bernag06
@[email protected]
 rwayda
 Anonymous53
 Cocoeuro
 Amante
 20Something
CurlyLawGal   (Sept 2011)


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok - Here's where I am


Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: Natural
Current Length: Between NL and SL
Current Regimen: 
Prepoo
Shampoo with diluted shampoo; no staple yet
Buffer with conditioner
DC with Kenra for 30+
Apply a leave in mix, twist and air dry
After dry use anything I can to moisturize it
Style: mini 2 strand twists for a week; twist out for a week
Use water/glycerin mix during the week or TW Mist Bodifier

Current Staples: 
Prepoo (Added)
--Prepoo using Chicoro's prepoo methods 5/1/2011 - Nailed
Shampoo (Nailed)
---Still Looking
4/8/2011 - Elasta QP Soy Oyl Shampoo

Conditioners (Nailed)
---Taliaah Waajid - 4/8/2011

Deep Conditioners (Nailed)
---Kenra Conditioner 
---Taliaah Waajid - 4/8/2011

Leave Ins/Moisturizers 
---My mix (leave in, aloe vera, gycerine)
---TW Mist Bodifier
---Water/Glyercine
5/17/2011 - Chicoro's Leave in - 2x a day on dry hair 

Oils
---Still working on it
Sunflower Oil on damp hair

Styling Products
---water glycerin, followed with KCCC
---Taliaah Waajid Lock it Up

In Question
---Any type of butters
---Shea Moisture Smoothie


Current Techniques: 
Prepoo
---Only when taking out micro twists

Shampoo
---Buffering with conditioner before rinsing out shampoo
4/8/2011 - Nailed the shampoo; buffering not needed

Conditioning
---None at this time
5/1/2011 - Add 1 TBSP oil to conditioner and condition only when not DCing

Deep Conditioning
---Apply coconut oil to hair/or ends first then apply conditioner; I use less conditioner and my hair retains the oil after the conditioner is washed out

Styling
---Apply leave in mix, coconut oil
---Still trying; sit under heat cap for 30 minutes and then style

Wanting to Try
---Elasta QP Shampoo - 4/8/2011 - Elasta QP Soy Oyl is a hit
---Silk Elements Conditioner

History (optional) – any history of how you got to this point
When I had a twa I used any shampoo, conditioner and then applied Sta Sof Fro and never thought twice about my hair. I started growing my hair out in box braids and kinky twists and after a year, I couldn't figure out what my hair liked. erplexed

I have read a lot of things and tried a lot of things but still not quite finding out what my hair likes. Starting with this base regimen and then going to modify items one by one to see if I can get a little further. It is taking me longer too because I only shampoo and style my hair every two weeks because it takes forever to style it at this length. And I am also on a mission to get rid of some of these products in my cabinet. 

I just shampooed and styled my hair yesterday so I won't be doing much to it this week.

Hope I have some company because I sure can use it.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 13, 2011)

Tell us About You

Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: *I'm Natural*

Current Length: *Ummm...TWA?*

Current Regimen:


*I have found my hair LOVES moisture!! So this is what i'm doing so far. And if you look in my sig, you'll see i've made a big turn around in only a month!!

 I wash as needed (usually 1x per week, sometimes 2, depending on the styling products I used that week)
I Deep Condition Weekly. (Twice when I'm wearing a weave but only on my leave-out)
I Do an Oil Rinse Weekly (Twice when I'm wearing a weave but only on my leave-out)
I co-wash maybe 2x per week (with oils added)
JBCO on my Edges and Nape Nightly and when I style my hair (every morning)

I also Henna Monthly
And Do protein Treatments Every 2 weeks with Silicon Mix 
Growth Aids:
Nioxin Recharging Complex Vit

GNC Hair Skin and Nail Program (Includes Collagen and Evening Primrose Pills)

JBCO/Avocado Oil/Olive Oil/Coconut Oil/Sulfur Mix


Current Staples: JBCO/Olive Oil/Avocado Oil

ALL OF MY OILS!! 

Current Techniques: Oil rinsing. Helps me alot!

*
History (optional) –* I was really tired of DRY hair. So when I read up the benefits of Oils (In conditioners, HOT's, Oil Rinsing etc) I had to give it a shot.  Oils didn't work for me at ALL while I was relaxed. But they're a Godsend now that i'm natural.
*


----------



## Napp (Mar 13, 2011)

I really want to buy my staples only. i am currently trying to finish up the rest of my stash products.(4 bottles of conditioner and 3 bottles of shampoo) ive got most of my staples down except a shampoo and conditioner and a moisturizing deep conditioner. i like the ultrasheen line so far so i am going to try them next.

*Natural*
*Current Length:* APL
*Current Regimen:*(this is a new regimen i am trying out. hopefully i can stick to it)
_on a weekly basis:_
Wash
Protien treat(optional)
Deep condition overnight or with heat
rollerset
air dry or sit under the dryer
style
_
nightly_ 
apply a little serum and re roll on satin rollers or pin curl

*Current Staples:*ultrasheen duo tex,ultra sheen super setting lotion,lacio lacio,apex pressing oil, smooth n shine straighten polish, palmers moisturizing oil.
*Current Techniques:*roller setting,direct heat with pressing comb only.
*Soon to try products*:ultrasheen detangling shampoo and conditioner,creme of nature argan oil intensive treatment.
*No longer using after i finish up:* Mane n tail conditioners. i really like these products for strengthening but i noticed that they are the cause of the dull hair i have been experiencing. i already get enough protien from my duo tex so i will definitely no longer use the original.(it gives me build up no matter what.) the deep moisturizing is on the fence. i really like it for slicking back my hair and for defining my curls and it doesnt leave me residue but it doesnt make my hair as shiny like i would like. if i cannot find a replacement i will come back to this. also it doesnt feel or smell as luxurious as other products i have used. i know its cheap but still....


----------



## Striving4perfection86 (Mar 13, 2011)

ok here we go i'm *transitioning* my last relaxer was september 2009

*current length* - I dunno, my hair touches my brastap but it's not full yet, i wont be claiming brastrap length for a couple of months.

*Current Regime* - I co wash every morning with tressemme or HE HH or LTR. I moistrize with africas best kids organics sheabutter detangling lotion and seal with grapeseed oil. In the winter i seal with dax geen old skool grease .

Then i bun for the day

I apply my sulphur mix at night.

*staples* - Africas best kids organincs shea butter detangling lotion, dax, grapeseed oil and HE HH for co washing.

Rarely i may flat iron or rollerset when i do i always dc before hand as it allows me to go a few days without moistrizin, when my hair is straight i use a heavy cream and moistrize the ends and seal with grapeseed oil.

I use aphogee 2 min once a month

I don't do any Hardcore protein

I don't clarify

some weeks i shampoo twice a week b4 co washing, someweeks i shampoo once.

I don't do regular dc 

*Hair past* My mum always used to say to me " it's amazing you've still got any hair left on ur head with the amount of crap you've done to it

It's so true, i've bleached it, relaxed root to tip, sometimes in the same week but my hairs always held up well and remained thick and btw sl and apl.

I did a mini chop when i found the hair boards in jan 2010, i cut from apl 2 nl

I use my splitender everytime i straighten which isn't often maybe once every few months.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome growinghealthyhair,

I can definitely see the change in your siggy. I haven't quite gotten the oils to work for me but I know that there are a lot of good reviews in the oil rinse challenge. 

It sounds like you are making good progress. What parts of your regimen are you trying to nail down?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome Napp,

You are really close to nailing your regimen. I am looking forward to hearing how the Ultrasheen shampoo/conditioner works out. Haven't read a lot about either of those.

Thanks for sharing about the Mane and Tail. I have some samples that I want to try out but I may put that off until I nail a few other things in my regi. My hair looks dull today but I don't know which part of my regi is causing it. What you said will be helpful in trying to narrow that down.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for coming in Hikmah1986,

Sounds like regi or no regi you are having very good results. You went from NL to past APL in about a year? 



> Then i bun for the day


 I plan to grin too when I can bun. I will probably give cowashing a try when I can bun.

At what length did you start bunning?


----------



## Striving4perfection86 (Mar 14, 2011)

as soon as my hair started to hit my shoulders i started bunning, i really have done well but i doubt i'll be content till i reach waist length,  also when i co wash and bun consistently the results are quick to show.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2011)

Any of you ladies, trying any new things or making any adjustments to your regimen this weekend?

I do plan on trying some new things based on what I tried last weekend. Will try a new shampoo. Did not like the previous one at all even with Chicoro's recipe. I'm also going to try something I saw on YT - apply leave in, apply coconut oil and a butter, sit under the heat cap for 30 minutes then apply KCCC and twist. 

I will check back in after I try that.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 18, 2011)

Finally 100% Natural!!!

*Current Length:* NL

*Current Regimen: *Cowash daily/ Poo and DC 1x week/ Clarify when needed/M&S Daily/PS Daily

*Current Staples/Techniques:* The only staples I have at the moment are my SE Mega Moisture Treatment for my DCs, Hot 6 Oil to mix with DC and to seal, and Mixed Silk leave in. I'm totally diggin it. Curls are on and popping after I apply...and leaves my hair very moisturized.

*What in your regimen are trying to nail:* other PS options besides wiggin it. Also...getting my staples down pat is gonna take some patience, trial and error, and keeping a journal.

*History (optional)* – So up until I started transitioning, I got relaxers for about 20 years thanks to my mom and her logic behing how our hair should look. Every 4 weeks was the norm when my mom was doing them for me, but when I started it was never before 6 weeks. In high school, I was APL to BSL majority of the time. Once I hit college, it was all over. I discovered box dye and didn't give a crap about length so I chopped it all off multiple times. For the longest, I was stuck at NL/SL and didn't know why. On a whim, I got a sew in for a vacation in Miami about 2 years ago and noticed my hair really did take well to being hidden and the rest is history


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 18, 2011)

By far one of the best thread ideas on LHCF.

I'll be back to participate.


----------



## Napp (Mar 18, 2011)

i got rid of two conditioner bottles!just a little bit more to go! i have decided that i am never going to let gel touch my hair unless it is an emergency. i tried to do a twist out with gel like i saw another fotkin do and my hair was awful! i had to add more gel to do a quick slick back because i had to go to work. by the end of the day my hair was so stiff my scalp was in distress! i had to shampoo,deep condition and start over again. i am sticking to my rollersets!


aslo instead of trying a new line for a deep conditioner i am going back to my favorite Deep conditioner miss keys 10 en 1. i stopped using it when i did my first bc and i never really dced after that.


----------



## Vashti (Mar 19, 2011)

Great thread!

*Tell us About You*
*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:* Natural
*Current Length:* SL
*Current Regimen:* Wash and DC on Sunday, put hair in twists or pin up style, moisturize every day with oils and homemade spray and wrap at night, re-twist or redo hair style on Wednesday night, oil hair and baggy Friday night, co-wash in the shower Saturday morning, moisturize with leave-in and wear my hair out.
*Current Staples/Techniques:* See siggy!
*What in your regimen are trying to nail:* Just nailed the deep conditioner. Now looking for an anti-frizz leave-in since HE apparently got rid of the one I like using. 
*History (optional) – any history of how you got to this point -* I'd say it took me about a year and a few months and I'm still looking to replace one more product. I'm trying to keep things as simple as possible and make sure costs don't spiral out of control. When I first started my journey a year ago I had no idea how many great products for black hair were actually out there. It's tempting to buy all kinds of stuff and fun too. Gets expensive though. So I decided to go back to some of the old school products my mom used that I knew were effective and mix in some more natural hair products as well. I focus on old school stuff and natural stuff. Helps me simplify my choices. My hair isn't too picky as long as I keep it moisturized. I found that a lot of things work for my hair as long as I protect the ends. 

*And Let us know
What you tried: *aloe vera gel, MTG, HE HH, ORS Olive Oil Lotion, Renpure conditioner, AO WC, Queen Helene Cholesterol Conditioner
*What worked:*  MTG, HE HH, ORS Olive Oil Lotion, Renpure conditioner, AO WC, Queen Helene Cholesterol Conditioner
*What didn’t work:* aloe vera gel. Made my hair way too hard. even when i mixed it with other stuff. The MTG worked but I don't feel the need to ever buy that again. Don't need it. ORS was a staple for years and I like it but Shea Moisture leave-in works just as well without all the greasiness.
*What’s next:* learning how to do more styles and becoming better at styling my hair in general. More 50's pin up styles.


----------



## Imani (Mar 19, 2011)

I think I've kinda nailed my regimen right now. Won't post the whole detailed reggie bc its just too long! lol. The only thing I need to nail now is a salon quality flat iron. Right now only flat ironing a few times a year but once I reach my goal may do it once a month or so. 

I'm natural 4b/a and some of the things that have worked for me are...
-only use Sulfate free shampoos unless I'm wearing straight
-slathering wet hair with olive oil to detangle. using my fingers to do initial detangling before following up with denman brushes(i have two different sizes, a wider teeth one and the classic d3)
-don't use products w/mineral oil or petrolatum.  and I don't use cones unless I'm straightening. 
-only wash every 2 weeks, my hair doesn't do well with constant washing
-Keeping a spray bottle of water around 
-Bee Mine luscious as my staple moisturizer
-shampooing my hair in front of the mirror in sections
-Dcing under the steamer. keeping my hair plaited/sectioned off under the steamer or else it will just retangle


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome NikkiQ,



> *Current Staples/Techniques:* The only staples I have at the moment are my SE Mega Moisture Treatment for my DCs, Hot 6 Oil to mix with DC and to seal, and Mixed Silk leave in. I'm totally diggin it. Curls are on and popping after I apply...and leaves my hair very moisturized.




When I was looking for a DC I considered the SE Mega Moisture treatment. It was between that and the Kenra. I went with the Kenra which I like so far. But when it runs out I will give the SE Mega Moisture a try so I can have a comparison. These two seem to be at the top of the list for many.



> *What in your regimen are trying to nail:* getting my staples down pat is gonna take some patience, trial and error,.




I was hoping having a support group might help out. 

Looking forward to making the journey with you.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2011)

ceecy29 said:


> By far one of the best thread ideas on LHCF.
> 
> I'll be back to participate.


 
Thanks @ceecy29. Looking forward to your joining and sharing with us.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2011)

Napp said:


> i am going back to my favorite Deep conditioner miss keys 10 en 1. i stopped using it when i did my first bc and i never really dced after that.


 
Let us know how it works out now after not having used it for a while.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Vashti and Welcome, 



> moisturize every day with oils and homemade spray


Would you share what is in your homemade spray?



> Helps me simplify my choices. My hair isn't too picky as long as I keep it moisturized. I found that a lot of things work for my hair as long as I protect the ends.


 
I'm jealous. My hair is as picky as I am   So far, it doesn't seem to like much. And it laughs at most things. We shall see. 

You don't have far to go to nail your regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome Imani,

Your hair is looking good girl. Well from your post you have already nailed your regimen. Just sounds like you need a final tool to work with. 

With your regimen solid, it should be easy flowing to your goals, SL and then APL.

Looking forward to reaching SL right behind you.


----------



## alive (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm going to use this thread as my last hope of getting a regimen together  I have this tendency to just do whatever feels right for my hair at any given point in time. I'd like to have some semblance of a process in place so here goes:


I'm natural
Full SL (APL in the back)
No regimen
Staples: bio infusion olive oil moisturizer, HE LTR. Let's Jam Curl Activator 

This ought to be fun. hopefully, I'll pick up bits and pieces of other people's regimens and make it my own

ETA: my goal is really simple. I want a short and sweet routine that keeps my hair moisturized (why does that sound so much like an objective statement from a resume? haha)


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 20, 2011)

*Tell us About You*

Relaxed every 12 weeks

Current Length: Brastrap length 

Current Regimen: Co-wash on the weekend, shampoo and DC on Wednesdays. Protein treatment and clarify monthly or as needed. Stretch relaxers every 12 weeks.

Current Staples: 
*Clarifying:* Herbal Essences Color Me Happy Shampoo
*Shampoo:* One n Only Argan Oil Moisture Repair Shampoo (sulfate free)
*DC:* One n Only Argan Oil Restorative Mask
*Protein:* Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
*Co-wash: *One n Only Argan Oil Moisture Repair Conditioner (cone free)
*Moisturizer:* Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-in
*Sealant: *One n Only Argan Oil
*Relaxer:* Optimum Salon Collection

Staple Techniques:
- Only comb (wide tooth) when under the shower
- Braidouts, buns, halfwigs
- Satin scarf to air dry and protect hair while sleeping

What in your regimen are trying to nail: I'm just trying to be able to stick to the solid regimen stated above...it's easy for me to write it down, but easier said than done. I also want to perfect the braid out 

History (optional) – any history of how you got to this point: my hair was damaged neck length from flat ironing daily (back in 2007)....now its BSL and healthy. The most important things for me were: limiting heat use, deep conditioning, and low manipulation. I also think my hair thrives with low-sulfate as well

CHECK IN

I recently got some One n Only Argan Oil samples from sally's...i really like all the products in this line so I'll be incorporating them in my reggie. I know it takes longer to figure out if u like a product, but I can already tell these are staple-worthy

I tried Lustrasilk mango and shea butter chonesterol with high hopes because I see a lot of others like this. Also my hair loves shea so....but it left my hair so dry. and weird feeling. Didn't like it at ALL. maybe I'll give it a couple more tries. if It doesn't work for me as dc then I'll use it as a pre-poo...

WHATS NEXT
Well I just want to keep my hair in braids more often...for example if I'm just lounging around at home I could moisturize, seal then braid...when I'm ready to go to school I can just take down the braids (NO COMBING...until wash day) and rock a braid out or a textured bun like in my avi. Then on my 2 wash days of the week, that's when i can detangle and remove shed hairs...under the shower only though. and my hair will hopefully retain more length from sticking to this...only 2 inches until MBL


----------



## Vashti (Mar 20, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks Vashti and Welcome,
> 
> *
> Would you share what is in your homemade spray?
> ...


*

Thanks! I put a tablespoon of castor oil and a tablespoon of Suave Naturals Coconut conditioner in a spray bottle (8 ounce bottle) and fill the rest of it up with water. You can use what ever oils or conditioner you want. Just shake it up and you've got your own spray.*


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 20, 2011)

Its interesting because I think in my 3.5 years of hair care, I switched up my regimen soooooo many times. I still do to some degree or another. But I think I got a simple one I do on a regular out of habit. 

Once a week 
-Shampoo 
-Condition 
-Detangle 
-Bun or Braidout 
-Moisturize and oil daily 
-Protein treatment once a month
-DC overnight with heat twice a month (maybe)

Pretty simple...products can vary every few months.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey alive,



> ETA: my goal is really simple. I want a short and sweet routine that keeps my hair moisturized (why does that sound so much like an objective statement from a resume? haha)


 

I like your goal.  It sounds soooo simple   Let's go for it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey AlliCat




> my hair was damaged neck length from flat ironing daily (back in 2007)....now its BSL and healthy. ]
> 
> That's encouraging going from NL to BSL. And soo close to MBL. I will try to check on you and help you stay on your regi. Just think July and MBL are so close and right around the corner.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey prettyfaceANB

I'm trying to get to where you are. I'm sure I can get to a simple regimen but have to figure it out first.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2011)

I did work a little more on my regi this weekend. My hair right now is telling me more about what it doesn't like than what it does.

Tried ORS Aloe Shampoo. It was better than the Organic shampoo from last week but I don't think it was quite it. Still have some samples of other stuff going to try before I go buy anything.  (next)

I buffered with Suave Coconut conditioner; my hair likes buffering. (keeper for now).
DCd with Kendra (keeper)
Applied leave in mix. Added glycrin to my leave in mix. I don't think 
it works. Going to try something different. (next).
Applied coconut oil and avocado butter. (keep coconut oil, skip butter)
Styled in two strand twists.

Put way too much coconut oil and butter on my hair. Around 11 pm while hanging out I could feel the oil just running down my scalp. ugh

My hair doesn't like butters and it doesn't like most oils. It also doesn't like leaving conditioner in it. Butters and conditioner leave a film on my hair that makes it look dirty even though I just washed it.

So going to label this attempt 2. No wins but learned what I can cut out. 

Styling my hair is a bear so I a debating on shampooing weekly to get my regi down or every 2 weeks to give myself a styling break?  Any thoughts?


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 20, 2011)

_Wow I really need this for not only support but to help me remember my own regimen lol._*
Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:* Natural*
Current Length*: SL
*Current Regimen:* Pre poo with Grapeseed oil or olive oil, sweet almond, or whatever oil is on hand (obviously needs work on that area) Co wash 2x a week
WEEKLY 1.shampoo w/ conditioner mixed 50/50 (gonna add an oil rinse between here) 2. egg, conditioner, and wheat germ oil mix for 10-15min 3. DC for 15-25min? 4. apply knot today leave in then Moisturize with HE LTR then seal with my butter mix (shea, avocado, mango butters and grapeseed and mucho wheat germ oil).  5.braid it up and hide it under a half wig or silk scarf. Every now and again I do a twist out.
*Current Staples/Techniques:* My staples are my butter mix, 2 CO washes a week with HE Hello Hydration, honey, and wheat germ oil mixture. HE LTR and sealing ends with wheat germ oil daily.  TEchnique needs work...I don't detangle until right before I seal if thats a technique.
*What in your regimen are trying to nail:* everything but the moisturize & seal step, I feel like I got that down.

_How can I improve my regimen? A question I ask myself whenever I do my hair._


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2011)

OP-Nice Thread.....Will be back to post reggie...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 20, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey prettyfaceANB
> 
> I'm trying to get to where you are. I'm sure I can get to a simple regimen but have to figure it out first.



Trust you certainly will...

In time your regimen will get shorter and shorter and shorter


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 20, 2011)

*Tell us About You*
*Transitioning*

Current Length 
Partial BSL (Last time I actually checked)

Current Regimen
Cowash once a week (during the warmer months 2-3x a week)
DC once a week
Moisturize and seal once a day or as needed
Light trims twice a year
Air dry
No heat until one full year of transitioning
Low mani styles (buns, updos, ponytails, braid outs)
Sleep in satin bonnet
Use ACV rinses once a week - no shampoo

Current Staples/Techniques
Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisturizing Treatment (DC)
Suave Almond and Shea Butter Conditioner (Cowash)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration (Cowash)
HE LTR (Leave-in)
Shea Butter
Coconut, Brahmi, Avocado, EVOO oils
Rosemary and Peppermint Essential oils
Water
Jamila Henna
Aloe Vera gel/juice
Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in

What in your regimen are trying to nail
I want to find a good moisturizer for dry hair. I use HE LTR when my hair's wet. I settled on shea butter; but I want to use something light.

History (optional) – any history of how you got to this point
I was relaxed since I was twelve or thirteen. After twenty-something years, I wanted out. So, I am in the tenth month of a long-term transition (at least two years).


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome DayDreamist


> _Wow I really need this for not only support but to help me remember my own regimen lol._






> _How can I improve my regimen? A question I ask myself whenever I do my hair._


 
_You have an interesting regimen and arrangment of products. It will be interesting to see how it changes over time. I saw a few similarities. I may try some things that work fo you._


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Lita,



> OP-Nice Thread.....Will be back to post reggie...


 
Thanks. Looking forward to learning from you.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome chrisanddonniesmommy

Love your username. Every time I see it it just seems so sweet. 




> I want to find a good moisturizer for dry hair. I use HE LTR when my hair's wet. I settled on shea butter; but I want to use something light.


 
Have you tried Taliaah Waajid's Mist Bodifier? It works on my hard to moisturize hair. That and water/glycerin mix are the only things I have found so far.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 21, 2011)

faithVA, 
  The only thing I know that works for me without a doubt in my mind is wheat germ oil.  It stinks but its the business if your looking for a good ceramide oil.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 21, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Welcome @chrisanddonniesmommy
> 
> Love your username. Every time I see it it just seems so sweet.



Thanks! They are my heart (along with my hubby in third place, . Otherwise, to their classmates, I don't have a name other than that.)


----------



## alive (Mar 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey alive,
> 
> 
> I like your goal.  It sounds soooo simple   Let's go for it.



i know right? lol thanks for the moral support. let's do this


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2011)

Any regimen news ladies? 
---Trying anything new?
---Making any adustments?
---Any discoveries?


I was going to try my first cowash this weekend but I bought a new shampoo at the Bmore Hair show and I can't wait to try it. Not exactly sure all of what I am going to do but
---Shampoo with new product
---Condition with TW Conditioner
---Skipping deep conditioning
---Applying TW Detangler (got a free sample at the show)
---Follow up with Coconut oil
---Try a new flat twist style
---Hopefully be done within 2 hours (has never happened).

I will follow up tomorrow with results.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 27, 2011)

I tried this today and OMG! It's a new staple. It made detangling my fro SO much easier and left my hair feeling so soft!!


http://www.amazon.com/Neutrogena-Triple-Moisture-Hydration-Leave/dp/accessories/B00027CDXS


----------



## JaszG (Mar 27, 2011)

Hair: Relaxed {Thinking about transitioning}
Current Length: MBL
Current Regimen: I am working on it. I haven't really had a set regimen for a minute, and it has reflected. I was just washing my hair every two weeks, blow drying it, flat ironing it, curling it, and wrapping it up. I had a lot of damage to my ends, and while it was growing (I was getting close to waist length) my ends were thin because of the heat, and neglect, so last night, I cut them, and my hair instantly looked healthier. 

Starting this week:
Black tea rinse 2x a week
Co-Wash as needed
DC 1x a week
Moisturize daily with Elasta qp olive oil and mango butter
Seal with coconut oil

I am trying to stay as far away from heat as possible. I have become addicted to my FHI, and I need a break. So, I will be working on finding good ways for braid outs, twist outs, buns, and air drying my hair. 
Current Staples/Techniques: The only product I use every day is Design Essentials Silk Essentials, but I know my hair needs more, so I'm working on it.
What in your regimen are trying to nail: Staying away from the blow dryer and the FHI
Hair History:I got my first relaxer when I was in the 6th grade. After that, it was not taken care of properly, and broke off severely and I didn't really do anything to fix it until the summer before my junior year of high school. I got it cut to shoulder length, and started going to the salon every two weeks. Since 2008 I've been a member here, and I've learned a lot. I have been neglecting my hair lately, so its time to start applying what I've learned.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome JaszG,

I have been on the forum for less than a year so still fairly new to the hair game. What you have shared in this post is very eye opening for me that even over time and with length I will need to stick with it.

I know you are MBL after a setback, but many of us never having got that far, it is an amazing length. I think what you share with us as you tighten up your own regimen will be encouraging to many of us.

ok - I' blah, blah, blahing over here.

Welcome again and look forward to seeing you firm up your regimen and hit healthy WL real soon.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I tried this today and OMG! It's a new staple. It made detangling my fro SO much easier and left my hair feeling so soft!!
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Neutrogena-Triple-Moisture-Hydration-Leave/dp/accessories/B00027CDXS[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 27, 2011)

^^^I didn't put anything on afterwards. I sprayed a little Infusium on my hair prior to it to keep my hair wet and then the foam. I tried to do flat twists but my hair wasn't laying down right so I just took the Denman and detangled and the brush just slid through my hair like butter. I love it!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2011)

NikkiQ - I went to Walgreens yesterday and fortunately I didn't see this.  I started the Use up your stash challenge yesterday so, hopefully that will keep me from overbuying this. 

========================================================
Still working on my regi. I didn't cowash yesterday like I said because I got a new shampoo that I wanted to try out. I think it is called Naturaz Moisturizing Shampoo.


Shampooed with Natural Moisturing Shampoo
---It didn't strip my hair and I felt some moisture. But I would have liked for 
---it to be more moisturizing. It needs some doctoring. Going to add some 
---Aloe Vera and oil to it next time. I won't repurchase after I use it up.

Conditioned with Taaliah Waajid Conditioner
--Love this. This is the 2nd time I have used it and both times I have had
--great results. I have 5 conditioners to use up so I will be comparing. My 
--hair was not so great after the shampoo but delicious after the conditioner.
--Kept conditioner on for 30 minutes while cleaning.

Applied Roux Porosity Control before rinsing conditioner. 
--Mostly to use it up. Was hoping to get my ends back in shap. I won't be 
--repurchasing this.  I don't notice enough of a difference.

Rinsed and sprayed hair with water/aloe vera mix.
--Aloe Vera helps my ends. Not sure if I can mix it with water.
--I actually think that my water is causing some of my initial hair issues. 
--Will keep working with this.

Applied Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie on damp hair
--My hair doesn't seem to do well with product on wet hair. It takes a while 
--to soak in. So I let it sit for 15 to 30 minutes before styling. Styled my hair
--in a flat twist up do. I can't do a WNG but I think it moisturized my hair 
--enough. Will take out a twist tonight and check.

Applied Joie Naturals Gel to my edges.
--This stuff is wonderful. My flyaway edges are actually laying down.

Happy with results.
1. Learned my hair doesn't like my water.
2. Taliaah Waajid conditioner is a keeper
3. No to the shampoo, Roux Porosity Control, water/aloe vera mix
4. No to product on wet hair.
5. Maybe a yes to Shea Moisture Smoothie (retry).
6. Yes to Joie Natural Gel


----------



## Hairlosophy (Mar 28, 2011)

Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: Natural
Current Length: Not really sure (maybe 5-6 inches?)
Current Regimen: Wash and condition 1x week; Ayurvedic Powders 1x weekly Co-wash 1-2x per week; moisturize and seal daily. Trim 1X every 6 or so months
Current Staples/Techniques: 
Staple Shampoo: None as of yet
Staple DC: AO HSR + Hibiscus Powder + Fenugreek Powder + Olive Oil
Staple Leave in: KCKT (for right now)
Staple Oils, butters, gels: Vatika Oil, Olive Oil, Shea butter (or a mix with shea butter, mango butter and oils) Tshombe PomAide (love this stuff!!); Eco Styler (any kind); IC fantasia olive oil gel; 
Staple Moisturizing Spray: My own mix of brahmi, bringraj and amla tea with aloe vera gel and olive oil; water, olive oil, aloe vera
Techniques: None, most of the time I plait my hair and unravel for a braidout puff in the morning

What in your regimen are trying to nail: Trying to get a shampoo that doesn’t completely dry out my hair; another deep conditioner as a backup; a better leave in and a better moisturizing spray; to start using some protective styles and to trim more regularly

History (optional) – any history of how you got to this point: Since I first BC’d I’ve been on a mission to find a regimen that works and I try new products at least 3 times before I make a decision if it’s any good (unless it was really bad); So far I’ve recently discovered ayurvedic herbs and have been incorporating them into my regimen for the past month with good results but I’ve been having a problem with protecting my ends (I love to wear my hair out or in a puff 


----------



## JaszG (Mar 28, 2011)

I did a bread out on Saturday, and I have been applying Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango butter to it at night, and sealing with coconut oil. I then put my hair in four thick braids, and roll my ends with rollers. It has been working really good!! I think I will do a bun tomorrow, and do a black tea rinse, and cowash tomorrow after I get home from class. I may try a twist out after that. I think I want to do Tuesdays as cowash days, and Saturdays as DC days because I have more free time on those days.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2011)

JaszG said:


> I did a bread out on Saturday, and I have been applying Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango butter to it at night, and sealing with coconut oil. I then put my hair in four thick braids, and roll my ends with rollers. It has been working really good!! I think I will do a bun tomorrow, and do a black tea rinse, and cowash tomorrow after I get home from class. I may try a twist out after that. I think I want to do Tuesdays as cowash days, and Saturdays as DC days because I have more free time on those days.


 
Wonderful, sounds like you are having success at staying away from heat and still having nice styles.


----------



## JaszG (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah its going good so far. But I am only 1 week and a few days post, so we will see! I'm going to try to stretch until the weekend july 4th weekend, but we will see how that goes. lol.


----------



## Napp (Mar 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Any regimen news ladies?
> ---Trying anything new?
> ---Making any adustments?
> ---Any discoveries?



i decided to try crece pelo leave in and i love it! it works better than lacio lacio in my hair. i will use up my lacio lacio but then im using crece pelo. the bonus is that it comes in a bigger bottle for the same price.


also i decided to use praital silk worm cream as my dc and i love it. my hair literally felt as strong as silk and it was good for detangling. i think it will be my staple DC. 

i am going to try out 2 more products only before i am complete. 
i plan on trying lafier honey and almonds as a rinse out after my dc. i feel like my hair needs more moisture after dc with the praital. if the lafier doesnt work out i will try baba de caracol intensive treatment. other than that thats it. my PJ senses have deadened. i rather buy more rollers


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2011)

Napp said:


> i decided to try crece pelo leave in and i love it!


 
I've heard of lacio lacio but none of the others. You have some specialty hair   I've never seen crece pelo or lacio lacio. Where do you buy those?

My wish list is coming down as well. I am ready to buy some hair accessories. I am still NL but by the end of the summer I am believing I will have much more length to wear some updos.  I can't wait.

I haven't bought rollers yet - hmm.


----------



## Napp (Mar 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I've heard of lacio lacio but none of the others. You have some specialty hair   I've never seen crece pelo or lacio lacio. Where do you buy those?
> 
> My wish list is coming down as well. I am ready to buy some hair accessories. I am still NL but by the end of the summer I am believing I will have much more length to wear some updos.  I can't wait.
> 
> I haven't bought rollers yet - hmm.



i decided to try Dominican products again because i can get them in large sizes like 1/2 gallon and gallon sizes. that way i dont have to buy as much as often and in the long run i save money.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 29, 2011)

Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: *Natural*

Current Length: *between waist & hip*

Current Regimen:  *I D/C and shampoo once a week. (started about 4 weeks ago) & moisturize after each wash. For the past to weeks I have been trying to make sure I also moisturize daily. I also have a homemade moisturizing spray that I try to use daily, but sometimes I forget.*

Current Staples/Techniques:  *still working on this. right now i'm trying elucence MB & some poo bars from chagrin valley. i also got some Aubrey organics HSR for my D/Cs.* *I also got a tangle teezer.*

What in your regimen are trying to nail:*pretty much everything is up for grabs right now. i know i can't go longer than a week without washing, but other than that... *
 
History (optional) – any history of how you got to this point

*I had my last relaxer in 2004, BC in 2005. Locks in 2008 (hair was BSL or longerwhen i started them). Last month I decided to comb them out  So far I've done the back. I'm working on the middle right now. Then on to the front. I should be done by summer 
*
*In the mean time I'm trying to nail down a regimen so that I know what to do with my hair once it's all loose again. When it was loose before it took forever to detangle, which is why I locked. *

 *I feel funny about saying my hair is hip length, cuz I don't know how much of that length I will keep once my hair is all out and I assess my ends. So far it looks pretty healthy though.*


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome FoxxyLocs


> *I had my last relaxer in 2004, BC in 2005. Locks in 2008 (hair was BSL or longerwhen i started them). Last month I decided to comb them out  So far I've done the back. I'm working on the middle right now. Then on to the front. I should be done by summer *


 
Wow - an interesting history. I hope that you are able to keep your length. Would love to see a before and after. I guess one of the pluses is that by taking them out a little at a time, you can learn on the hair that is loose and perhaps have a more solid regimen by the time you are done combing them out.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 29, 2011)

so far so good...I will only be adding a once a month clarifying shampoo and shescentit marshmallow cream as a alternate moisturizer.  I left out the fact that I do baggie almost every night alternating between whole head and bun only, guess that’s a technique.  This thread is really keeping me on track.  It shed light on my inconsistency and lack of planning.  Today my hair length is 5 1/2in and my year end goal is 10in.  Lets see what happens!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Welcome @FoxxyLocs
> 
> 
> Wow - an interesting history. I hope that you are able to keep your length. Would love to see a before and after. I guess one of the pluses is that by taking them out a little at a time, you can learn on the hair that is loose and perhaps have a more solid regimen by the time you are done combing them out.



Yeah my goal is to have a regimen down by the time I'm finished. 

So far my ends don't look too bad. Even if they are damaged, I will probably cut to WL or MBL and then do gradual trims from there. I'd hate to have to b/c after all the time it took to comb these suckers out 

When my hair was loose before I never used oils because they just sat on my hair and made it greasy. This time around I'm experimenting with incorporating them into my D/Cs and doing oil rinses. Hopefully I'll get the benefits of oil without the icky feeling since they get washed out. 

I also know that I can't sleep on my loose hair, or leave in a WNG puff for days at a time. That's how I got so many tangles. Before, my hair was so thick that even though it was long, I would have to do 10 - 15 braids at night. I'm hoping I can do less since it's longer now. *If not I will definitely need to find a shorter nighttime routine. Any suggestions?*

I'm looking into finding more natural/homemade products. I was using Suave shampoo and conditioners because they are cheap, but the shampoo is too drying and I just don't like the conditioners any more.

Co-washes are not for me. I used to do them but I got some scalp buildup so I don't think I will try those again. 

I'm pretty much starting from scratch here erplexed


----------



## JaszG (Mar 29, 2011)

I got some new products today! lol. I really need to go on a no buy! I got a bottle of castor oil from walmart, Tressemme Naturals conditioner (the green color), and Infusium 23 leave in. I didn't realize that the infusium came in different types, and I got the one for repairing damaged hair. I went online and found out they had one for moisture, so I'll be getting that one for my DC Saturday. 

Initial Impressions of products:

Castor Oil-This stuff is THICK! I read that it was thick, but it was thicker than I would have imagined. lol. I oiled my scalp with it using my fingers, so my application was probably heavy. I will get an applicator bottle to see if that helps. It did make my hair heavy, to the point to were it was hard to do my braid out the way I did it last time, and I decided to just do two braids. But I think that I was too heavy handed with it, so we will see Saturday. 

Conditioner-I loved how my hair felt with this conditioner. Its not a very thick conditioner at all, and will definitely work during the summer because I like to leave it in sometimes when I'm out and about. It is a huge bottle, so I like that as well. Its definitely a good co washing conditioner. I like it more than the Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship conditioner. I like variety, so the next one I want to try is the aussie moist. All for cowashing. lol.

Infusium 23-We used this when I was little. I forgot about it. lol. It works great though. Its light and moisturizing. The only other leave ins I have used are the design essentials leave in, the ULI leave in, and LTR. It worked like the ULI, which I used to LOVE back in my high school days, but the ULI was way thicker, but my hair felt the same from what I remember. I like it so far. I used it to detangle, and then after my cowash. I also tryed mixing some of it with water  in a pray bottle while I was attempting my braid out, but that did not work out at all. I like this on its own, no water!

I am so thankful for this thread! I know that was a lot. lol.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I'd hate to have to b/c after all the time it took to comb these suckers out


 
It's not even my hair and I don't want to talk about it. 



> When my hair was loose before I never used oils because they just sat on my hair and made it greasy.


I have the same issue. I tried the oil rinse once but not oil in my DC. Will be watching to see how it works out for you. I bought all this oil last year and have no idea how I'm going to use it since my hair is like ABSOLUTELY NOT - Get that out of here. 



> If not I will definitely need to find a shorter nighttime routine. Any suggestions?


 
None at this time. I can't even imagine what your hair looks like. Locs in the front, out in the back, so thick you have to put it in 10 braids 



> I'm pretty much starting from scratch here


I think you are learning a lot quickly. So you may be starting from scratch but I think you will nail it quickly. Learning what doesn't work, is moving us closer to what does.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

JaszG said:


> in. I didn't realize that the infusium came in different types, and I got the one for repairing damaged hair. I went online and found out they had one for moisture, so I'll be getting that one for my DC Saturday.


 
I've never tried Infusium but heard good things. Please let me know how that works out. Can't buy anything for March and I can only buy 1 item in April since I'm in a challenge. 


[Quote/I am so thankful for this thread! I know that was a lot. lol.[/QUOTE]

I am glad it was a lot. The extra detail helps when I am learning about products. Sharing how you used them and the results you had really help me. So keep it coming.


----------



## JaszG (Mar 30, 2011)

I will! I may end up using it today because its raining, and my umbrella literally fell apart on me leaving class, so I may have to cowash again today. lol.


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 30, 2011)

About me

*Hair Status*: 
Natural

*Current Length*: 
Between SL and APL

*Current Regimen*: 
I don't really have one

*Current Staples/Techniques*:
*Products*-
Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo
*
Techniques*-
Chelating (absolute must with every wash!)
Wash hair in sections
Detangle prior to washing

*What in your regimen are trying to nail*:
Several things...


I'm trying to decide if I should oil my scalp and seal my ends.  Whenever I seal, my hair seems to get dry.  My scalp is questionable.  I can't decide if the 'dryness' I am getting is a result of products or a condition.
I don't know if I should deep condition my hair. I haven't for a very long time, and  I don't think it has negatively affected the condition of my hair.  I still get the same growth/retention as I did when I was dc'ing.  I'm just trying to get by while doing the least amount possible.  I aspire to _*take care of my hair like a man*_.  I see plenty of men with really nice, long afro textured hair.  They basically just leave their hair alone.  All that said, I have joined the DDDC.  I will be participating in it for one leg full leg to see if it makes a difference.
I really need to get my products down.  I would like for them to be as inexpensive as possible.  I have quite a few products that I like.  The only true staple I have is the shampoo listed above.
I really need to learn the best way to style my hair.  It's quite fine, and my styling techniques are very weak.
 
*History*:
I've had quite a few setbacks.  I know I will never use hair dye again.  Had I never caved to my mother pressuring me (because if your natural according to her you HAVE to dye your hair) my hair would be at least brastrap length.  However, the dye left my hair feeling disgustingly dry.  No matter what moisturizer I used, my hair just felt yucky.  I wound up cutting off nearly two years of growth.  I did not have the patience to transition out of that nasty feeling hair.

As for products, I have tried pretty much everything under the sun (from Ayurveda to Suave).  I kind of have an idea of what works for my hair.  However, the main thing my hair loves (butters) my skin doesn't tolerate well (acne).  I'm trying to figure out how to make my Jheri Juice work.  I purchased some Shea Moisture, but after waking up this morning with acne I've decided to take it back.  

I will do a separate post about what I will be trying in the future. 

This is a really great thread, OP.


----------



## Napp (Mar 30, 2011)

i think i finally got my staples down! im so happy! now all i have to do is stick to my regimen


----------



## JaszG (Mar 30, 2011)

Napp said:


> i think i finally got my staples down! im so happy! now all i have to do is stick to my regimen


 
What are your staples?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

Great Post MaxJones 

*



			Current Staples/Techniques
		
Click to expand...

*


> :
> *Products*-
> Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo


 
*Techniques*-
Chelating (absolute must with every wash!)
Wash hair in sections
Detangle prior to washing
[/Quote]

Elasta Shampoo is on my list to try. Maybe it will be my 1 product purchase of April. Going to try cowashing first. I have heard a lot of good things about this shampoo.

Like how you added the Techniques part. Should have done that. Too lazy now. 

What is Chelating? I have heard of it but have no clue. 



> I'm trying to decide if I should oil my scalp and seal my ends.


 
Interested in seeing how this comes out for you. I oil my scalp sometimes. The whole sealing thing doesn't seem to do anything for me. Haven't figured it out.



> I aspire to _*take care of my hair like a man*_.










> Had I never caved to my mother pressuring me (because if your natural according to her you HAVE to dye your hair)


 



> This is a really great thread, OP.


 
Thanks


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

Napp said:


> i think i finally got my staples down! im so happy! now all i have to do is stick to my regimen


 
I'm happy for you but jealous


----------



## Napp (Mar 30, 2011)

JaszG said:


> What are your staples?






From left to right

Nubian Heritage Black Soap
Apex Pressing oil
Murrays Original Pomade
Ultrasheen Duo Tex
Ultrasheen Super Setting Lotion
Praital Silk Worm Cream
Lafier Honey and Almonds Rinse
Crece Pelo Leave in
Palmers Moisturizing Oil
Smooth n shine Straighten Polish

yeah i was so happy i took a pic


----------



## mamafree (Mar 30, 2011)

Tell us About You
_Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning_:NATURAL
_Current Length:_ Collar Length
_Current Regimen:_ I've never had a regimen. Today is my offical first day of my regimen and I am very excited.  I just got he BEO Creco Pelo set in the mail today.  I am very much looking forward to my hair growing.  Up until today all I would do is go and get a blow out at the Dominican Salon and I wouldnt wash my hair until I could go back (gross I know).  My hair stays very straight without a lot of  flat ironing or wrapping at night.  It looks healthy, to me but its not growing like I want it to. So I'll update you guys when I get on regimen.
_Current Staples/Techniques_: I got the Crece Pelo set from RIHEFRA.COM, it came very quickly!  The set comes with Treatment 16oz, Shampoo 12oz, Rinse 12oz, Leave-In 4oz.
_What in your regimen are trying to nail:_ Growth growth growth. So just having a regimen that works that I can stick to is what I'm trying to nail.
_History (optional) – any history of how you got to this point_
Hmmm I used to wear weave ponytails all the time.  I'd wash my hair and put a whole bunch of gel and slick it back to a ball with a rubber band and wrap and bobby pin a track to a pony tail.  This is sorda how I transitioned out the perm without cutting my hair.  The problem was my hair was a mess.  Then I finally decided to do something with it so I started getting it straighten with a straightening comb every other week. I tried using the Carols Daughter products but it this regimen made my scalp very itchy. And I didnt like how greasy my hair was after she pressed it.  So THEN I started going to the Dominican Salons.  I was hooked. The first time I went the lady told me in no uncertain terms that my hair was a MESS!... She cut it and blowed it BONE STRAIGHT.  I felt so beautiful and my hair looked awesome and felt GREAT... So I went like 3 months w/o washing my hair but it looked so good I knew if I washed it I'd be back to the fro and honestly I don't like to wear my hair in its natural state, its just not me.  I didn't experience any breakage or any scalp irritation.  Since then I started going to the salon every 6 weeks. Recently I started using an all natural scalp oil. I don't want to mention the NAME of the product because I think its a good product but  I have some kind of allergy to one of the oils (which was also probably the same oil in the Carols Daughter that made my scalp itch).  I always thought All natural product was the best type but in my case I can't use certain ones.  I haven't quite identified what oil it is but It REAlllllly irritates my scalp.  I have constant itching and dandruff and my hair started breaking.  So now here I am about to go BACK to using the Dominican Products only.  I really hope that it cures my itchy scalp and dandruff. Wish me luck!


----------



## JaszG (Mar 30, 2011)

Pics of products bring me joy for some reason.

mamafree welcome to the thread


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> What is Chelating? I have heard of it but have no clue.



*Chelating Shampoo*

*What it is:*
A chelating agent can chemically bind with minerals and keep them from  depositing on your hair. At least that’s the theoretical basis for this  kind of formula. We’ve never seen it demonstrated in practice. This type  of product has most application to areas of the country where there is  hard water. Soft water already has the minerals removed.
*What to look for:
*Look for products with the ingredient EDTA.
*Examples:
*Joico Kpak Clarify Chelating Shampoo
Aveda Shampure







Source


For a very long time my hair would not retain moisture, and I did not realize the quality of my water was the cause.  I went through a whole lot of products before realizing that the minerals in my water were building up in my hair and causing it to feel super duper dry.  

But yeah, chelating will be a permanent part of my routine.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

MaxJones said:


> *Chelating Shampoo*
> 
> *What it is:*
> A chelating agent can chemically bind with minerals and keep them from depositing on your hair. At least that’s the theoretical basis for this kind of formula. We’ve never seen it demonstrated in practice. This type of product has most application to areas of the country where there is hard water. Soft water already has the minerals removed.
> ...


 
Thanks for that info. I may be having that same problem. My hair feels fine until I put some water on it. My mom bought a filtered shower head so I'm supposed to try that. I'm feeling sort of lazy though. But I guess I should try that before going out and buying a shampoo. Knowing the right answer and doing the right thing ain't the same thing.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome mamafree. I didn't even see you sneak in here   My computer has been acting a little crazy so it was just shutting down for no reason.

Thanks for sharing your history. 3 months with no shampoo - uh - thats absolutely amazing - lol. Talk about getting your moneys worth. 

I have never been to a dominican salon or used dominican products, so I am looking forward to hearing about your new products and how they work out for your regimen. And looking forward to hearing about your hair growing, growing, growing.

ooh - and have you checked to see if you have a nut allergy?  I was talking to a lady at the hair expo this past weekend and she was mentioning her allergic reaction to hair products. You might want to check to see if you are allergic to nuts, aloe vera, glycerin or coconut oil.


----------



## JaszG (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay, So...has anyone used the Shea Moisture deep treatment masque? I used it for the second time today, and ugh, my hair hated it! I had to use Tressemme naturals to get my hair back to feeling somewhat normal. Do you all know if its a protein conditioner. How do you usually know the difference? I'm sure its obvious, but I can't tell. I'm starting to think anything protein wise is pretty much a no go. Because I tried to do the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor, and my hair is pretty much like NO. lol.

I am sitting under the dryer now. I decided to go ahead and straighten my hair tonight because the weather here is acting crazy. I'll probably deep condition this weekend, and get the month going right. I want to attempt a roller set.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

JaszG said:


> Okay, So...has anyone used the Shea Moisture deep treatment masque? I used it for the second time today, and ugh, my hair hated it! I had to use Tressemme naturals to get my hair back to feeling somewhat normal. Do you all know if its a protein conditioner. How do you usually know the difference? I'm sure its obvious, but I can't tell. I'm starting to think anything protein wise is pretty much a no go. Because I tried to do the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor, and my hair is pretty much like NO. lol.
> 
> I am sitting under the dryer now. I decided to go ahead and straighten my hair tonight because the weather here is acting crazy. I'll probably deep condition this weekend, and get the month going right. I want to attempt a roller set.


 
Here are the ingredients as posted on Curly Nikki's site (was being way lazy)
Deionized Water, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Argan Oil, Cetyl Esters, Sea Kelp Extract, Pathenol (Vitamin B-5), Ammonium Salt, Essential Oil Blend, Avocado Oil, Lonicera Caprifolium (Honeysuckle) Flower (and) Lonicera Japonica (Japanese Honeysuckle) Flower Extract, Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Hyssopus Officinalis Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf and Equisetum Arvense Extract, Soybean Oil, Daucus Carota Sativa (Carrot) Seed Oil. 

I don't see anything that looks like protein. Not sure about Panthenol -  or Sea Kelp - don't think so. There doesn't appear to be anything in this that should make your hair feel harder.

Ok - leaving this to some one more educated than myself.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 31, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I have the same issue. I tried the oil rinse once but not oil in my DC. Will be watching to see how it works out for you. I bought all this oil last year and have no idea how I'm going to use it since my hair is like ABSOLUTELY NOT - Get that out of here.



So what happened when you did the oil rinse?

I have used oil added to my shampoo and to my D/C before and it worked fine. My hair felt soft and there was no leftover residue. We'll see how the oil rinsing goes.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> So what happened when you did the oil rinse?
> 
> I have used oil added to my shampoo and to my D/C before and it worked fine. My hair felt soft and there was no leftover residue. We'll see how the oil rinsing goes.


 
Nothing happened. I didn't notice a difference. I do think that it works. I have a feeling that I will have to play with oils to see which ones work for me. I think I will put olive oil may be to heavy so going to see which light oils I have.


----------



## Striving4perfection86 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmmmm i'm in abit of a pickle girls, my current regime is providing very good results but i must admit...i'm bored, i was co washing every morning then bunning for the day. i'm so bored of this and i don't wanna do my hair everyday at da moment and i'm sick of wet hair.  I'm thinking of braidouts and making them last for 3-4 days then redo- ing them. 

I'm also on the lookout for a heavy oil based moistrizer, any suggestions?


----------



## JaszG (Mar 31, 2011)

Hikmah1986
I understand the feeling. It never really hurts to try something new. Just try it out for a few days, and see what happens. I've been doing braidouts lately, and I like it.

OAN: I think that the reason that the shea moisture deep treament masque went wrong last night, is because my hair may not like too much shea butter, and that product is definitely shae rich. That was my first time using anything with shea butter, so I shall experiment and see.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2011)

Hikmah1986 said:


> Hmmmm i'm in abit of a pickle girls, my current regime is providing very good results but i must admit...i'm bored, i was co washing every morning then bunning for the day. i'm so bored of this and i don't wanna do my hair everyday at da moment and i'm sick of wet hair. I'm thinking of braidouts and making them last for 3-4 days then redo- ing them.
> 
> I'm also on the lookout for a heavy oil based moistrizer, any suggestions?


 
Well if you have most of your regimen down, absolutely add some styling options. Braidouts and Twistouts can be good for 2 to 4 days with the right holding product. 

You co-washers amaze me. Wash my hair in the morning and go to work  wooo. I took my flat twists out this morning and was late. I don't leave enough time in the morning to do anything but throw a band around my hair. I can wear a twist out for a week. I could probably stretch it for 2 but have never tried that. Today my hair is in a style I am naming Push up and Pray 

Start adding some styles Hikmah1986 - You won't regret it.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 1, 2011)

New discovery: The deep treatment masque may not be the issue. It has to be what I mixed with it (cast oil, coconut oil, and honey) because I did a wash with the tresseme conditioner with the same mix, and my hair felt just about the same, dry and coated. SO no more trying to mix for me! lol. I will give the deep treatment masque another go next week to see if my theory is true. lol.


----------



## Striving4perfection86 (Apr 1, 2011)

last night i co washed, moistrised and sealed, combed my hair out with a wide tooth comb and put it in 5 cornrows going back, it looks good i will keep it like this for a couple of days then do a braidout with it!!!
I'm soo much happier with my hair now, i'm gonna cut down on the co washing for now, its great for retention and moisture but i hate the wet hair feeling!
Thanks for your advice ladies i really appreciate it!!!!

Faith - I work from home so thats y i can afford to co wash every morning!!! When i'm out in the mornings, i co wash at night!!  I'm soooooooooooooooo over it now!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 1, 2011)

lmao i'm so dumb! i really need to not read past midnight lol

when i saw the thread name i thought you were asking for nail reggies and i was gonna come in here and say 

"girl this is in the wrong place!!!  you better asked the mods to move this to the nail fanatic section!"

lol, ok, keep going...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2011)

JaszG said:


> New discovery: The deep treatment masque may not be the issue. It has to be what I mixed with it (cast oil, coconut oil, and honey) because I did a wash with the tresseme conditioner with the same mix, and my hair felt just about the same, dry and coated. SO no more trying to mix for me! lol. I will give the deep treatment masque another go next week to see if my theory is true. lol.


 
That's an interesting find. I wonder which one of the three your hair doesn't like. I am wondering if it is the honey.

I said no more mixing for me either. I took a break and now am back at it.   There was a recipe on here for a Miss Jessies replacement. My hair and wax .


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lmao i'm so dumb! i really need to not read past midnight lol
> 
> when i saw the thread name i thought you were asking for nail reggies and i was gonna come in here and say
> 
> ...


 
That's funny. I am that way when I post before having coffee. You should have posted it. Then when I read it I would have been like huh?  - It is April Fools.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok so working on my regi again this weekend.

I am debating on cowashing. I have a lot of junk in my hair so I may shampoo. I am also debating on whether I am going to go buy the Elasta QP shampoo. I have heard good things about it. As usual what I am going to do is up in the air until the actual day of.

Let's pretend
1. Going to shampoo with Elasta QP
2. Condition with Taliah Waajid conditioner
3. Skipping deep conditioning again
4. Let dry 80% and apply my leave in mix. Think I have gotten to a leave in mix that moisturizes (Paul Mitchell knock off, Aloe Vera, Glycerin, Water)
5. Seal with Coconut Oil 
6. Apply Shea Moisture Smoothie
7. Sit under heat cap for 30 minutes (lock everything in with some heat)
8. Apply holding gel of some kind and style

Sounds like a lot but faster than what I usually do. I think I am close to nailing my styling regimen : leave in, coconut oil, creamy moisturizer, gel.

My cleansing regimen still needs a lot of work.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay. I have a regimen mapped out. I am going to attempt to use cheaper products. I will stick with them for three months. I think that's a really good length of time to tell if the routine will make a difference.

Nutiva Coconut Oil
Safflower Oil
Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo
Suave Naturals Conditioner
ORS Hair Mayo
Queen Helene Cholesterol
Elasta QP Olive and Mango Butter Moisturizer
Elasta QP Leave-In Spray

Here's the routine (once a week):
prepooing with the safflower and coconut oil
Wash with Elasta QP Shampoo
DC with ORS Hair Mayo or QH Cholesterol (alternating) 
Apply Moisturizer and Protective Style

I've decided to initially refrain from oiling my hair and scalp. If down the road I feel the need to, than I will. I'm kind of nervous about how my scalp will react to these products. I will update after about a month of usage.

ETA: I'm debating on whether or not to add ORS Creamy Aloe to my routine as a clarifying shampoo. The only reason I haven't is because I currently own all the products listed. I also promised myself that bar refilling I won't be purchasing anything for my hair until July 1.


ETA2:I've removed the juices listed (S-curl/CFC) and replaced it with the Elasta QP Leave-In Spray and Mango Moisturizer.  I am officially quitting the juices.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2011)

MaxJones said:


> Here's the routine (once a week):
> prepooing with the safflower and coconut oil
> Wash with Elasta QP Shampoo
> DC with ORS Hair Mayo or QH Cholesterol (alternating)
> ...


 
Looks good. Why not try it for a few weeks and then if you think you need a clarifying shampoo buy it then. Its possible your shampoo will get your hair and scalp clean enough. 

I want to try that Elasta QP Shampoo. I have heard good things about it. But I think I will try cowashing this week and see how that works. If it doesn't work well then I will buy that shampoo.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 1, 2011)

*Tell us About You*

I have Natural 4a/4b hair.

My hair is armpit length when stretched. 

My new current regimen is shampoo, condition, detangle, blowdry on medium/low heat, and style in two-strand twists once a month. I will moisturize my hair as needed.

A current staple product of mine is Aussie Moist Conditioner. I find myself buying this product over and over again after I run out. I had some other products that I would consider staples, but I have run out of them long time ago and haven't repurchased yet. I'm a cheapie when it comes to buying products and like to use up products before buying more. Not sure if any other product that I currently have will become a staple. 

In my regimen, I am trying to nail being more gentle with my hair and leaving my hair alone.

History - I went natural in 2005 and have pretty much manipulated my hair alot ever since then.  I've also had several trims and one hair cut along the way. My hair grew from less than 1/2" to APL in 3 years.  After that, I started playing with heat straightening.  I got a hair cut to above my shoulders in 2008.  It grew back to APL and has stayed that length since 2009.  I've been wanting BSL/MBL for so long but wasn't doing what it takes to get to that length.  I wanted to try all types of styles, which was fun, but at the same time, it was sometimes frustrating and I was not achieving my goals. So last week, I got a trim and will be washing my hair soon to start this new protective style regimen.


*Guidelines/Suggestions*

Leave my hair in two-strand twists until I reach my goal. Be gentle with hair. Avoid heat straightening my hair with the flat-iron. To avoid getting bored, just style my twists in different ways. 


*Check-in when you*

I just bought Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor. I have not used it yet. I'm hoping it will keep my hair strong and prevent splits. I will be using it once a month.  There's a few products I would like to try, I just can't think of the names of all of them at this moment. I need all the encouragement and support that I can get in order to achieve my hair length goals.


*And Let us know *

I have tried the Juice Challenge where I would moisturize my hair everyday with S-Curl or Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1 and style my hair in a bun. But I got frustrated with doing that everyday. And my hair did not like to be drenched with moisture like that everyday. I have also tried to keep up a twistout routine since I like wearing twistouts, but I got tired of re-twisting my hair every night and felt like it was too much manipulation.  Then I tried to keep up a heat straightening routine so I could leave my hair alone. Even though I could get my hair straight with one pass with the flat-iron and keep my hair from reverting for several weeks, I started noticing that the split ends were actually coming from flat-ironing with grease. 

So now, I am going to try protective styling with two-strand twists to see how this routine will work for my hair. I've seen too many ladies here on LHCF and on other forums with similar hair types to mine who have had success with a protective styling routine (ie. ladies with fotki albums: Ms-Lala, Sera252, romasuki, Catheadface, jngn, Poetist, and more).


----------



## JaszG (Apr 1, 2011)

My Hair  Week In Review:

I did a few different things to my hair, I have actually been in my hair more than I usually am, just because I wanted to experiment. I believe thats okay. lol I think I DCed my hair a good 3 times this week. Smh. But my hair feels good! [email protected]faithVA, I think you are right about the honey, because it is the only ingredient that I added that I don't use by itself, so I'm sure the honey is a no go! Shame. lol. 

I have narrowed down the hair styles that I am going to be doing.

Pony tail Rollerset & silk wraps (To give my hair body, I will still have to flat iron it, but I Reduce the temp. I usually have it at MAX!!)
Braid outs
Buns

(I will see how these work out once I am a few more weeks post)

I want to reduce my direct heat usage. I usually blow dry, flat iron, curl. I want to Rollerset, and flat iron maybe. I may do the whole shebang once a month, or on relaxer days. 

Products I am currently loving:
*Tresseme Naturals*: I don't really see anyone posting about the Tresseme line, but I seriously am going to try DCing with the conditioners because they are nice, and VERY student budget friendly!
*Creme of Nature Argan Oil Polisher & Gloss:* I am thinking this can replace my Design Essentials Silk Essentials, it has a lot of the same ingredients, and costs $7.99 Vs. $18. I knocked it over, and didn't notice and half the bottle wasted.  BUT I don't feel half as bad as I know I would if it was the DE. lol. It smells SO GOOD too!
*Bed Head Moisture Maniac:* ULTA had a huge bottle for $11.99 regularly $22. It smells really good! Not sure if I like it as much as the Tresseme though.
*Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter:* Makes my hair feel moisturized, but NOT weighed down, and smells absolutely wonderful!!

I have been thinking about trying Nexxus Humectress, and Kenra MC, but they come in such small bottles for the price. The only reason I tried the Moisture Maniac is because it is HUGE. I think I'm going to set a rule for myself to make progress without ever spending more than $12 on a product. lol.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm going to stop lying to myself and ditch the juice.  I just can't deal with it anymore.  I'm about to prepoo my hair, and it just feels really dry, tangled, knotted, and just all around gross.  I won't be using it anymore. 

I'm going to use the Elasta QP Olive and Mango Butter.  I just hope I don't have a negative reaction.  

I will be editing my post to reflect changes.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 3, 2011)

The Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter is nice! I believe it is a protein moisturizer, but it leaves my hair feeling moisturized but not weighed down at all! I love the smell of it too!


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm pouring some likka for NTM products. They are not discontinued but they are no longer convenient to find...no where to be found at my local walmart for months now. So I'm no longer using them. 

I've already found a staple moisturizer to replace silk touch: Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship leave-in. It also smells great and it's way cheaper. The only thing is it's way thicker than the NTM which I guess is a good thing because my hair loves cones. Another good HE product is the color my happy shampoo. It smells soo good. Since it is clear, contains sulfates, and no cones, I will use this to clarify. I was using Joico chelating/carifying shampoo but it's not carried at my local trade secrets anymore 

I also really like One n Only argan oil products. The shampoo lathers well for a sulfate free one. And the conditioner is good for co-washes. The treatment mask is also good it contains a bit of protein (my hair loves protein with a fiery passion) yet it reminds me of Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner in consistency and softening results. The oil has been a staple of mine for a few years already...

2 products that I will use FOR-EVER are Joico K-pak and/or Apghogee 2 minute reconstructor. Like I said my hair loves protein and these work so well for softening and stopping breakage.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome Regimen Nailer Poohbear



> new current regimen is shampoo, condition, detangle, blowdry on medium/low heat, and style in two-strand twists once a month.


 
You only are only styling once a month? How are you maintaining your twists during the month?



> I need all the encouragement and support that I can get in order to achieve my hair length goals.


 
I am sure that is a shared sentiment for many on this thread. I am hoping when it gets challenging to stick to a regimen that we come here for support and we can help each other hang in there.




> So now, I am going to try protective styling with two-strand twists to see how this routine will work for my hair.


 
I definitely think you can reach your hair goals with the twists. And at APL you will have quite a few styling options even when your hair is in twists. I wear micro twists a lot and they are very convenient: wrap at night, unwrap in the morning, moisturize and go. 

Glad to have you!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2011)

JaszG said:


> My Hair Week In Review:
> 
> I did a few different things to my hair, I have actually been in my hair more than I usually am, just because I wanted to experiment.


 
Thanks for sharing what's going on with you. Definitely get that heat under control. I want you to reach your hair goals with some healthy hair.

You are using Elasta QP butter. Have you used Shea Moisture Smoothie? Just asking because if you had, I wanted to know how you think they compare?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I also really like One n Only argan oil products. The shampoo lathers well for a sulfate free one.


 
Is the shampoo thin, or creamy, or like a gel? Is it very moisturizing? or is it just non stripping. I want to try this line of products because I hear a lot of good things about it.

I am still searching for a shampoo but haven't decided which one I want to try. My choices so far ar

Elasta QP Moisturizing Shampoo
Giovanni 50/50

Still open to other options at this point.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2011)

I did some more work on my regi this weekend and pretty pleased with my progress. I said I was going to do my 1st cowash but decided I wanted to color my hair since I have a party in 2 weeks. Maybe I am allergic to cowashing since I seem to be avoiding it. 

I shampooed with my mom's Andre Walker shampoo. My hair actually came out much better than with any other shampoo I have treid so far. I let my hair dry overnight so I could color it the next day. I then used an all natural  henna rinse which came out very well. I was pleased. My hair was softer and it didn't dry it out. I applied a left over conditioner I had with a Soft Sheen color kit and rinsed.

I then tried an experiment. On the left side I put Taliah Waajid conditioner on and then put coconut oil on my ends. On the right side I put the coconut oil on the ends first and then put the conditioner on top of it. Putting the oil on first helped me use less conditioner and when I rinsed I could still feel the oil on my ends but the conditioner still did its job.

I actually rinsed my hair in bantu knots. I was able to keep my hair stretched when rinsing. Not sure what helped that so going to try again to see if I can repeat this.

After my hair dryed for 30 minutes, I applied my leave in mix, coconut oil and shea moisture smoothie. I put it back up into bantu knows and sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes. My hair is very soft and moisturized. 

It's going to be another 2 hours of styling into some type of updo. I'm slow. 
Going to use bioinfusion olive oil shine serum as a gel, and put in flat twists that I can twists into a french twists updo. 

Let's see how it goes. But I am happy with how my regimen is coming along.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Is the shampoo thin, or creamy, or like a gel? Is it very moisturizing? or is it just non stripping. I want to try this line of products because I hear a lot of good things about it.
> 
> I am still searching for a shampoo but haven't decided which one I want to try. My choices so far ar
> 
> ...



It's creamy and pearly. It has a pretty "standard" moisturizing shampoo consistency...but I dunno...something magical happens when it hits my hair LOL that turns in into butter...The good thing about Sally's is that you can try it and return it if you don't like  Sally's has also started offering samples of the One n only line


----------



## JaszG (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm leaving my hair alone until Tuesday. This roller set thing is going good so far. I want to get a set of caruso rollers to make it easier on myself. I also bought some new products today.

-Bumble & Bumble Deeep Conditioner
-Kinky Curly Knot today
-Kinky Curly Spiral Spritz

My hair isn't natural, but I think that those products may be really good.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> It's creamy and pearly. It has a pretty "standard" moisturizing shampoo consistency...but I dunno...something magical happens when it hits my hair LOL that turns in into butter...The good thing about Sally's is that you can try it and return it if you don't like  Sally's has also started offering samples of the One n only line


 
Wow - thanks Allicat. I have heard really good things about the line. Thanks for the info on the samples. I'm in the use up your stash challenge, so dang not sure how I am going to swing samples. 

Oh well I will figure it out.


----------



## Lita (Apr 3, 2011)

Wash & Dc pre poo once a week/or Hot oil..


*KeraCrea sulfate free poo's
__________________________________________________________

*RedKen Dc 40min..or 
*Darcy's Pumpkin seed cond 45min...or
*One-n-Only moisturizing Cond
____________________________________________________________
BF-Cond Rinse
____________________________________________________________
Nioxin #8 con as a scalp only treatment once a week 3-5min
______________________________________________________________
BF desert leave-in's or
TW leave-in or
Komaza Coconut lotion/Curl leave-in
_______________________________________________________________

Njoi Creations butters or
Avocado butter or
Shea Moisture Smoothie
________________________________________________________________

Ceramides-Rice bran,Sesame seed & Walnut oils-Seal

________________________________________________________________

Njoi Creations -Pomade or
Christine Gant -Pomade or
Natures Blessing- Pomade
_______________________________________________________________

Scalp oil-Brahmi or Mahabhringraj
JBCO-on edges....

MY WEEKLY ROUTINE-
*Pre poo/hot (Choice or mixed homemade oil) Wash with Sulfate free poo/Dc 40-45min/Nioxin#8 scalp treatment 3-5min/Rinse/Apply Leave-in/Ceramide oil/Butter or Pomade on ends/lightly oil scalp...JBCO on edges...

*Keep hair in PS.....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok - the day after update really tells me what part of my regimen worked.

Shampoo, Color Rinse, Conditioning, Leave in worked well.

The coconut oil, Shea Moisture smoothie under the heat cap feels fantastic for the few hours after. It feels dry the next day. I still need the water/glycerin mix to hold moisture. Maybe will try spraying it on my hair after I complete the heat cap step.

I'm not sure about the butters. I have a few butters to use up but butters make my hair look dirty. erplexed  I am going to use them up but stay away from buying any creamy products and stick to gel like/clear products.

I am debating whether I need both the coconut oil and butter. I may try just the coconut oil under the heat cap and see how that works. I may then follow it up with the smoothie mixed with gel to twist it up.

The flat twist updo bombed and took it out for a twist out this morning. It's a good think I'm ok with fuzzy, curly hair.  

The serum didn't have enough hold. So tonight going to mix some gel with the smoothie and retwist my hair.

Next weekend I swear I am going to try cowashing. And I need to dust my ends this month. 

I still feel like I am on track and that I will have nailed my regimen by the time I am SL.


----------



## cia_garces (Apr 4, 2011)

I am SO frustrated with my lack of consistency and not knowing what to do when I stand in front of my many products, so I'm thinking I'm going to focus less on the many challenges I'm in and focus more on nailing a regimen for where I currently am...which is 8 weeks post with 4a/b hair. Definitely not a place for the faint of heart. 

*Hair type:* Relaxed

*Current Length: *Almost APL

*Current Regimen: *I've completely fall off the consistent reggie wagon. 

*Current Staples/Techniques:* One thing that I am consistent with is Dcing weekly, protective styling and low manipulation styling. I dc with Joice moisture recovery, coconut oil and sunflower oil. I follow up with Giovanni direct leave in, detangle from tip to root and then ps or low mani style. I almost forgot about a HUGE staple of mine! My Tangle Teezer!!! B.K.A...my baby daddy...A.K.A....*in a Gollum voice* my precious...

*What in your regimen are trying to nail:* I know what products to use during the first few weeks after my relaxer, but now I want to figure out what products I need to use during my stretch. I did use Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizer and that worked SO well during my last stretch but I ran out recently. I moisturized and sealed with that and JBCO, and that combo worked SO well for me, but I have no idea what to use now since I'm without it.  I also want to become more consistent with taking care of my hair on a daily basis. I treat my hair so well during DC day, but it's the red-headed step child the rest of the week.  I also want to figure out how not to go overboard with the leave in. 

*History (optional):* I was relaxed up until about 2004. I was natural for two years, but since I didn't really know how to take care of my natural hair (didn't know about youtube or LHCF at the time ), I went back to a relaxer. I was doing really good with my reggie in Jan and Feb, but I don't know what happened in March. Hopefully I can get back on the good foot. 

*Extra Info:* So what I plan on doing is just starting from square one as far as what to do, when to do and how to do with my hair. I have about an inch and a half of new growth, so I know already that I have to use a completely different strategy now as I do with my fully relaxed hair. I plan on stretching until May but well have to see how well that goes. I started a hair journal recently and I want to continue writing in that to keep up with the things that work, the things that don't work, and my overall progress.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for coming in cia_garces. 



> I am SO frustrated with my lack of consistency and not knowing what to do when I stand in front of my many products,


 
It is possible that narrowing down your staples and maybe your back-ups will help with the frustration. Some times we can have too many choices. It sounds like you have some staples, so you have something to work with and a base to start with. 

We are here with you, nailing our regimens one step/one product at a time


----------



## cia_garces (Apr 4, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for coming in @cia_garces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking I need to start from the new growth out. Like I said, I have what I need to keep my relaxed hair soft, but I don't know what I need to do with my new growth. I did a bantu knot out yesterday and my length looked , but my roots looked.  LOL 

I think I do have too many choices. I've got a million oils, a handful of leave ins, and a lot of odd and end stuff. I know there are a million techniques to achieve what I want with my hair, but I feel very overwhelmed with all the choices. And I'm always wondering, "Am I doing the right thing to get to this goal?" Ugh! Sorry. I over-think things in general, so it isn't hard for my brain to go into overload when it comes to my hair. 

Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> I'm thinking I need to start from the new growth out. Like I said, I have what I need to keep my relaxed hair soft, but I don't know what I need to do with my new growth. I did a bantu knot out yesterday and my length looked , but my roots looked.  LOL


 
How did your roots feel? Did they feel soft and moisturized but looked bad? Or did they feel bad and look bad?

If you didn't like the way they looked and wanted them to be straighter then you might need to rollerset or do something that stretches them more like braiding the root.

If they felt bad then - did they feel moisturized but not soft or did they feel soft but not moisturized or neither 

I over think things as well. I break things down, bit by bit.

I would suggest just starting with one point in your process shampooing or conditioning or moisturizing and focus on getting something close for that step and then moving on.

I am only dealing with one texture on my head so I can only imagine the challenges with transitioning.


----------



## Lita (Apr 4, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok - the day after update really tells me what part of my regimen worked.
> 
> Shampoo, Color Rinse, Conditioning, Leave in worked well.
> 
> ...



faithVA Try the Smoothie with your favorite oil on top..But,oil lightly..See how that works...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2011)

Lita said:


> @faithVA Try the Smoothie with your favorite oil on top..But,oil lightly..See how that works...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Hey Lita,

My hair doesn't like oil and it really doesn't like it as the last thing on my hair for some reason. And thats a shame because when I first heard about moisturizing and sealing and ceramides I purchased all of these oils and butters.   I am going to be a prepooing, oil rinsing sistah   The rest will have to go on my body.

Someone suggested the smoothie with a gel. I tried that on my "bangs" and that seems to work.


----------



## Lita (Apr 4, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey Lita,
> 
> My hair doesn't like oil and it really doesn't like it as the last thing on my hair for some reason. And thats a shame because when I first heard about moisturizing and sealing and ceramides I purchased all of these oils and butters.   I am going to be a prepooing, oil rinsing sistah   The rest will have to go on my body.
> 
> Someone suggested the smoothie with a gel. I tried that on my "bangs" and that seems to work.



faithVA  Glad the gel & smoothie is working...

*I try to use up every-thing/So I don't waste MONEY....lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2011)

Lita said:


> @faithVA Glad the gel & smoothie is working...
> 
> *I try to use up every-thing/So I don't waste MONEY....lol
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
I am with you. I will be using it up. I will just have a dusty looking head until I finish up all this butter. And trust me by years end that oil will be gone.


----------



## Imani (Apr 4, 2011)

*Found my shampoo*- I was kind of jumping around w/my shampoos, it was a toss up between Keracare Hydrating Detangling sulfate free, Bee Mine Botanical, and Bee Mine Tea Tree. And the winner is...Bee Mine Botanical.  Keracare Hydrating is cool, but sometimes its hard to lather plus it has some ingredients I dont like. Bee Mine Tea Tree can be too drying.  But I'm really feeling the Bee Mine Botanical so I will stick w/ it for a while. 

My regimen is the most solid its ever been, but I still get tempted to try new products and stuff bc you never know, it could be even better. I am going to try to refrain from trying anything new for a while as far as my normal reggie. 

*Straight hair*-I'm still experimenting w/ nailing the perfect flat iron job tho, that is on my must do list for 2011. Whenever I tried to flat iron in the past, I'd always end up with flat, dry, crispy hair that won't hold a curl. Some things I want to try to nail a straight look

   -Blow dry technique: Watched a few you tube tutorials and I think i need to work on      getting more tension on the hair. 
   -Conditioners: Going to try Joico MR conditioner and Balm
   -Shampoo: I know my hair needs to get really clean for that bouncy salon flat iron look, but most seem to strip it too much. Will experiment w/ a few diff ones. 
   -Curl/Bump technique: It takes skill to make my hair look full, so I need to work on how to create body and curls with either the flat iron or curling iron.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2011)

Imani said:


> *Found my shampoo*- I was kind of jumping around w/my shampoos, it was a toss up between Keracare Hydrating Detangling sulfate free, Bee Mine Botanical, and Bee Mine Tea Tree. And the winner is...Bee Mine Botanical. Keracare Hydrating is cool, but sometimes its hard to lather plus it has some ingredients I dont like. Bee Mine Tea Tree can be too drying. But I'm really feeling the Bee Mine Botanical so I will stick w/ it for a while.
> 
> My regimen is the most solid its ever been, but I still get tempted to try new products and stuff bc you never know, it could be even better. I am going to try to refrain from trying anything new for a while as far as my normal reggie.
> 
> ...


 
Good update Imani. Congratulations on finding a shampoo and getting closer to nailing your regimen. 

Maybe try 1 new product at a time after your reach your next length goal? Just a suggestion. I will have to figure that one out for myself once I really have a regimen in place.

Perhaps some of the other ladies have some flat-ironing tips.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2011)

Since my flat twist updo was a disaster I ended up redoing my hair tonight. I moisturized with my leave in mix. I am not sure if it really moisturizes but it makes my hair wet and slippery and easy to style. I mixed the Shea Moisture Smoothie with some left over Kimble gel and that came out nice. I then decided to dust my ends. I could tell they were starting to lock together and make little split end babies. My ends feel so much better now. So leave in is a yes, and Smoothie + Gel is a yes. 

While I was playing I decided to do an oil test so I can figure out what to do with all of these oils. So I took down 4 twists and put a different oil on each one: Sunflower oil, castor oil, coconut oil and vaseline (yes I know its not an oil).

So tomorrow I will be able to compare the original twists (leave in + smoothie/gel) with the 4 with different oils to see how they affect my hair.

I am enjoying experimenting and learning. And using up some of these products.


----------



## Imani (Apr 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Good update Imani. Congratulations on finding a shampoo and getting closer to nailing your regimen.
> 
> Maybe try 1 new product at a time after your reach your next length goal? Just a suggestion. I will have to figure that one out for myself once I really have a regimen in place.
> 
> Perhaps some of the other ladies have some flat-ironing tips.


 
I need to buckle down on my spending habits so I prob won't be tryign anything new for a while. Like the other day I almost spent 25 dollars on some komaza conditioner. But I was like thats way too much when i have stuff at home that works just fine.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> While I was playing I decided to do an oil test so I can figure out what to do with all of these oils. So I took down 4 twists and put a different oil on each one: Sunflower oil, castor oil, coconut oil and vaseline (yes I know its not an oil).
> 
> So tomorrow I will be able to compare the original twists (leave in + smoothie/gel) with the 4 with different oils to see how they affect my hair.


 
I may need to add more water to my leave in to give the glycerin something to work with. 

When I took out my twists the castor oil and the vaseline twists looked wonderful - nice and shiny with good hang. I should have put the sunflower on another twist. I put in on the front hair which is sort of fickle so will try that one over. The coconut oil didn't look like much. When I separated the twists further, the vaseline twist frizzed up, then 2nd the castor oil but the coconut oil kept the shape. hmm 

So today I have a soft, curly, fuzzy twist out with a little hang.

Conclusion: water/glycerin or water/coconut oil for moisture/seal and heavier oil for extra hang and shine? Water/Glycerin + KCCC is still the best so far.

I know no one probably cares about all this   but it helps me figure out what I am going to do next. And it is easier to document it here then go put it somewhere else.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 5, 2011)

Imani said:


> I need to buckle down on my spending habits so I prob won't be tryign anything new for a while. Like the other day I almost spent 25 dollars on some komaza conditioner. But I was like thats way too much when i have stuff at home that works just fine.


 
Same here! Then, I find out there is a place that sells Darcy Botanicals, Curls, and some of the stuff I have been wanting to try.  I will NOT make a trip! lol.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Welcome Regimen Nailer Poohbear
> 
> You only are only styling once a month? How are you maintaining your twists during the month?
> 
> ...


Yes, I will only be styling my hair in twists once a month. I will maintain my twists by just lightly moisturizing and oiling my hair whenever my hair feels dry.

Yesterday, I finally washed my straightened hair. I shampooed, treated with Aphogee, conditioned, blowdried on medium heat, and twisted my hair. Seems like the Aphogee made my hair stronger. Next time I wash my hair, I might skip the blowdrying, not sure yet.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 5, 2011)

I attempted a twist out last night, and it turned out to be a disaster! Definitely will stick to braid outs for now on. I need to stop experimenting with my hair because its causing unnecessary shedding. After the twist out disaster, I decided to cowash and used knot today as a leave in. I blow dryed, and flat ironed, and wrapped my hair up! It will probably be this way until Sunday. I also lightly moisturized with EQP Olive oil & mango butter. My hair really doesn't mind heat, but I still want to reduce my usage. It is revolting against some things, so I guess I'm learning! I have also been trying different oils. Avocado oil makes my hair super soft!


----------



## JaszG (Apr 8, 2011)

How has everyones hair week been?


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 8, 2011)

^^^A total pain in the butt. Tried doing flat two strand twists and my hair fluffed up and out of the twists as usual. And this was after it was shelacked with conditioner. Idk what it's gonna take for them to stay down. I decided to blow it out and did some Celie braids for a braid out this weekend. Who knows how they're gonna come out, but if it works...I'll have to do this at least once a month.


----------



## greenbees (Apr 8, 2011)

Tell us About You
Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: *Natural*
Current Length: *APL*
Current Regimen: *I wash and deep condition my hair at least once a week, co-wash twice a week, moisturize with either Lacio Lacio and Oyin Handmade Hair Dew and seal with either a touch of walnut or coconut oil.*
Current Staples/Techniques: *I keep my hair in braids and slap a wig on (if that considered a technique!).*
What in your regimen are trying to nail: *I'm trying to nail sealing because I find that my ends are the hardest part of my hair to take care of.* 
History (optional) – any history of how you got to this point: *I learned that I have to be gentle with my hair and not so scissor happy!*


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2011)

JaszG said:


> How has everyones hair week been?


 
It's been a learning experiencing. After Monday's flat twist updo gone wrong, I've been using various methods to twist my hair at night and wearing a twist out. Nothing impressive. I've been late for work every day fooling with my hair. I am soooo ready to put it back into mini twists so I don't have to fool with it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^A total pain in the butt. Tried doing flat two strand twists and my hair fluffed up and out of the twists as usual. And this was after it was shelacked with conditioner. Idk what it's gonna take for them to stay down. I decided to blow it out and did some Celie braids for a braid out this weekend. Who knows how they're gonna come out, but if it works...I'll have to do this at least once a month.


 
Maybe this just wasn't a good week for flat twists. 

Have you tried something with more hold like a gel? or a butter for your twists?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2011)

bernag06 said:


> Tell us About You
> Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: *Natural*
> Current Length: *APL*
> Current Regimen: *I wash and deep condition my hair at least once a week, co-wash twice a week, moisturize with either Lacio Lacio and Oyin Handmade Hair Dew and seal with either a touch of walnut or coconut oil.*
> ...


 
Welcome bernag06. Glad to have you with us.

I am definitely interested in learning how you seal your ends. I am trying various things but haven't quite nailed anything yet. Hopefully I can learn something from you while you are on your journey.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2011)

Purchased the Elasta QP Soy Oyl shampoo this week and shampoo'd with it today. It is fantastic so adding this to my regi as my shampoo. So I have nailed my shampoo and my conditioner.   

I put the oil on before the conditioner. Going to keep that step for right now. After conditioning I applied coconut oil and sat under the heat cap. It didn't work as well as the coconut oil and butter. It wasn't as soft. Next shampoo, I will apply the oil before the conditioner and after conditioning apply just the butter and sit under the heat cap. It will answer two questions 1. does my hair like butters at all? and do I have to use both coconut oil and butter to get that soft feel. 

I love my leave in but I don't think its doing anything for my hair. It keeps me from having to detangle but it isn't moisturizing as far as I can tell. Testing overnight how my hair responds to water/glycerin on dry hair versus damp hair. Will see in the morning.

Now that I have the shampoo and conditioner out of the way, I can focus on other parts of my regi. My ends still feel brittle so going to work on that. And my leave in isn't moisturizing enough.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 9, 2011)

I have not been getting along with my hair all week! lol. I tried the Bumble & Bumble Deeep conditioner it was $12 for 2 oz, and it didn't do anything for my hair, so I immediately returned it to Sephora! I purchased Hyrdratherma Naturals Moisture Boosting Deep Conditioning Treatment, and Karen's Body Beautiful Sweet Ambrosia! I am in LOVE with both products!!!! The conditioner smells WONDERFUL, and it goes on so NICE. I DCed with it for 30 min under the dryer, and washed it out afterwards. My hair felt like butter!! I loved it! I did a black tea rinse before hand, and washed my hair with CON detangling shampoo. However, I know the conditioner did the magic because I have done this before and my hair didn't feel this nice with the other conditioners. I think this will become a staple!!!  I still have the Nexxus Humectress to try, and I would also like to try the Joico moisture recovery, but I'm definitely down for having more than one staple DC.

The sweet ambrosia is a leave in, and it is my new love! Awww I love this stuff so much!!! It smells unrealistically wonderful, and it is so moisturizing! I put this on my hair after I got out the shower, and detangled. I didn't really have to detangle much because the DC provided a lot of slip. I sealed with a little Coconut oil, and now I am air drying. I will wrap it, and do a caruso set, and silk wrap tomorrow. The regimen is coming together!!! I have more reviews on my blog below if ya'll want to check it out.


----------



## Imani (Apr 9, 2011)

JaszG said:


> Same here! Then, I find out there is a place that sells Darcy Botanicals, Curls, and some of the stuff I have been wanting to try.  I will NOT make a trip! lol.



JaszG Wait, there's a place in Bham that sells natural products??? I'm between Bham and Atl, so I hang in Atl a lot and always just buy products when I'm over there. B'ham is closer tho.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Maybe this just wasn't a good week for flat twists.
> 
> Have you tried something with more hold like a gel? or a butter for your twists?


 
First time I tried doind them, I used Cantu shea butter leave in conditioning cream and some leave in but it still fluffed. This time was leave in and conditioner. I just had to blow it out and do Celie braids on dry hair instead of the twists. So frustrating.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> First time I tried doind them, I used Cantu shea butter leave in conditioning cream and some leave in but it still fluffed. This time was leave in and conditioner. I just had to blow it out and do Celie braids on dry hair instead of the twists. So frustrating.


 
You can always do a test run on a small section of hair. Take whatever product you are thinking about and use it for a regular 2 strand twist. If it has firm hold with the twist then it should work ok for the 2 strand flat twists. Will save you a whole head worth of effort.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 9, 2011)

Everyone always talks about moisture this and cowashing that. Both of which work for me, but in moderation. I find that if I co-wash too much, or don't do a protein treatment often, my hair gets mushy...I need to stay doing protein treatments (Joico Kpak) at least biweekly. and keep co-washing to a once-a-week minimum.

My hair also adores oils  namely JBCO and products with argan oil. I'm close to nailing my regimen, I just need to finish this stasha


----------



## JaszG (Apr 9, 2011)

Imani said:


> @JaszG Wait, there's a place in Bham that sells natural products??? I'm between Bham and Atl, so I hang in Atl a lot and always just buy products when I'm over there. B'ham is closer tho.



Yes!! Its called LeVia's its on Valley Ave in Homewood! Love that store! Where do you go in ATL? My mom stays there, so I'm over there a lot too.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 9, 2011)

Copied from my blog posts:

Today was wash day again. I pre-pooed with coconut/argan/grapeseed oil. Put on my baggy with my satin cap over it, then threw on a hat and went out to run some errands.

Washed with CV Olive & Shea poo bar. D/C'd with my homemade conditoner mix.

Spritzed with water/AVJ/castor oil mix. (1/2 water, 1/2 AVJ, dollop of castor oil, peppermint EO for fragrance). Sealed with coconut oil.

My hair feels really good! I think I found my wash day regimen Yay me, lol.

Staples:
CV poo bars
Coconut oil
water/AVJ/castor oil spritz
mango moisturizer
homemade D/C

Other oils:
Jojoba
Grapeseed
Argan
Safflower

I'm still tweaking some things here and there, but I do feel like I at least have a foundation now.

The argan oil is expensive, and I don't know if it's worth it to repurchase. I haven't tried my products without it so I don't know what the difference would be if I didn't use it. I'm in love with the coconut oil though. That one is definitely a staple


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 9, 2011)

Blog post #2 - Homemade conditioner

The conditioner I made worked out well. I'm so pleased with myself

I used:
Coconut cream (1 can)
Mango butter (1/2 cup)
Aloe vera juice (1/2 cup)
Grapeseed oil (2 tbsp)
Argan oil (1 dropperful)
Coconut oil (2 tbsp)
Castor oil (1 tsp)
Jojoba oil (2 tsp)

I don't measure so those are just approximate amounts. I melted the mango butter a little bit in the microwave, and used my handheld mixer to blend.

I had planned to use some avacado oil too, but I changed my mind.

It had a really thick and creamy consistency, which I loved. It wasn't too runny, and my hair feels great! I think its a winner

I do still want to try it again with some shea butter to see if that makes it better. But I'm so excited that it worked. For me the results were very similar to my AO HSR.


----------



## Imani (Apr 9, 2011)

JaszG said:


> Yes!! Its called LeVia's its on Valley Ave in Homewood! Love that store! Where do you go in ATL? My mom stays there, so I'm over there a lot too.



JaszG In Atl I go to Sage Naturalceuticals. It is near the AUC right behind Castleberry Inn and Paschals.  Also Urbanbella in Buckhead.  Both have websites too if you google them to see what product lines they carry.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much!! I'm excited! I'm going to ATL the week after next, and I saw that Urbanbella has a location in Stonecrest Mall. Thats 5 minutes from my moms house. There is also a kiosk in that mall called Healthy Hair Dimensions that I want to check out as well. I have been thinking about transitioning, so having access to great products will be good if I decide.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Apr 10, 2011)

Tell us About You:
Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: *Transitioning*

Current Length: *SL*

Current Regimen: *Ummm. . . working on it.  I'm still just trying to find product staples.  I think I'm going to start Co-Washing 2x a week, Washing every 2 weeks, DC with every wash, product and method TBD, Protein Treatment every 6 weeks*

Current Staples/Techniques: *Um, no staples or techniques just yet.*

What in your regimen are trying to nail: *Everything, all the way down to the vitamins and supplements!!*

History (optional) any history of how you got to this point:  * I've been relaxed for about 17 years.  I attempted to transition in 2009 into 2010, but had a setback due to being deployed and a fresh hair cut <---I die for those!!  I'm going at this again, not only for healthy hair, but I want length and thickness and I just don't see that with relaxed hair.  I've been tempted recently by the idea of texlaxing or texturizing, really didn't know these things existed for me!

I knew what to do with my hair when it was relaxed!  I had a regimen, staples, and all kinds of techniques, but this new hair of mine I'm still working with.  I'm not ready to BC I just want more length or at least to be a little more comfortable with styling this hair before I actually do it.  I'm in it to Nail it!!!*


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 10, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> _Wow I really need this for not only support but to help me remember my own regimen lol._
> *Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:* Natural
> *Current Length*: SL
> *Current Regimen:* Pre poo with Grapeseed oil or olive oil, sweet almond, or whatever oil is on hand (obviously needs work on that area) Co wash 2x a week
> ...


 
I no longer mix my shampoo with conditioner (I havn't noticed a difference since I started). I do oil rinse with sunflower oil and I only do step 2 monthly now because my DCs contain protein and I fear my protein sensitive hair will have another overload


----------



## greenbees (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks faithVA!!! I'm definitely working on nailing a regimen for my ends. Hopefully I'll hop on baggying more often! I can't wait see some tips from fellow LHCFers.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome new Nailer @[email protected]
*



			I knew what to do with my hair when it was relaxed! I had a regimen, staples, and all kinds of techniques, but this new hair of mine I'm still working with.
		
Click to expand...

* 
Looking forward to following you as you nail your regimen. You have a good plan in place to get started so, it will come together one step at a time. And hopefully you will find the support you need here to nail your regimen and stick to it.

I also knew what to do when I was relaxed as well as when I had a twa. After my hair grew to NL the same things no longer worked. So I definitely understand.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2011)

bernag06 said:


> Thanks @faithVA!!! I'm definitely working on nailing a regimen for my ends. Hopefully I'll hop on baggying more often! I can't wait see some tips from fellow LHCFers.


 
You mentioned something about tagging vs. mentioning or something like that.  I a clueless and probably doing it all wrong. Please school me so I can understand the difference and when I am supposed to do what. I guess I could read it but - ha ha -that's not going to happen probably. 

I was like button? what button


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy birthday, faithVA !!!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2011)

I nailed my shampoo and conditioner and you would think I would be happy. But then I got discouraged because I couldn't keep my hair moisturized and I have no clue what to do. I have tried a lot of different things already and I really don't feel like trying a whole lot more. I just want one thing to use to moisturize my hair when wet. 

Until I get my moisture straight, twists outs are not for me. I dusted my ends on Monday, and wore twist outs all week and my ends are Raggedy, Raggedy, Raggedy.

So my hair is up in mini twists (I swear I must have 200 of them) and i want to see if I can maintain them until the end of April. 

So I won't be doing much work on my regimen over the next few weeks. I will be working on keeping my twists moisturized and using up some product.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2011)

It's not my Bday yet but I'll take all the wishes just the same  I just used my pass early because it was burning a hole in my pocket as they say.


----------



## Imani (Apr 10, 2011)

OK so yesterday was my first go at nailing down salon quality straight hair.  It was actually pretty good. My best attempt yet actually... but still not salon quality. It was not as silky and full as I would have liked.  And wasn't really holding the curls as well as I would have liked. 

Shampoos-Keracare 1st Lather, Joico MR
Conditioner-Joico MR Balm and conditioner
Leave in-Design Essentials
Other-Design essentials serum and gloss

I tried this blow dry technique I saw this chica do on youtube (saloncabello- sp?). It was awkward and I dropped the brush quite a few times and I wasn't pulling as hard as I could at times bc I was scared. But I can definitely see it making a big difference. I do think the key to the silkiness is the blow dry. So I will practice more to try and get the hang of the blow dry technique. 

I will play around with the conditioners. Maybe use just the balm once time and the next just use the conditioner to see if that makes a difference. Also need to work on creating curls. I don't think I'm coordinated enough to do it with the flat iron like my stylist does, so I may just get a good ceramic curling iron.

I only did my leave out hair (I wear half wigs). The back is in sloppy week old plaits.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2011)

Imani said:


> OK so yesterday was my first go at nailing down salon quality straight hair. It was actually pretty good. My best attempt yet actually... but still not salon quality. It was not as silky and full as I would have liked. And wasn't really holding the curls as well as I would have liked.
> 
> 
> I only did my leave out hair (I wear half wigs). The back is in sloppy week old plaits.


 
Very pretty Imani. You did a fab job. I think with just a few more tries you will have the knack of it; even the curls part.

I always wondered how the half wig worked  I wore a twa for so long I am clueless about a lot of things.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 10, 2011)

Imani your hair turned out GREAT!!!! !!! What kind of flat iron do you use?


----------



## Imani (Apr 10, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Very pretty Imani. You did a fab job. I think with just a few more tries you will have the knack of it; even the curls part.
> 
> I always wondered how the half wig worked  I wore a twa for so long I am clueless about a lot of things.



thanks!  @ the half wigs-u just slap it on, blend or throw on a headband and go!


----------



## Imani (Apr 10, 2011)

JaszG said:


> Imani your hair turned out GREAT!!!! !!! What kind of flat iron do you use?



JaszG  I have a Hana Elite. The one thats supposed to be 100% ceramic and similar to the FHI Runway.  

I also have a tiny FHI Platform that I used for edges sometimes. I did not use it this time because it didn't really seem necessary and I wasn't going anywhere just experimenting.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey everyone! I have decided to embark on a 6 month stretch...! So, I guess it will be a few more weeks before my regimen is really put together!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2011)

JaszG said:


> Hey everyone! I have decided to embark on a 6 month stretch...! So, I guess it will be a few more weeks before my regimen is really put together!


 
I don't know anything about stretching JaszG but I am assuming that you will still be able to learn a lot about your hair and your regimen in the process. And if you have the length you will be able to still wear styles that you can't wear if you BC to a short length. Sigh! I wish I could bun


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I may start incorporating my Celie braids into my reggie again. I did them for majority of the end of my transition and it made life much easier. I guess until my hair gets to a length where I can do more with it, this will just have to do.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 13, 2011)

One of the last goals I have to nail my regimen is to self-relax. I tried it once and it came out a hot mess. Right now I have my mom apply it and she does an awesome job so I guess that goal is on the backburner for now.

I need to learn how to cornrow as well.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 13, 2011)

Just a few things:

I've rediscovered my love of the Gold N Hot dryer. I will be using it to dc my hair from now on.
Finger detangling is my BFF. I still use a comb, but only AFTER I've used my fingers to get the shed hair out.
I do not need to use a clarifying shampoo. I just needed to improve my shampoo technique (I wasn't using enough poo, and I needed to concentrate more on my scalp). So, I will only be using my beloved Elasta QP Creme Conditioining Shampoo.
DC'ing after poo is out. I find my prepoo hot oil treatments are sufficient.
Overnight prepoo is out as well. I am going to just sit under the dryer for 30 mins with the oil.
I can't handle a lot of products with heavy fragrances. My nose has become super sensitive. I was using the Suave Naturals Pomegranateand ORS Hair Mayo. I got the hugest headache ever. 
I can't mess around with shea/cocoa butter anymore. Even in small quantities I am breaking out at my hairline. (bye bye Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Butter).
Washing my hair at the sink is better than in the shower. I find I use way less water, and I treat my hair with the patience it deserves. 
So this is what my regimen is looking like right now:
Prepoo hot oil treatment 
Shampoo
Condition and Detangle 
Protective Style (I'm in bootcamp-no loose hair for me!)

Staples:
Coconut Oil 
Safflower Oil (I blend the two together for my hot oil treatment) 
Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo 
Giovanni 50/50 Conditioner 


I really need a staple leave-in and moisturizer. It has been so difficult to find one that doesn't have any shea or cocoa butter. I'm comtemplating giving Qhemet another go around. It's just my hair is super finicky. When Qhemet works for my hair, nothing beats it. Sometimes though it just sits on my hair. 

I'm comtemplating using glycerin and water again as my leave-in. I can't find any natural leave-in that is both cost effective and functional.  Perhaps I just need to stop wasting my money (and time) and go back to using Oyin Juices and Berries.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 13, 2011)

Forgot to add that I'm thinking about adding Cassia back into my routine every few weeks just to keep myself from getting bored.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2011)

Great update MaxJones.



MaxJones said:


> I've rediscovered my love of the Gold N Hot dryer. I will be using it to dc my hair from now on.


 
Why the love? 


> I do not need to use a clarifying shampoo. I just needed to improve my shampoo technique (I wasn't using enough poo, and I needed to concentrate more on my scalp). So, I will only be using my beloved Elasta QP Creme Conditioining Shampoo.


 
Interesting discovery. They didn't have the Elasta QP Shampoo when I went to Sally's so got the Soy Oyl. It is a keeper for me so far. Can't wait to use it again to see if I get a repeat performance.



> Washing my hair at the sink is better than in the shower. I find I use way less water, and I treat my hair with the patience it deserves.


I found this to be true as well. 



> I really need a staple leave-in and moisturizer.


This is my current mission. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I don't know anything about stretching JaszG but I am assuming that you will still be able to learn a lot about your hair and your regimen in the process. And if you have the length you will be able to still wear styles that you can't wear if you BC to a short length. Sigh! I wish I could bun



Yeah, it is going to be different. I think the longest I've ever gone between relaxers is 3 months, 4 months tops! We will see though. I've been doing plenty of blog posts about it on my blog. I'm really looking forward to it though!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2011)

I have no idea how to keep my hair moisturized. I am starting simple with just spraying my hair with water every evening and baggying for an hour and then applying a cream moisturizer. I tried applying oils afterwards but my hair was feeling like a bp oil spill. 

I think I am going to try the following for 2 weeks each: plain water; water + aloe; water + glycerin; water + glycerin + aloe. I will hopefully get a good comparison.

I guess I will follow these with my Shea Moisture Hair Smoothie.

But putting water on my twists has my hair in one big fuzzy mess  I've had them in since Sunday and my hair looks 3 weeks old.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 13, 2011)

Haircrush on youtube posted a nice video about baggying last night. She uses deep conditioner, and baggys the who day with a zip lock bag over her braid, and a bonnet over it so it is hidden!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2011)

JaszG said:


> Haircrush on youtube posted a nice video about baggying last night. She uses deep conditioner, and baggys the who day with a zip lock bag over her braid, and a bonnet over it so it is hidden!


 
I was watching that last night. She has some serious hair. I thought it was so funny that she kept commenting on needing to get a bigger cap.

I do baggy when I DC. But trying out baggying for increased daily moisture. I tried it before and it feels good when I take the cap off but 30 minutes later, all the moisture has evaporated and my hair is hard and dry. So trying to figure out products and techniques before I dismiss the whole thing.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 13, 2011)

I feel very comfortable with this final version on my regimen, 95% of which contains ceramides.  Its as simple as I could get it.  I clarify once a month, DC w/ or w/o heat weekly for 30 min, homemade egg mixture for protein twice monthly, Cowash twice weekly, M&S as needed, oil scalp as needed, Baggie whole head overnight at least 4x a week.  90% of the time I'm in single braids/twists pulled into bun for protective style, bun only comes down when half wig goes on.  I refuse to change this regimen until I see a negative change in my hair.  I'm not buying anymore products, that should help me stay on track!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> I feel very comfortable with this final version on my regimen, 95% of which contains ceramides. Its as simple as I could get it. I clarify once a month, DC w/ or w/o heat weekly for 30 min, homemade egg mixture for protein twice monthly, Cowash twice weekly, M&S as needed, oil scalp as needed, Baggie whole head overnight at least 4x a week. 90% of the time I'm in single braids/twists pulled into bun for protective style, bun only comes down when half wig goes on. I refuse to change this regimen until I see a negative change in my hair. I'm not buying anymore products, that should help me stay on track!


 
Wonderful - so you are claiming your regimen nailed?

When you remove your baggy in the morning, what products do you apply to your hair if any? Do you apply them to all of your hair or just your ends? Asking because I am experimenting with baggying and trying to learn the ropes. tia


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Great update MaxJones.
> Why the love?


 
Because it just left my hair feeling so nice as opposed to using a plastic cap. I really got turned off from using heat after I bought a Pibbs 514 and didn't like it (the Pibbs, I mean). I also used a Gold N Hot heatcap, but that thing never heated evenly. It was simply okay. The Gold N Hot bonnet dryer is so much better.  

Sometimes basic is just the best.


----------



## Striving4perfection86 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm really happy, i'm really enjoying my new regime, i braid my hair into 4 or 5 canerows into a bun style then after 3 or 4 days take it out and wear it as a braid out!!!! love it! Then i wash and start over. Its so low maintenance and my husband loves it he was sick of wet buns and not being able to put his hands in my hair!!
Sometimes my hair does get a bit dry but i just baggy and the moisture comes straight back!


----------



## JaszG (Apr 13, 2011)

I wish I knew how to corn row! That would take my braid outs to a whole.notha.level!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 14, 2011)

I've done my wash day regimen twice now I'm very happy with the results

I don't think I can consider my regimen nailed though, until I finish taking my locs out and do it a few times with all my hair loose. For now, I'll stick with it though. Looks like I have about 2 weeks left until I'm done I can't wait to finish!

I think I need to do something different with my scalp. I don't usually oil it, I just wash again when it feels dry, but I really want to wash less often so I guess I'll be working on that too.

ETA: @faithVA - here are some pics of my hair




the front




the back, which is hiding...




my two big plaits




not the full length since it's braided and it's been washed a few times, but you get the idea


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm still trying to perfect the braid out. I tried NinaPruitt's satin scarf braid out and even though it looked beautiful on her, I didn't like my results. So I think I'm going to stick with my regular plaits. Like JaszG I'm struggling with cornrows. If I did five big ones I have a feeling that would product the best braid out.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I've done my wash day regimen twice now I'm very happy with the results
> 
> I don't think I can consider my regimen nailed though, until I finish taking my locs out and do it a few times with all my hair loose. For now, I'll stick with it though. Looks like I have about 2 weeks left until I'm done I can't wait to finish!
> 
> ...


 
That was awesome. I rolled up on your post from the bottom. So I saw the hair first. I was like - who is this with all this hair?  Yes - we definitely don't want you to cut all of that off.

This week I am trying just misting my hair and scalp with water. Do you think that may work? Or instead of doing a full wash, just rinsing your hair?

Can't wait to see your hair all out. It is going to be absolutely beautiful.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2011)

I am misting my hair with just straight water each night and baggying for about an hour. Last night I applied the Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie after I baggied. I guess it is feeling more moisturized. erplexed

I'm going to continue on with this but I think I will have to restart this experiment after I shampoo and retwist in a few weeks. the CD loc butter is so greasy and then I tried to seal my ends with oil. And my hair is just greasy. I also sprayed water and aloe vera on it for the first few days so I don't know if that helped or hurt. Does my hair like aloe vera?

I do know my scalp loves the water and night. Not sure if the baggying is doing anything. Don't know if anything is more moisturized. I do know that my hair is a fuzzy mess and it will have to stay fuzzy for another week or two until I redo it. I guess I better get used to the life of fuzz until June or July


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2011)

hmm - I guess I should be blogging all of this stuff instead of putting it in here. How come nobody told me?


----------



## JaszG (Apr 14, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I'm still trying to perfect the braid out. I tried NinaPruitt's satin scarf braid out and even though it looked beautiful on her, I didn't like my results. So I think I'm going to stick with my regular plaits. Like @JaszG I'm struggling with cornrows. If I did five big ones I have a feeling that would product the best braid out.



I've been wanting to try that too! I just have a feeling its going to come out way to flick-ted. lol.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> hmm - I guess I should be blogging all of this stuff instead of putting it in here. How come nobody told me?



I like to do both. Plus I have to keep a blog for my class, so that makes it easier!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion faithVA. I'm going to try misting my scalp. I don't want to do rinses, although I know they would probably help, my hair just takes so long to dry. I hate having it wet all day.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 15, 2011)

faithVA


faithVA said:


> Wonderful - so you are claiming your regimen nailed?  I won't say nailed lol but I will say I'm giving it a fighting chance to prove it self.
> 
> When you remove your baggy in the morning, what products do you apply to your hair if any? Do you apply them to all of your hair or just your ends? Asking because I am experimenting with baggying and trying to learn the ropes. tia


 I only put a lil wheat germ oil to the ends if that.  I don't do the queens regimen perfectly, I'm not a believer in oils as a moisturizer so I made adjustments to suit me.  On non cowash nights I heavily spritz my hair with water, add a little HH LTR leave in, then seal with my butter mix or sweet almond oil.  I believe the best part of baggy is the fact that it is really like a green house on your head and I've seen growth spurts when I was consistent.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 15, 2011)

The past 2 washes have gone something along the lines of:
1) mix light-medium protein conditioner with a carrier oil (jojoba, sweet almond) and peppermint oil
2) apply to dry hair and cover with plastic cap. leave on for a good 2 hours
3) Rinse thoroughly. No shampoo and no follow up conditioner
4) air dry with satin scarf to lay down edges

And I must say it's working well so far. My new growth is poppin but still very soft and moisturized. My hair loves oils and protein  

I think I've nailed deep conditioning: basically mixing oils into the DC and applying to dry hair works best for me


----------



## JaszG (Apr 17, 2011)

AlliCat I like DCing on dry hair too!!

Okay, question!!! What do you all think about DCing every four days? I'm noticing for some reason when I do braid outs, I feel the need to wash and DC at the end of the 4th day? Do you all think that is too much?


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 17, 2011)

JaszG I think its fine that's about how often I wash my hair too (twice a week). are you using sulfate shampoo each time?


----------



## JaszG (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been because I haven't found a sulfate free one yet. I think I will switch it around, and cowash twice a week, DC, and use my regular shampoos once a month. I don't want the shampoos to dry my hair out.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2011)

JaszG said:


> @AlliCat I like DCing on dry hair too!!
> 
> Okay, question!!! What do you all think about DCing every four days? I'm noticing for some reason when I do braid outs, I feel the need to wash and DC at the end of the 4th day? Do you all think that is too much?


 
I don't really have a good answer for you. Maybe just DC ever 4 days for 4 or 5 times and see how you like it and then wait a longer period to DC - like once a week and compare the two.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 18, 2011)

I think I will try that! I'm going to cowash and DC overnight today, so I'm hoping for good results!


----------



## JaszG (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay, so I couldn't do the overnight thing. I had to free myself of that cap! lol. I still got over 4 hours of DCing. I cowashed with Bed head Moisture Maniac, and DCed with joico moisture recovery! My hair felt SO GOOOOOD! Yes!! I put in some KBB sweet ambrosia, and sealed with a little coconut oil, now I'm air drying. I am noticing way less shed hairs, considering I don't really comb my hair out when it is in braid out form.

_____

It has gotten to the point were I am thinking up hair regimens while I'm  supposed to be trying to sleep  SMH! I think that I have gotten to a  point were I can make a solid regimen for the rest of April and May. In  June I will probably switch it up, because co washing everyday did  really good last summer.

Cowash Conditioners:
Tresemee Naturals
Mixed Silk
Bed Head Moisture Maniac
Yes to Carrots
Herbal Essence LTR Conditioner

Shampoos:
Design Essentials Moisture Retention
Creme of Nature Detangling Shampoo

Deep Conditioners:
Joico Moisture Recovery
Nexxus Humectress
Hydratherma Naturals Moisture Boosting Treatment

Leave Ins:
Design Essentials HCO Leave In
Kinky Curly Knot Today
KBB Sweet Ambrosia

Moisturizers
EQP Olive Oil & Mango Butter
Curls Creme Brule

Oils:
Coconut Oil
Avocado Oil
Almond Oil

Serums (straightening)
Design Essentials Silk Essentials
CON Argan Oil Gloss & Polisher
Twisted Sista Frizz Serum

I will be:


Cowashing/washing 2x a week (probably 1 cowash, and 1 shampoo wash, or I will skip shampooing until I feel its necessary again)
I will DC for a long period of time with a conditioning cap with one of my current deep conditioners.
I  will probably do the wash process on Monday nights, and Thursday  nights. That is usually when I have the time to DC for the length of  time I want.
I will follow with a leave in, and seal with an oil, and air dry, or braid my hair for a braid out.
If I'm air drying, I will more than likely caruso roller set, and do heat free styles
Black Tea Rinses-Thursday wash, every other week
Aphogee 2 min re-constructor (as needed)
My  main goal is to avoid direct heat! I am noticing that I feel the need  to wash and DC more, but I'm shedding way less, and seeing waaaay less  hair on the floor from not wrapping and combing everyday. I am really  thinking about going the entire summer without straightening! We will  see!

As far as products go, everything on the list has been  pretty good to me! I am looking at a few more products such as the  Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning Creme because I have read a lot of  reviews of people loving it for long stretches. I am also still looking  at moisturizers. I'm not sure if I like the Creme Brule for exclusive  use. lol.

I have enough shampoo to last until at least August,  cause I bought the big bottle of the CON. I'm hoping the Joico 1 liter  lasts until then as well, because  I can't afford to be a PJ! Lol! I am  looking forward to using up all of my cowash conditioners so I can try  more. lol.


----------



## rwayda (Apr 19, 2011)

Boe crece pelo is a really good conditioner is actually made to improve hair growth but it works really well on type 4 hair , this is the link for boe http://www.rihefra.com/boe_dominican_hair_growth_treatment 
I wish you the best with your regiment


----------



## rwayda (Apr 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Well if you have most of your regimen down, absolutely add some styling options. Braidouts and Twistouts can be good for 2 to 4 days with the right holding product.
> 
> You co-washers amaze me. Wash my hair in the morning and go to work  wooo. I took my flat twists out this morning and was late. I don't leave enough time in the morning to do anything but throw a band around my hair. I can wear a twist out for a week. I could probably stretch it for 2 but have never tried that. Today my hair is in a style I am naming Push up and Pray
> 
> Start adding some styles Hikmah1986 - You won't regret it.



You can try Baba de caracol frizz control and scalp treatment is the best scalp  moisturizer you can ever find specially for braids


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2011)

I cowashed FINALLY for the first time last night. And it was as painful as I thought it would be. Because of the styling I didn't get to bed until 3 am. Man am I looking forward to bun length hair.

I cowashed with Suave Coconut conditioner. I thought it came out pretty good. Could see good curl definition. Then I played around with some Bronner Brothers 10 in 1 treatment which screwed the whole thing up  But I wasn't going to do a WNG anywayz so it didn't matter.

I put Sunflower oil on my hair after that. That felt pretty good and I could feel my hair soften. I then applied Avocado oil on top of that and then a styling glaze and two strand twisted.

I haven't found a leave - in so I missed that step so still need to keep working on it. But I do like putting the oils on before the gel. Putting on the lighter oil helps lock in some moisture. And putting on the heavier oil before the gel gives my hair some weight so my twists hang a little more.

I think finding a leave in will get me about 60% through my regimen. That is my goal right now.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 20, 2011)

Leave ins are very beneficial!! I was thinking about the leave in I've been using, its so good, but its like $16 :-/ Idk if I want to make it a staple because of the price.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 20, 2011)

^^ which leave-in is that?

I remember the days when i didn't know the difference between a leave-in and a moisturizer


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> ^^ which leave-in is that?
> 
> I remember the days when i didn't know the difference between a leave-in and a moisturizer


 
Say what now? There's a difference?  uuuhhh - ok, Please explain.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 20, 2011)

Karen's body beautiful sweet ambrosia. It smells wonderful, it satisfies my new growth, and my relaxed hair, and it is good for my flat ironed hair too. Its versatile! I think I will go ahead and get the fanatic size, which is $8 more, but its like 2 bottles, so its an $8 saving.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been using prorosity control my last 2 washes...yesterday after a co-wash and today by itself. i like how shiny it leaves my hair


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 20, 2011)

it's gonna take foooooorrreverrrr to finish these moisturizers -__- 

once my products finish, I'm gonna use the bare minimum. Shampoo, condish, and and oil. everything else can kick rocks.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 20, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> it's gonna take foooooorrreverrrr to finish these moisturizers -__-
> 
> once my products finish, I'm gonna use the bare minimum. Shampoo, condish, and and oil. everything else can kick rocks.



Lol! What moisturizers are you trying to finish?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2011)

It's been quiet ladies. Any progress reports?


----------



## JaszG (Apr 25, 2011)

I tried diluting nexxus humectress with water as a leave in, and I love it!!!! I went to GA this weekend, and my hair went crazy. lol. The humidity was ridiculous.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2011)

Last week I had my hair in mini twists and tried misting it with water during the week. My scalp felt good and it helped with moisture but my hair dreds no matter what. So I only kept them in a week.

I decide to try shampooing in the mini twists. I know better but figured I would try it anyway. I used the my braid shampoo. I liked the shampoo but going to try it again when my hair is loose.

Conditioned with Suave Coconut just to use it up. 

My hair was sooooo dreaded it was crazy. I would have had better success shampooing with it loose and letting it dry to my head.  It took forever to get the twists out.

While it was still wet I applied Sunflower oil to my hair. Aha - this is a key product in my regimen now. It made my hair feel soft, locked in the moisture and wasn't overly greasy.

Applied Shea Moisture Smoothie, which makes its soft. But this won't be a staple because it makes my hair dull looking.

Finished with Diva Curl Glaze. Just using this up. It makes my twists really stiff.

I had tried to figure out what I would use for a moisturizer/leave in. With the sunflower oil, I am thinking that I may not need either. 

So far my regimen looks like
Elasta QP Soy Oyl Shampoo
Taliah Waajid Conditioner
Sunflower Oil on wet hair (leave-in/moisturizer)
Midweek Moisture (TBD)
Styling Products (TBD)

 

Feeling my twists right now. They feel soft, moisturized and not overly oily. They feel slightly crunchy with the gel but that will wear off in a day or two.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> it's gonna take foooooorrreverrrr to finish these moisturizers -__-
> 
> once my products finish, I'm gonna use the bare minimum. Shampoo, condish, and and oil. everything else can kick rocks.


 
I think this is where I am.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2011)

My twists still feel fantastic; moisturized; non-greasy; roots holding; soft and the crunch is gone. I do need to do something to add some moisture tonight because my tomorrow they may start to feel dry. 

Going to spray my ends with water and then do an oil comparison on the rest of my hair.
I plan on putting olive oil spray on one side; oil sheen spray on the other side and sunflower oil on the back to do a comparison.

I am excited about my regimen firming up.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 27, 2011)

I actually stuck to my plan  and I prepooed, used a moisturizing shampoo, did my hair mask (egg yolk, coconut milk (i like thai kitchen because its very creamy), honey, wheat germ oil), and DC'd w/ heat using ORS replenishment.  I actually am seeing good results.  before I did all that my hair was shedding like crazy and I knew my protein/ceramide mask should help but it stopped it all together  .  I know that mask is a definite keeper  and I'm going to do this every 2 weeks.


----------



## Vashti (Apr 27, 2011)

I finally found a replacement for HE Smoothing Leave-In Creme - UBH Satin Cream Moisturizer. The only thing is that UBH has no scent what so ever and I LOVED the scent for HE Creme. In fact, I loved how Hello Hydration smelled too when I was using that.

I think I finally have it down.


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

Hey ladies any regimen updates to end April and start off May? We would love to hear about and changes, aha moments, or anything else. If you have shared recently, please xcuse the mention. Haven't figured out a better way to get the word out.

@JaszG, @NikkiQ, @growinghealthyhair, @Napp, @Hikmah1986
@ceecy29, @Vashti, @Imani, @alive, @AlliCat, @prettyfanceANB, @DayDreamist
@Lita, @chrisanddonniesmommy, @FoxxyLocs, @Hairlosophy, @maxJones
@mamafree, @Poohbear, @cia_garces, @bernag06, @@[email protected]
rwayda, Anonymous53


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> I actually stuck to my plan  and I prepooed, used a moisturizing shampoo, did my hair mask (egg yolk, coconut milk (i like thai kitchen because its very creamy), honey, wheat germ oil), and DC'd w/ heat using ORS replenishment. I actually am seeing good results. before I did all that my hair was shedding like crazy and I knew my protein/ceramide mask should help but it stopped it all together  . I know that mask is a definite keeper  and I'm going to do this every 2 weeks.


 
What did you prepoo with? And which moisturizing shampoo did you use. 

Glad you are having good results.


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

Vashti said:


> I finally found a replacement for HE Smoothing Leave-In Creme - UBH Satin Cream Moisturizer. The only thing is that UBH has no scent what so ever and I LOVED the scent for HE Creme. In fact, I loved how Hello Hydration smelled too when I was using that.
> 
> I think I finally have it down.


 
Perhaps you can find some essential oils or a blend that you like and spice it up.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 2, 2011)

Hello!!!

Update:

My hair is definitely making progress.  I have continued to keep my regimen pretty simple.  I wash every 2 weeks and protective style with twists under a wig.  Tomorrow i'm going to sew on a wig and wear that for a few weeks instead of an install.  I can't wait to see how much my hair grows, when I completely hide it. I'm also going into my third month using nioxion vitamins and I'm really sing ALOT of thick new growth.  Overall my hair is doing great and if I keep this up I'm excited to see my hair at my one year mark.


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

My regimen is coming along but I am stalling it some by trying to use up some products. I guess by using them up it is teaching me something about my hair.

I did an official Chicoro's prepoo yesterday with Jojoba oil. I really liked that and will add it to my regimen. I will eventually try the prepoo with different oils but I the general idea of prepoo is a keeper.

May 1 Starting Regimen (Weekly)
1. Chicoro prepoo 
2. Shampoo - Elasta Soy Oyl
3. DC - Taliaah Waajid Conditioner or Kenra 
4. Seal wet hair with oil (sunflower at the moment)
5. Styling products - still working on but not crucial
     [Go to try more flat twists to see if it cuts down on styling time]
6. Mid week Moisturizing - still working on. Going to try Chicoro's leave in. 

Feeling very good about my progress.


----------



## Poohbear (May 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey ladies any regimen updates to end April and start off May? We would love to hear about and changes, aha moments, or anything else. If you have shared recently, please xcuse the mention. Haven't figured out a better way to get the word out.



I'm still hanging in there with the two strand twists. I am so tempted to wear it out but what helps me stick to the twists is by looking at pictures and videos of twists only. I did unravel my small twists after 3 weeks and immediately put my hair back into twists except I made them big twists. Today, which marks 4 weeks of having twists, I plan on washing my hair.

_Edited to Add:_ Took me 2 hours to just wash, blowdry, and twist my hair. I updated my fotki and posted pics here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=13357661&postcount=713


----------



## Lita (May 2, 2011)

Hi! Still lightly oiling my scalp 2-3xs a week..wash with sulfate free poo 1x a week....Deep Conditioning 1x a week..Leave-in after every Dc..Dampen my hair 2xs  week & reapply moisturizing product...Pomade on ends 2xs a week...Ceramide oil 2-3xs a week on length..JBCO mix on edges daily...

*Applying Nioxin 3min treatment after each wash/before final rinse..To Prevent Shedding..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## alive (May 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey ladies any regimen updates to end April and start off May? We would love to hear about and changes, aha moments, or anything else. If you have shared recently, please xcuse the mention. Haven't figured out a better way to get the word out.



faithVA no worries about the mentions. i actually like them because they allow us have "real" conversations 

My only update is that i had an aha moment regarding deep conditioning. i use the same deep conditioner as a leave in (HE LTR) but up until last month, i would put copious amounts of the product in my hair, DC, and rinse, only to put it right back in my hair as a leave in 

last month, i cut out the rinsing part and simply reduced the amount of conditioner i put to begin with. I don't know the long term effects this will have on my hair, but i plan to keep this up for at least 2 more weeks. i would be on cloud 9 if this actually works


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

alive said:


> @faithVA no worries about the mentions. i actually like them because they allow us have "real" conversations
> 
> My only update is that i had an aha moment regarding deep conditioning. i use the same deep conditioner as a leave in (HE LTR) but up until last month, i would put copious amounts of the product in my hair, DC, and rinse, only to put it right back in my hair as a leave in
> 
> last month, i cut out the rinsing part and simply reduced the amount of conditioner i put to begin with. I don't know the long term effects this will have on my hair, but i plan to keep this up for at least 2 more weeks. i would be on cloud 9 if this actually works


 
Interesting. Please keep me updates on how that works for you in a few weeks. 

Do you apply anything else to your hair after that? Or do you just style?


----------



## JaszG (May 2, 2011)

I'm finding that cowashing and DCing are extremely necessary in my regimen. I am trying to keep it as simple as possible, and keep my hair moisturized at all times. So I will be cowashing a few times through out the week, and DCing with light protein. We will see how that goes over the next couple of weeks. I'm planning on picking up some of the ORS Replinishing Conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

JaszG said:


> I'm finding that cowashing and DCing are extremely necessary in my regimen. I am trying to keep it as simple as possible, and keep my hair moisturized at all times. So I will be cowashing a few times through out the week, and DCing with light protein. We will see how that goes over the next couple of weeks. I'm planning on picking up some of the ORS Replinishing Conditioner.


 
Sounds good. I want to try co-washing more when my hair gets longer. 

Keeping it simple definitely sounds goo.


----------



## Lita (May 2, 2011)

My ah-ha moment is realizing after I wash my hair before I Dc/I have to use a rinse & after I Dc I have to use a rinse..This is what my hair craves for at this MOMENT...it may change later...lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

Lita said:


> My ah-ha moment is realizing after I wash my hair before I Dc/I have to use a rinse & after I Dc I have to use a rinse..This is what my hair craves for at this MOMENT...it may change later...lol
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
What type of rinse? More details please.


----------



## JaszG (May 2, 2011)

The main thing I am learning is to be gentle, and take my time. I'm naturally very heavy handed, and I'm usually rushing, so I'm finding that it takes a lot of time to do my hair. But, I shed less if I section, and detangle properly, so I will just have to do the process when I have time and not when I'm trying to hurry up and get to class or work.


----------



## Vashti (May 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Perhaps you can find some essential oils or a blend that you like and spice it up.



That's a good idea. I'm thinking I might add a few drops of the Reconstructive Elixir from Shea Moisture to it. It has a nice smell.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 2, 2011)

faithVA I prepooed with Flaxseed oil mixed with Sweet Almond Oil just to try it out.  I don't know if I should be like this but I don't care what oil I use to prepoo....My faves are Grapeseed and Olive oils.  

I used cream of nature Kiwi & Citrus Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo (orange bottle).


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 2, 2011)

Lita, yeah what faithVA said.  I might wanna try this rinse you speak of.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 2, 2011)

Hey ladies! I've been sticking with my same regimen and it seems to be working. My hair feels a lot more moisturized, and I finally found a detangling tool so I'm very happy about that. I love my homemade d/c mix. It leaves my hair feeling so soft! 

I'm still working on my locs unfortunately, but I should be done by Friday. 

I do need to be more consistent with moisturizing and sealing my ends. But at least I'm remembering my satin cap every night.


----------



## silenttullip (May 2, 2011)

natural
almost apl in back almost sl on sides
Current Regimen
clarify with hairever 1 & gttt
cowash bfh cotton or vo5 kiwi lime
dc with bfh shea coconut aloe or aohsr or aogpb
detangle while conditioner is in
rinse 
blot with t shirt
add a little evoo & whipped shea in winter
HS14 in 1 and evoo for summer

Current Staples/Techniques:
What in your regimen are trying to nail: looking for a good leave in... Giovanni Direct use to work if it was diluted. I stopped diluting and it left an odd filmy feel on my hair so right now I don't have a leave. If you know of a cone free protein free leave in I'd love to know
History (optional) – I tried many products in 2009 and finally found what seems to work
now I just need a moisturizing leave in like a lotion consistency


----------



## greenbees (May 2, 2011)

Hi faithVA! I've been working on that regimen for my ends. Right now, my plan is moisture moisture moisture. I've adopted a part of LadyPaniolo's regimen by using Oyin's Hair Dew on my hair, topping it off with coconut oil and using shea butter on my ends and I sleep with a shower cap on all of that about 2 times a week. Hoping to see an improvement!


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> @faithVA I prepooed with Flaxseed oil mixed with Sweet Almond Oil just to try it out. I don't know if I should be like this but I don't care what oil I use to prepoo....My faves are Grapeseed and Olive oils.
> 
> I used cream of nature Kiwi & Citrus Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo (orange bottle).


 
If your hair is happy with different oils then it doesn't matter. I am going to try different oils with my prepoo as well to see if I notice any difference.


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Hey ladies! I've been sticking with my same regimen and it seems to be working. My hair feels a lot more moisturized, and I finally found a detangling tool so I'm very happy about that. I love my homemade d/c mix. It leaves my hair feeling so soft!
> 
> I'm still working on my locs unfortunately, but I should be done by Friday.
> 
> I do need to be more consistent with moisturizing and sealing my ends. But at least I'm remembering my satin cap every night.


 
Thanks for the update. Can't wait to see this luscious hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> natural
> almost apl in back almost sl on sides
> Current Regimen
> clarify with hairever 1 & gttt
> ...


 
Welcome silenttullip - It's good to hear that you have most of your regimen worked out.

I don't have any tips on a leave-in since I don't currently use one.

But there are quite a few ladies in this thread and perhaps they can offer some suggestions.

I think you will be able to complete this portion of your regiment failry soon.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 2, 2011)

My usual reggie seems to be working well, but I really need to remember to moisturize and seal. I forget ALL THE TIME!!! I need to be . Other than that, my hair is doing very well.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (May 2, 2011)

Instead of cowashing once a week, I will do it 2-3x a week. That's the only change.


----------



## Lita (May 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> What type of rinse? More details please.



faithVA DayDreamist I use Bear Fruits Pistachio cream con as a rinse,melts tangles...I also use one-n-Only Argan Moisturizing cond as a rinse...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

Lita said:


> @faithVA @DayDreamist I use Bear Fruits Pistachio cream con as a rinse,melts tangles...I also use one-n-Only Argan Moisturizing cond as a rinse...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Interesting, Very interesting - thank you Lita

I saw on another thread that you are a master of inventions. I may be following you around.


----------



## Lita (May 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Interesting, Very interesting - thank you Lita
> 
> I saw on another thread that you are a master of inventions. I may be following you around.



faithVA Master of invention 

 I just do what my hair tells me..Because it can act up at times 

....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Satya_R (May 3, 2011)

Helloo Ladies,
*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning*: Natural
*Current Length*: I'm not entirely sure, I just did a large trim/chop....maybe APL.
*Current Regimen:* Easy Peasy, Super Simple. *To me anyway, on further appraisal of this post I can see how it might seem a little complicated to others.
*Monthly *
Week 1 -3: At the beginning of each week I take about 2 hours altogether out of my busy schedule to prep my hair for the days ahead.

Step #1 Prepoo - Hop into shower. Take down bun/ponytail/pinned up-do style. Wet hair thoroughly and apply coconut/jojoba/hemp oil saturate hair and wash out with Liquid African Black Soap. Twirl hair a bit. Look for Conditioner. Drag my sopping wet self out of the shower to grab AOHR that I inadvertently left on the windowsill.

Step #2 De-tangle/ DC - Hop back into shower. Pray the hot water lasts just a bit longer...I have work to do. Separate hair into four sections. Ponytail or Bantu those sections. ( I enjoy this part immensely, as I can gauge my growth progress directly by the ease in which I can wrap each curly section around itself and the success/failure of it staying firmly secure until I make it to the fourth and final knot.) Slather on a generous amount of AOHR to each section, finger combing as I go along. Re-Bantu the goopy detangled section.  Repeat with the three remaining sections. Use the now uncomfortably lukewarm water to wash/rinse myself off.

Step #3 Wait - Hop out of the shower into the Ice Cave bathroom. "S***, where's my towel?" Ugh. Proceed to screw it make a run for my heated bedroom. I usually DC overnights, so as to reap the full effects of my painfully expensive conditioner. I LOVE this stuff but the awful money-leaching experience of buying it at the brick and mortar stores makes me want to choke a bunny or something equally sketchy. 

Step #4 Braid - Wake up bright and early the next morning so as to catch the freshly heated water before everyone tries to rob me of its magic. Take down knots and rinse all/most of the conditioner out (depending on what my hair tells me). Apply sealing Jojoba oil while in shower. Rinse/wash off. Hop out ( I usually have my warm fluffy towel now. Run to warm toasty bedroom. Separate hair into 5 or 6 sections, and proceed to cane/corn?row them down. Smooth Aveda Damage Remedy Daily Hair Repair onto edges and a little more jojoba or hemp oil. Tie down edges with scarf. Wait for hair to dry, take down and style as desired.

Week 4: Same as weeks 1-3 save for two exceptions - I DC with Aveda Damage Remedy Reconstructing Treatment for my monthly protein fix and I also detangle each section (Very gently) with a paddle brush instead of finger combing (Also from Aveda...Those salespeople are good at their jobs, what can I say.)


*Current Staples/Techniques*: My staples are my Aveda Damage Remedy Reconstructing Treatment, Aveda Damage Remedy Daily Hair Repair, AOHR, Jojoba Oil and Hemp seed oil. I can't say I have any special techniques. ..I'm really lazy when it comes to styling and just being altogether fancy and whatnot with my hair. I may do a braid n' rollerset every once in a while, otherwise I stick faithfully to my braidset reggie. I use the Daily Hair Repair for moisturizing braidset touch-ups and edge smoothing FYI.

*What in your regimen are trying to nail*: While the braidset part has remained the same for a few years now - I've only recently added the Aveda products.... they're sooo good. Sadly, the products are also really pricey to the tune of maybe 100$ a purchase    . Poop. That's how I feel about that..but it's working for now and very well in fact. That being said, I'd really like to find cheaper but equally awe-inspiring products. I may also go back to using Castor oil because my hair loved it at one point and wanted to have its illegitimate children. Seriously though, my hair retained moisture extremely well and was sooo very soft and silky when I was sealing with it on the regular. I've also begun taking a Silica supplement, so I'm hoping to see some noticeable growth/retention and overall hair health improvement this summer. Emphasis on the growth part, because the cut to APL was rough on a G. It didn't phase me while my hair was straight, but after the first wash - " Oh my God!!, My hair is soo short!! WHO DID THIS TO MEEE!!!!!???.......Oh, yeah nvm. I guess its okay." Braid. Braid. Braid. Braid. *Cuts eyes into mirror*.


----------



## Napp (May 3, 2011)

i am back to using heat 1-2 times a month and wearing my hair straight 100% of the time. i also plan on bkting regularly. my products have changed too. i was all over the place in april and my hair suffered so i am just keeping it very simple for my hair and my sanity. i will update once i finally stick to something and see progress.


----------



## twilight80 (May 3, 2011)

Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: Iam currently transitioning but I am really really really close to going back to relaxed

Current Length: nl/sl

Current Regimen: co-wash every other day, 

Current Staples/Techniques: I love hawaiian silky 14 in 1 mirical spray...but I just moved to Florida and I heard glycerin products aren't the best to use in high humidity

What in your regimen are trying to nail: I am trying to put together a regimen! I don't really have one right now. 

History (optional) – any history of how you got to this pointI had bsl length when I was 12, I also had a carefree curl which I think helped me with my length....but when I was going to high school, I was emberrassed to have a curl and wanted to have straight hair soooooo all my hair got cut off and haven't been able to grow it back since (I'm 30 now!) I was going to go back natural which is why I am transitioning. I'm trying to get my hair healthy and want length. I have also seen many people on this board that have healthy long hair and they are relaxed. So I want to get a regimen to keep healthy relaxed hair. I don't want  to cut my hair because I hate hate hate short hair on me and I also do not like wearing wigs.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2011)

:welcome3: @Satya_R

Girl you wore me out. 

And where are you from sneaking in here at 3 in the morning 

I couldn't follow all of that but as long as it seems easy to you, that is all that matters. Nail it girl!


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2011)

twilight80




> Current Staples/Techniques: I love hawaiian silky 14 in 1 mirical spray...but I just moved to Florida and I heard glycerin products aren't the best to use in high humidity


 
It's worth a try. It probably also depends on how you wear your hear. If you are bunning or wearing it up, it may not be so bad. 



> What in your regimen are trying to nail: I am trying to put together a regimen! I don't really have one right now.


 
Since you are close to deciding which way to go this is probably a fantastic time to start working one out. 



> I have also seen many people on this board that have healthy long hair and they are relaxed.


 
You can definitely have healthy hair relaxed. Choose what works for you and you will find more than enough support on the board to help you with your regimen.


----------



## temfash (May 3, 2011)

@Satya R I  your writing style, your post made me chuckle.


----------



## twilight80 (May 3, 2011)

im back already lol! gonna try to stick with transitioning, maybe do a sew in for peotective styling, but still need a good regimen and product recomendatiions!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 3, 2011)

twilight80 said:


> Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: Iam currently transitioning but I am really really really close to going back to relaxed
> 
> Current Length: nl/sl
> 
> ...


 

If your hair shrinks alot your gonna hate it but if your gonna have it in a protective style its all good  (btw I'm near savannah, ga)


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2011)

twilight80 said:


> im back already lol! gonna try to stick with transitioning, maybe do a sew in for peotective styling, but still need a good regimen and product recomendatiions!


 
Give us a little bit more about what you are currently doing. You said you cowash every other day. What are you using to cowash?

And what do you do after you cowash? Any additional products? How do you style it?

What's frustrating you about your hair?

I'm definitely no pro but perhaps I or one of the other ladies can point you in the right direction or towards the right thread.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

It's been quiet ladies. Hopefully things are going well for you and you are enjoying your hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

I have been blogging about my regimen just to help me think through it. Each week I am using up more and more of my stash and learning more about what my hair likes and doesn't like. For my hair products matter but order of products also matters. There's still a lot to learn but with what I know now I feel that I am not damaging my hair. 

I am satisified with prepoo to DC and I have a plan for mid week moisturizing.

What I am trying to determine is what to do after the DC. Applying product to my hair when it is wet seems to be ineffective. Should I...

1. Apply leave-in to damp hair, seal with oil and style?
2. Apply penetrating oil to damp hair and style?
3. Apply penetrating oil to damp hair, then apply leave-in and style?

Perhaps next wash day i will try all 3: left, right and back. 

I only have a few steps left.


----------



## Hairlosophy (May 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey ladies any regimen updates to end April and start off May? We would love to hear about and changes, aha moments, or anything else. If you have shared recently, please xcuse the mention. Haven't figured out a better way to get the word out.
> 
> @JaszG, @NikkiQ, @growinghealthyhair, @Napp, @Hikmah1986
> @ceecy29, @Vashti, @Imani, @alive, @AlliCat, @prettyfanceANB, @DayDreamist
> ...



Sorry I'm so late late on the updates! In April, I really wanted to dye my hair and I did and it was disasterous. I had light roots and dark ends,  it was horrible, so I dye it black with a semi permanent dye. Since then I haven't had any terrible breakage, but my hair is dryer than it normally is. Does anyone have any moisturizing deep conditioner recommendations (or recipes), leave in conditioner recommendations or anything?


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

Hairlosophy said:


> Sorry I'm so late late on the updates! In April, I really wanted to dye my hair and I did and it was disasterous. I had light roots and dark ends,  it was horrible, so I dye it black with a semi permanent dye. Since then I haven't had any terrible breakage, but my hair is dryer than it normally is. Does anyone have any moisturizing deep conditioner recommendations (or recipes), leave in conditioner recommendations or anything?


 
What are you using to condition? deep condition? and moisturize with?

You can try a prepoo
1. 1/2 cup Aloe Vera Gel + 2 TBSP oil; then coat hair with coconut oil (sit 15 to 60 min)  or (apply penetrating oil and baggy several hours or overnight).

Add oil to your conditioner; add 1 TBSP oil to your deep conditioner or apply the oil to your hair and then apply the DC and let sit for as long as you can.

Some of the more popular DCs that I can remember
Silk Elements 
Kendra MC
Cream of Nature


----------



## thebelleofelle (May 9, 2011)

I've been trying to nail down a reggie for a while now. . . its not cheap so I'm having to think twice about somethings. 

Its so hard to get it down without becoming a PJ. . . I just wish there was a magic list for everyones hair type and voila reggie down pack.

le sigh

PJ in the making.


----------



## twilight80 (May 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Give us a little bit more about what you are currently doing. You said you cowash every other day. What are you using to cowash?
> 
> And what do you do after you cowash? Any additional products? How do you style it?
> 
> ...


 
I usually co wash with main n tail original conditioner or suave almond conditioner. I have been expiramenting with things to put in my scalp. currently I am mixing sulfur, mt and alma oil. after washing i use coconut oil or hawaiian silky 14 in 1 spray.
my main problem is styling. i can not style my hair and going natural is making it harder. I mainly just pull it back in a ponytail, but it won't sit flat and my hair ends up crawling out. my hair has gotten shorter than the pic that is on my profile, that or it just seems shorter because it is not staight. i would wear weaves or wigs but i just don't like the feel. i just don't know what to do style wise until it gets longer.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

thebelleofelle said:


> I've been trying to nail down a reggie for a while now. . . its not cheap so I'm having to think twice about somethings.
> 
> Its so hard to get it down without becoming a PJ. . . I just wish there was a magic list for everyones hair type and voila reggie down pack.
> 
> ...


 
thebelleofelle - What I am learning which I wish I knew before is start with your 1st cleansing product and get that nailed. So if you use shampoo start with that. If you co-wash only then start with that. 

When you get that one nailed then move to the next. If you change only 1 product at time, you learn what your hair likes and doesn't much faster. Not having the cleansing products and techniques down can lead you to believe that other products towards the end don't work for you when they actually work just fine.

You can look at the boards and find the top 3 highly mentioned of any product type and then just pick 1 to start.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

twilight80 said:


> I usually co wash with main n tail original conditioner or suave almond conditioner. I have been expiramenting with things to put in my scalp. currently I am mixing sulfur, mt and alma oil. after washing i use coconut oil or hawaiian silky 14 in 1 spray.
> my main problem is styling. i can not style my hair and going natural is making it harder. I mainly just pull it back in a ponytail, but it won't sit flat and my hair ends up crawling out. my hair has gotten shorter than the pic that is on my profile, that or it just seems shorter because it is not staight. i would wear weaves or wigs but i just don't like the feel. i just don't know what to do style wise until it gets longer.


 
Well your hair is much longer than mine so you have some options. Learning to style your hair takes patience but it is worth it. Just try a different style each week or every other week and use your ponytail for back up if it doesn't work out. You won't get the styles right away but after a few months you will have more confidence and more options.

At your length you can wear buns, 2 strand twists, single twists, flat twists, 2 strand flat twists, roller sets.

Are you allowing your hair to dry in a stretched position prior to putting it in a pony tail?


----------



## Hairlosophy (May 9, 2011)

I use AOHSR as my deep conditioner and any cheapie conditioner. I'll definitely try that prepoo recipe on my wash day. 



faithVA said:


> What are you using to condition? deep condition? and moisturize with?
> 
> You can try a prepoo
> 1. 1/2 cup Aloe Vera Gel + 2 TBSP oil; then coat hair with coconut oil (sit 15 to 60 min)  or (apply penetrating oil and baggy several hours or overnight).
> ...





Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 10, 2011)

I finished taking my locs out on Saturday I did my wash day routine and then put in some big plaits and pulled them back into a bun. I wanted to do twists, but after all the time I've spent on my hair lately, I just couldn't bring myself to do anything else to it. I'll probably leave it like this until Monday. Then I'll wash again. 

The next thing I need to figure out is a solution for my dry scalp and some quick and easy (and cute) styles for everyday wear. I'll probably be in protective styles 99% of the time, both for growth and for convenience.


----------



## Imani (May 11, 2011)

I am still trying to nail my straight hair regimen. Practicing on my leave out hair (still wearing half wigs).  I will attempt to straighten my entire head for Thanksgiving so I have plenty of time to practice. 

I just ordered an fhi curling iron and will probably be getting the fhi runway. For my next practice flat iron I will try a stronger shampoo, don't think the Keracare Sulfate free 1st lather got my hair clean enough; I will do Design Essentials Organic Cleanse. Also, will do the Joico MR conditioner and not the balm, i think the balm is too heavy for my hair.

If I can master this I will only go to the salon for trims, which I only get like twice a year.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I finished taking my locs out on Saturday I did my wash day routine and then put in some big plaits and pulled them back into a bun. I wanted to do twists, but after all the time I've spent on my hair lately, I just couldn't bring myself to do anything else to it. I'll probably leave it like this until Monday. Then I'll wash again.
> 
> The next thing I need to figure out is a solution for my dry scalp and some quick and easy (and cute) styles for everyday wear. I'll probably be in protective styles 99% of the time, both for growth and for convenience.


 
Will you do a hair reveal? 

I can imagine that you need a break so you have earned the right to take it easy. And your hair is long enough to do some simple things with it. 

Not sure what your hair likes but I have been putting Chicoro's leave-in on my scalp daily and it is doing better. AVG (1/2 cup) + 1 TBSP glycerin + 1-2 TBSP oil. I am using a blend of oils and EOs to help my scalp. Its a nice mix, booth soothing and moisturizing and with 1 TBSP of oil its not too heavy.

Let me know what you come up with though. I may want to try it.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

Imani

Your hair is looking very nice in your siggy. 

I need to research the Joico products. I hear such good things. But there are so many different products, not sure where to start.


----------



## chicha (May 11, 2011)

How do you ladies straighten your natural hair? I've heard its sometimes hard to part or comb, how do you combat this?


----------



## Softerlove (May 11, 2011)

I am relaxed
Length: almost fully APL, the left is shorter than the right

Regimen:
Wash 1x week
Joico K-pak shampoo
Joico K-pak conditioner (both for color treated hair)
L'occitane conditioning mask or Alter ego garllic mask
Herbal essences Long term relationship leave in conditioner plus Joico K-pak serum

moisturize and seal with HE LTR or Olive Oil, seal: Jojoba or Joico serum
scalp massage with JBCO

Learning to use Dime Size everything

Pin Curl every night into 8 sections
scalp massage every 2 nights
Bonnet
Nioxin vitamins and water
Protect my ends
Relax every 10-12 weeks
wash 1x week

Making my way healthy to APL.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

chicha said:


> How do you ladies straighten your natural hair? I've heard its sometimes hard to part or comb, how do you combat this?


 
Are you detangling your hair well prior to trying to straighten? Are you air drying your hair in a stretched style? or are you blowdrying it?

I detangle thoroughly and air dry my hair in two strand twists or braids. Then i can easily part my hair with my wide tooth comb (because I don't need straight parts) or with the end of a rattail comb. 

I straighten my hair with a straightening comb so I don't need straight parts. And I have a medium spaced comb that I can easily use to comb through any parts I am straightening.

The flat-ironers can give you more details on how they do it.


----------



## chicha (May 11, 2011)

faithVA thanks. Do you put anything on your hair to help press it out? Oil or something?


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

chicha said:


> @faithVA thanks. Do you put anything on your hair to help press it out? Oil or something?


 
Yeah - I'm old school   I have some ultra sheen pressing creme. For my last length check I actually used Carol's Daughter hair balm because I had it left over. 

If you use a pressing comb then you can use something heavier (grease, pressing creme) than you would use for flat ironing. You may be able to use one of the heavier oils for pressing but I haven't tried that yet. I don't press my hair that often.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> I am relaxed
> Length: almost fully APL, the left is shorter than the right
> 
> Regimen:
> ...


 
 Softerlove

I'm not clear. What are you trying to nail with your regimen? Using smaller portions? or is is something else?


----------



## Imani (May 11, 2011)

chicha said:


> How do you ladies straighten your natural hair? I've heard its sometimes hard to part or comb, how do you combat this?


 
chicha  I blow dry my hair with a denman brush. The blow dry is what gets it straight enough to comb through before the flat iron


----------



## Imani (May 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @Imani
> 
> Your hair is looking very nice in your siggy.
> 
> I need to research the Joico products. I hear such good things. But there are so many different products, not sure where to start.


 
@faithVA Thanks! Back in the day their most popular line was the Joico K-pak line but my hair is very dry and doesn't like a lot of protein and its a protein based line. At my salon, they used the Joico Moisture Retention line on my hair and it came out really nice, thats the line people rave about the most lately on the board, I think its fairly new. 

When I am wearing my hair unstraightened I do not use products with silicone, sulfates, etc in them; every single product I use is natural based. I strictly use this line only for straight hair.


----------



## AlliCat (May 11, 2011)

I'm experimenting with baggying. Anyone still do this?


----------



## chicha (May 11, 2011)

Imani Oh thank you! And might I add your hair is looking very straight and cute in your signature!

faithVA, Thanks! That sounds like a very good idea also. I've seen family do that to a young childs hair and it does well. 

At some point I'll try both methods ladies and see which fits me better.


----------



## cia_garces (May 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey ladies any regimen updates to end April and start off May? We would love to hear about and changes, aha moments, or anything else. If you have shared recently, please xcuse the mention. Haven't figured out a better way to get the word out.
> 
> @JaszG, @NikkiQ, @growinghealthyhair, @Napp, @Hikmah1986
> @ceecy29, @Vashti, @Imani, @alive, @AlliCat, @prettyfanceANB, @DayDreamist
> ...



Thanks for reaching out to me, VA. Sometimes you gotta reach out and touch people to remind them about what's going on. 

No... Haven't had any ah, ha. Moments. I'm moreso struggling with using the knowledge that I have and staying on top of just regular maintenance. Actually, I think I did have one ah,ha moment. Until I start taking consistent care of my hair, I don't need to stretch my relaxer for longer than 3 months. It's been 3 and a half months and ooh, wee . Dis guhl on top of my head is not playin' NO games!! On the upside, I've finally figured out what my hair type is. I kind of knew this before, but now I KNOW without a shadow of doubt that I am a true blue 4a/b. I was playing in my hair one day and felt all these curly pieces of hair. I thought, "I'm 4a!!!" Then I felt around and felt plenty 4b. 

I've also learned that Aussie Moist conditioner is the business for co-washes, AO GPB is GREAT for deep conditioning (this will now be my staple protein DC), and that I never want to be without my Tangle Teezer. Never. 

Also, I've been trying to become more focused and on top of things in my personal life, but PLEASE don't hesitate to reach out to me again and remind me that I need to get on top of figuring out what is best for my hair. Thank you again!!


----------



## Softerlove (May 11, 2011)

Trying to nail a regimen and stick to it.  plus I'm open to ANY help, still finding my footing!


faithVA said:


> Softerlove
> 
> I'm not clear. What are you trying to nail with your regimen? Using smaller portions? or is


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

chicha;13411643 I've seen family do that to a young childs hair and it does well. [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> -- I feel sooo old. You made it sound like it was some strange technology.  Pay me no mind. I am from the land before flat irons.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for checking in cia_garces

Ok - so try to do better for the next month and keep all of that hair on your head.

And I feel you on the Tangle Teezer.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> Trying to nail a regimen and stick to it. plus I'm open to ANY help, still finding my footing!
> 
> Let us know what's working and what isn't and we will try to help you out as much as we can.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Will you do a hair reveal?
> 
> I can imagine that you need a break so you have earned the right to take it easy. And your hair is long enough to do some simple things with it.
> 
> ...



I definitely need a break. After I have some time off from my hair, I'll take some pictures and post them. I think Monday will be my next wash day, so maybe I'll try styling it then. So far I've been doing a lot of buns. They are very easy, but I need to get some accessories to jazz them up a little bit.

As for my scalp, I pretty much just ignore it and wash when it starts to itch, but I really want to stretch my washes to longer than a week. It already takes time to moisturize and seal every night, plus having to braid it up if its loose. I feel like adding a scalp oiling routine is just too much.  I'm going to try oiling after each wash and another time during the week, using my pre-poo oil mix. We'll see if that makes a difference. I need my nightly regimen to be as simple as possible.


----------



## cia_garces (May 12, 2011)

Softerlove said:


> I am relaxed
> Length: almost fully APL, the left is shorter than the right
> 
> Regimen:
> ...



Softerlove

My fellow relaxed sister who is ALSO almost APL!!! Is this not the most frustrating time?! It's like you're SOOOOOOO close to APL you can taste it but you can't fully claim it b/c you're not completely there. I feel like, "Why don't you just grow already!!!" I was almost APL in January but I got a trim that I thought I needed. I'm not completely sure I needed it. I'm 3 1/2 months post-relaxer and b/c I know I haven't been taking care of my hair I'm tempted to get a trim, but I will resist the urge. I'll just get my relaxer, look at my entire growth, and appreciate what I've earned


----------



## Softerlove (May 12, 2011)

It is frustrating.  But ill make it.  I hpe you make APL by this relaxer...and post pics.  If you choose to trim, avoid SHS that provide the greatest set backs!

HHG



cia_garces said:


> Softerlove
> 
> My fellow relaxed sister who is ALSO almost APL!!! Is this not the most frustrating time?! It's like you're SOOOOOOO close to APL you can taste it but you can't fully claim it b/c you're not completely there. I feel like, "Why don't you just grow already!!!" I was almost APL in January but I got a trim that I thought I needed. I'm not completely sure I needed it. I'm 3 1/2 months post-relaxer and b/c I know I haven't been taking care of my hair I'm tempted to get a trim, but I will resist the urge. I'll just get my relaxer, look at my entire growth, and appreciate what I've earned





Sent from my MyTouch 4G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## chicha (May 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> -- I feel sooo old. You made it sound like it was some strange technology.  Pay me no mind. I am from the land before flat irons.


faithVA  Really? I thought you were young looking at your photo. No I just say that because I was a kid when people were pressing the hair, ya know? But girl you don't look old AT ALL. That's just nonsense.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 13, 2011)

OK....I finally feel comfortable with my last change to my regimen.  I've started cowashing daily for length retention and because I workout 6 days a week.  Also I'm starting to understand less is more with my hair.  after I cowash I add a small amt of leave in and then seal with a small amt of my butter mixture or oil.  I did this because I knew I was gonna cowash again the next day and felt it unnecessary use so much product.  I gotta say my hair hasn't felt better!  I'm loving this so far!  I alternate between aussie moist and garnier triple nutrition.  Next is sticking to my guns....I gotta stop making these changes but this one I feel was positive.


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2011)

chicha said:


> @faithVA Really? I thought you were young looking at your photo. No I just say that because I was a kid when people were pressing the hair, ya know? But girl you don't look old AT ALL. That's just nonsense.


 
This still has me laughing chicha. We r good though.


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> OK....I finally feel comfortable with my last change to my regimen. I've started cowashing daily for length retention and because I workout 6 days a week. Also I'm starting to understand less is more with my hair. after I cowash I add a small amt of leave in and then seal with a small amt of my butter mixture or oil. I did this because I knew I was gonna cowash again the next day and felt it unnecessary use so much product. I gotta say my hair hasn't felt better! I'm loving this so far! I alternate between aussie moist and garnier triple nutrition. Next is sticking to my guns....I gotta stop making these changes but this one I feel was positive.


 
I love that you things are falling in place for you. Your regi sounds quick and simple. And will probably turn out to be very inexpensive for you as well.

Get up the good work. Even if you try something new, I think it will just confirm for you that you were on the right track and you will go back to what you know.


----------



## ceecy29 (May 13, 2011)

I know I haven't been back in here since my initial post but I'm still working on stuff. My main focus was figuring out how to meet my hair's moisture needs.

I'll be back soon. I think I may have figured it out, I just need to give it a trial of two more wash days.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I love that you things are falling in place for you. Your regi sounds quick and simple. And will probably turn out to be very inexpensive for you as well.
> 
> Get up the good work. Even if you try something new, I think it will just confirm for you that you were on the right track and you will go back to what you know.




Awww! thanks!! I wanna thank you for starting this thread because without it I would've been trying everything I saw on here!  It sunk in that I gotta do whats right for me...Simple and quick is great for me because I have 2 kids (ages 2 and 1), I'm going to be a student and hopefully will find work soon.  If I make to APL in dec then I'll know this regimen is a keeper!


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2011)

ceecy29 said:


> I know I haven't been back in here since my initial post but I'm still working on stuff. My main focus was figuring out how to meet my hair's moisture needs.
> 
> I'll be back soon. I think I may have figured it out, I just need to give it a trial of two more wash days.


 
ceecy29 Even if you aren't 100% sure if it works yet, please share what you are trying. Sometimes things spur other ideas.


----------



## ceecy29 (May 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> ceecy29 Even if you aren't 100% sure if it works yet, please share what you are trying. Sometimes things spur other ideas.



I definitely will, I'm just too tired to be articulate. I'm lying here trying hard to fall asleep.

Thanks for this thread, faithVA !!!


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> Awww! thanks!! I wanna thank you for starting this thread because without it I would've been trying everything I saw on here! It sunk in that I gotta do whats right for me...Simple and quick is great for me because I have 2 kids (ages 2 and 1), I'm going to be a student and hopefully will find work soon. If I make to APL in dec then I'll know this regimen is a keeper!


 
All of you are actually helping me. If it wasn't for this thread, I would have thrown my hair up into kinky twists and forgotten about in for 2 months. And then been discouraged when I took them out and my hair was all dryed out.   So having you here keeps me accountable, keeps me working on my regimen and keeps me from giving up. 

And I am so close.

I will meet you at the APL finish line in December.


----------



## shaun0822 (May 13, 2011)

Tell us About You
Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:  I am transitioning--6 months now
Current Length:  layered; longest point is BSL
Current Regimen:co-wash once a week or every 2 weeks depending on the amount of time I have
DC everytime I co-wash
henna every 4 to 6 weeks
apply leave-in and styling aid
then two-strand twist and curl ends

Current Staples/Techniques:
DC with Aubrey's honeysuckle rose

What in your regimen are trying to nail:
need to find a conditioner to co-wash with
need to find an all in one leave-in
need to find a styling aid that doesn't leave my hair hard
won't to find something that smooths edges better
won't to find a styling aid or product that makes my natural hair shine 
don't know what my hair is supposed to feel like when it's moisturized

History (optional) – any history of how you got to this point
I am looking for products that are sulfate free, silicone free, paraben free, and can be bought locally at a small cost.  So, this limits me.  I have used Kammy tube's conditioner with Talijah W. as a base.  I have also used Kammy tube's conditioner with Shea Moisture as a base.  The Shea Moisture does leave a film on my hair that you can feel when you touch it; I am not sure if that's bad or good.  I also have used ecostyler for a styling aid but it left my hair too hard and it seems to stick to my hair too well causing it to easily be pulled out.  I bought Talijah W--curly custard creme.  The curls were defined and softer but no shine. I am thinking about using ayurvedic products and am open to silicones if it will produce the shine I want.  

I am planning to get my hair straightened and cut (about 2 inches off) into a hairstyle in two weeks.  I thought about waiting to see what products that they use at that time.  However, now that I think about it, my hair will be straightened and the products may not look the same as they would on my hair when it's curly.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2011)

shaun0822 said:


> Tell us About You
> 
> What in your regimen are trying to nail:
> need to find a conditioner to co-wash with
> ...


 
Hi shaun0822, Sorry it took so long for me to greet you. I think the weekend threw me off. 

What you are trying to nail sounds a lot like what I am trying to nail so perhaps we can help each other out.

You are right about maybe needing a different set of products when your hair is straight vs in its curly state. But you never know. 

Keep checkin in and letting us know where you are.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2011)

Hi ladies. If you are making progress with your regimen, please consider updating your original posting to share your findings. It's a great way to keep track of what you nailed and how you nailed it. It also makes an easy way to share with others on the board or ladies that find this thread later.

I am editing mine in red to show what I nailed, what the final outcome was and when I nailed it.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2011)

So far I have nailed my prepoo, shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner and moisturizing on dry hair.

I am still working on 
1. moisturizing and sealing wet hair
2. sealing period
3. what to do with oils, butters, cremes

Right now I am playing around with sealing my ends with HydraThermal Heat Protectant.

And over the next few weeks, I will be working on M&S after shampooing. After applying a light oil, what additional products work on my hair? 

I like that I only have to shampoo my hair 1x a week but it does slow down the learning process. I just have a feeling I will never be one for co-washing or WNGs.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 19, 2011)

I've been trying to extend my washes past 1 week. Last week I co-washed and wet bunned on wash day instead of shampooing, D/Cing, and detangling like I normally do. It worked out well, so I think I'll keep it up.

I had stopped co-washing because I had scalp build up, but back then I was doing it every day or every other day. This time around I'll just be co-washing once a week or so and alternating that with shampooing. This will allow me to shampoo every 1.5-2 weeks, instead of every week.

When I co-wash I won't be detangling or anything. Just wash and bun. Last night I took down the bun I had been wearing for 4 days, and it wasn't matted or anything so I think it's ok not to detangle every time.

On Sunday I used Suave pomegranate conditioner. Next I'll be trying Garnier Fructis Fortifying Cream.

Today is wash day, so we'll see how long it takes me to detangle. I oiled my hair last night. Hopefully that helps


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I've been trying to extend my washes past 1 week. Last week I co-washed and wet bunned on wash day instead of shampooing, D/Cing, and detangling like I normally do. It worked out well, so I think I'll keep it up.
> 
> I had stopped co-washing because I had scalp build up, but back then I was doing it every day or every other day. This time around I'll just be co-washing once a week or so and alternating that with shampooing. This will allow me to shampoo every 1.5-2 weeks, instead of every week.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing FoxxyLocs. In the future I think I may want to try this, alternating cowashing and shampooing. I am glad it is working out for you and you have found some ease in your hair regimen.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for sharing @FoxxyLocs. In the future I think I may want to try this, alternating cowashing and shampooing. I am glad it is working out for you and you have found some ease in your hair regimen.



It made things a lot easier.  It only took 15-20 minutes at the most to co-wash and put my hair up. My full wash day regimen takes 2-3 hours.


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> It made things a lot easier.  It only took 15-20 minutes at the most to co-wash and put my hair up. My full wash day regimen takes 2-3 hours.


 
I don't have as much hair as you and it takes me longer: detangle + prepoo + shampoo + DC  + moisturize + style = All dog on day 

I am sooooo looking forward to APL to cut my styling time down to 1 hour or less.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 19, 2011)

Well you already know I'm style challenged. My bun only takes 5 minutes. Once I learn how to do some other style I'm sure it will take all day


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies Checkin in....I'm still on my reggie w/o change and I'm happy with my moisture/protein balance.  Not much breakage to speak of and I'm loving the fact that I'm not worried if what I'm doing is wrong.  I've found what works for my hair and Ima stick to it!  Oh yeah and I've finally found out what my PS/Low mani daily style is called.  I've been calling it a messy french roll but come to find out everybody calls it a roll tuck pin....ok well thats what I do everyday after my hair gets wet aside from those blue moons when I feel like braiding/twisting.  The question is...did I nail my regimen???  faithVA  I _guess_ I did


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 24, 2011)

I think I can consider my regimen nailed as well  I've decided on rollersetting and bunning as my summer styles. I'm also alternating shampoos with co-washes. I'm doing my first rollerset next week. Wish me luck!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 24, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I think I can consider my regimen nailed as well  I've decided on rollersetting and bunning as my summer styles. I'm also alternating shampoos with co-washes. I'm doing my first rollerset next week. Wish me luck!



@FoxxyLocs
Good Luck and lets stick to our guns and give our reggie time to make our hair thrive!

Your hair is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> The question is...did I nail my regimen??? @faithVA I _guess_ I did


 


FoxxyLocs said:


> I think I can consider my regimen nailed as well


 
Congratulations ladies. You are our first official graduates. I wish both of u luck. Please follow up with us though over the next month or two and let us know how it is going; whether u have learned something new and how well u have been sticking to it.

happy, long healthy hair growing ladies 

Job well done.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 26, 2011)

DayDreamist - how do you like the Garnier TN? I bought some for my co-washes but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 27, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> @DayDreamist - how do you like the Garnier TN? I bought some for my co-washes but I haven't used it yet.



FoxxyLocs its more strengthening than moisturizing to me.  I like it but not for every cowash.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2011)

Still working on my regimen. Whatever I do in the next few weeks will be it for a while. I will put in kinky twists extensions in during July and probably keep them in for a few months. 

I think in the next 4 weeks though I will have enough of my regimen down to get me through the extensions. 

This week I added Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor to my regimen. My Elasta QP shampoo already has protein but I will try the reconstructor for the next 4 weeks to see how much protein my hair likes. My hair felt good after using both and I didn't condition afterwards.

So my regimen thus far
Chicoro's prepoo or HOToil treatment
Detangle
Shampoo with Elasta QP Soy Oyl
Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor
DC 1x a month otherwise use Instant conditioner (long term this will be TW conditioner for both)
Let hair dry 50% to 70%
Oil scalp with oil blend
Apply combination of sunflower oil/castor oil to hair
Style
---spray hair with Chicoro's leave in (use only when hair 100% dry)
---Apply creme based product
---Apply Gel

Hopefully this regimen will get me to APL by years end.


----------



## Imani (May 30, 2011)

So I thought my everyday reggie was nailed. But after my last flat iron and seeing all the split ends, it is not My assumption is that I need to add some more protein to my reggie. Many of my products already contain protein, but obviously its not enough or the right kind.  All my products are geared towards moisture and will have some protein near the end of the ingredient list. 

I want to stick with natural products so I've been eyeing this Aubrey Organics Blue Algae mask and I already have the GPB. I mixed the GPB in with my other conditioners on my last wash and my hair felt a little stronger.  But I think I need to do a stronger protein on its on and see how that works, so today I will see if I see the Blue Algae mask in Whole foods.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2011)

Imani said:


> So I thought my everyday reggie was nailed. But after my last flat iron and seeing all the split ends, it is not
> 
> so today I will see if I see the Blue Algae mask in Whole foods.


 
Sorry to hear about the splits Imani. But I am glad you have a plan to bring it into balance. Let us know how the Blue Algae Mask works. I had not heard of it before.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a quick update: I had started co-washing every other week to stretch out the time between shampooing. I usually DC with every wash, but I wasn't doing that with the co-washes, so I was DCing every 2 weeks instead of every week. I did that for about a month, and I do notice that my ends are a little drier, so now I'm back to DCing every week whether I'm shampooing or co-washing.

Today I actually just DC'd and rinsed without shampooing or co-washing. Or does that count as a co-wash too since it's still a conditioner? IDK, but the moral of the story is I need to DC no less than once a week.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Just a quick update: I had started co-washing every other week to stretch out the time between shampooing. I usually DC with every wash, but I wasn't doing that with the co-washes, so I was DCing every 2 weeks instead of every week. I did that for about a month, and I do notice that my ends are a little drier, so now I'm back to DCing every week whether I'm shampooing or co-washing.
> 
> Today I actually just DC'd and rinsed without shampooing or co-washing. Or does that count as a co-wash too since it's still a conditioner? IDK, but the moral of the story is I need to DC no less than once a week.


 
Thanks for giving us an update. It's been pretty quiet in here lately. 

Ok strange question, but going to ask. Can you just DC your ends? Just asking - it came to mind.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure you can. Kinda like baggying. You could put a DC on the ends and baggy instead of using just a moisturizer or leave in. That's not a bad idea actually. I really would like to just leave my DC in sometimes instead of rinsing it out, but I'm scared because I use coconut milk and I don't know if it would sour and make my hair stink That would be terrible!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I'm sure you can. Kinda like baggying. You could put a DC on the ends and baggy instead of using just a moisturizer or leave in. That's not a bad idea actually. I really would like to just leave my DC in sometimes instead of rinsing it out, but I'm scared because I use coconut milk and I don't know if it would sour and make my hair stink That would be terrible!


 
I guess you could try it overnight. I don't think coconut milk is like regular milk. So I don't think it would spoil the same way as dairy. But you could always try leaving some coconut milk out for a few days and see what happens.

As long as your hair is you could probably DC your ends and leave it on, have your hair in some braids and just rinse the ends.


----------



## Cocoeuro (Jun 7, 2011)

*Tell us About You
*Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning:  Natural
Current Length: Licking APL - a few lead hairs are there
Current Regimen: Shampoo 1x - co-wash 1-2 a week (in the Summer) DC weekly, roller set (Fall/Winter) braid/twist out (Summer) 
Current Staples/Techniques: none I have ADD when it comes to my hair
What in your regimen are trying to nail: Trimming/shapping using Chicoro's Goal Point Method
History (optional) – I've had my hair at Mid-back length before, never paid attention to the health of my hair!!  I've went to scissor happy stylists that would always chop my hair off!!!  I've been natural and a DIY for 2 years and would like to master Trimming my hair based on Goal Points!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

It's been very quiet in here. Anyone have any updates for us. We are half way through the year. How are your regimens coming along? Any new discoveries? How about a mid year progress report?

JaszG, NikkiQ, growinghealthyhair, Napp, Hikmah1986, ceecy29
Vashti, Imani, alive, prettyfanceANB, DayDreamist, Lita
chrisanddonniesmommy, Hairlosophy, maxJones, mamafree, Poohbear
cia_garces, bernag06, @[email protected], rwayda, Anonymous53
FoxxyLocs


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2011)

Cocoeuro said:


> *Tell us About You*
> Natural - Relaxed – Texturized/Texlaxed - Transitioning: Natural
> Current Length: Licking APL - a few lead hairs are there
> Current Regimen: Shampoo 1x - co-wash 1-2 a week (in the Summer) DC weekly, roller set (Fall/Winter) braid/twist out (Summer)
> ...


 
Cocoeuro,

I apologize for not welcoming you earlier. I'm not sure what happened but I dropped the ball. Welcome and looking forward to learning from you and sharing with you.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 15, 2011)

My regimen has been working for me.  My hair is constantly improving. The only trouble area I have is my nape :-( trying to keep that moisturized. But I think I may have found a product for it!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> It's been very quiet in here. Anyone have any updates for us. We are half way through the year. How are your regimens coming along? Any new discoveries? How about a mid year progress report?


 
I've been sticking to my same reggie and it seems to be working out well. I still cowash 4-5 days a week, shampoo 1x week, DC 1x week, protein treatment every 6 weeks, clarify 1x month, and PS all the time.

Lately I've been M&S daily and my hair is LOVING me for it. I've also thought about doing a light protein treatment every 2 weeks and the 6th week do the slightly stronger(but still mild) protein and see how that works out for me. I'll be sure to keep you posted!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, my reggie is pretty much the same, except that I do more co-washing 2x a week because it's warmer. I'm still chugging along with my protective/low manipulative styles (e.g. buns, ponytails). I'm still using the Oyin Handmade line (i.e., Hair Dew, Burnt Sugar Pomade, Whipped Pudding) since my hair loves this line.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 15, 2011)

Still sticking to the plan and keeping it simple.  Only thing I've done different is I'm trying to DC longer.  Its going well because I've retained a little over an inch in 2months!  If it ain't broke don't fix it...


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't have much to add. I took a detour from my regi. I have been skipping the shampoo and conditioner while trying out clay. It's a 3 week process so won't get back to my regimen until the end of July. But I am happy with the regimen I have worked out so far and will be going back to that.

I think I found a new natural hair stylist. So after consulting with her I may add a new moisturizer and styling product to my regimen. But I don't really have staples for those so it will be right on time.

I have been using flat twists to keep my hands out of my hair. That's working well. And starting July I will be alternating with kinky twists 4 weeks, twisted style 2 week and sticking with my staple products.

I think APL and healthy hair are within my reach.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> Only thing I've done different is I'm trying to DC longer. Its going well because I've retained a little over an inch in 2months! If it ain't broke don't fix it...


 
I agree if its working don't mess with it.

I want to try DCing overnight sometime in June. I hear such good things and want to see if it works for me.


----------



## Imani (Jun 15, 2011)

My regimen is about the same. I have been having some shedding, breakage, and splits. I ordered this Aubrey's Blue Algae Protein treatment. I plan to add more protein to my regimen but keep everything else the same. I haven't seen too many more splits after several search and destroys but I'm still nervous about them. 

I still want to master a fly flat iron job by thanksgiving. I will practice on a section of my hair again next week. 

I plan on going back to my old vitamin regimen, maybe that will help w/shedding. Natures Plus multi, biotin and folic acid. 

I go the salon again for a flat iron and trim in September, at that point I will reassess my regimen. If I stay on track I should be really close to APL by then.


----------



## thebelleofelle (Jun 16, 2011)

still trying to nail down my reggie...I'm thinking about going back to what I thought worked while growing up (Motions) *Shrug* idk yet. 

Saw some good come out of Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer and Hawaiiwan 14-1 definitely might keep those in the game...

But, I've had some shedding, it may be time for a protein treatment but is the Aphogee 2 step a strong one or should I go for the Spray?? I still see some hairs after using the 2 step. Definitely need some insight on this 

Well, that's just an update.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 16, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I agree if its working don't mess with it.
> 
> I want to try DCing overnight sometime in June. I hear such good things and want to see if it works for me.



faithVA Overnight DCs are wonderful!   I tried that once with Creme of Nature Argan DC and before that w/ ORS RC.  I always put an oil(olive or grapeseed) on top of the conditioner instead of mixing it in and the out come is better, imo.  Its very much worth a try the only thing I will probably do is a midweek light protein just to keep a balance.  My hair felt like silk but it had strength too, barely any breakage (so far).


----------



## Lita (Jun 16, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> It's been very quiet in here. Anyone have any updates for us. We are half way through the year. How are your regimens coming along? Any new discoveries? How about a mid year progress report?
> 
> ...



faithVA Things are going well thanks...My hair is doing fine..For the summer I will be using JBB Hibiscus Dc & Design Essentials Moisturizing Dc & Stimulating Dc,Enso Blue Malva Wildflower & Honey anti-breakage lotion,Sweet Honey Hibiscus leave-in,Aloe & Marshmallow Moisturizing Milk,BF Castor leave-in,Njoi Creations Coconut Cream & KBB Milk as a rinse...

*My hair & scalp really likes the anti breakage lotion underneath my leave-in..This is my summer combo.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2011)

Seems like Aphogee has a lot of products. I'm not a protein expert but the Aphogee 2 step is a hard protein. If you aren't sure you can try the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. There are people that use the 2 minute weekly with no problems. If you do the Aphogee 2 step you really have to do a good DC after. There is another hard protein people like more than the Aphogee 2 step but I can't remember the name right off hand. But there has been a thread on it this week.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 16, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> It's been very quiet in here. Anyone have any updates for us. We are half way through the year. How are your regimens coming along? Any new discoveries? How about a mid year progress report?
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=174670



My regimen is going well. I'm having good results with stretching my shampoos and co-washing in between. I really liked the results from my overnight DC so I think I'll do that more often.

Right now I'm trying to learn how to rollerset my hair. The first time didn't go well, but I'm trying it again today. Hopefully I'll have better luck this time. If it turns out ok, I'll post some pics.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2011)

Great to hear such positive updates. Even though most of us are still working on a few things, it sounds like things are moving in the right direction. 

Thanks for the updates ladies. Keep up the good work and happy hair growing.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 16, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> It's been very quiet in here. Anyone have any updates for us. We are half way through the year. How are your regimens coming along? Any new discoveries? How about a mid year progress report?



No real updates. Still sticking to my same routine of wearing two-strand twists. I did wear a twistout a few times. However, I did discover something different. I would usually blowdry my hair after washing and conditioning. Now, I can get away with not blowdrying.  After washing and conditioning my hair, I put my hair into 6-8 flat twists, wrap a Turbie Twist towel around my head for an hour to dry my hair, then unravel the flat twists and style my hair into smaller twists.  That way, my twists won't be so shrunken up.


----------



## Amante (Jun 16, 2011)

JOINING!

Natural 
Current Length: Almost APL
Current Regimen: 
Prepoo
Poo
Oil Rinse (Added)
Condition
Apply moisturizer, seal, twist and air dry
Style: bun, pinned jumbo twists or french rolls.
Periodically moisturize with h2o

Current Staples: 
Prepoo: Coconut Oil
Shampoo: Devacare No Poo Shampoo 
Conditioners: Jane Carter Solution Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner
Deep Conditioners (Searching)
Moisturizers: Water, AO B5, Organic Nilotica Shea Butter
Oils: Coconut Oil, Rose Hip Oil
Styling Products
KCCC, AO B5, TIGI Wax Stick

In Question
Transition to 100% Organic Regimen?

History (optional) – I've tried it all, hoping to become a minimalist and organic product user.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2011)

Amante said:


> JOINING!
> 
> 
> In Question
> ...


 
:Welcome2: 

Welcome Amante... You look like you are well on your way to a minimal regimen. And there are a lot of natural and organic products out there. I am sure you will find what you are looking for fairly easy.

Look forward to learning from you and following your progress.


----------



## greenbees (Jun 16, 2011)

faithVA, I've been trying to stick to wetting my ends and castor oil. I recently got a trim, so that helped out with my ends. I'm sticking to protective styles (wigs mostly, but I've been wearing my hair in a bun this whole week).


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2011)

bernag06 said:


> @faithVA, I've been trying to stick to wetting my ends and castor oil. I recently got a trim, so that helped out with my ends. I'm sticking to protective styles (wigs mostly, but I've been wearing my hair in a bun this whole week).


 
Thanks for the udpate. Yes protect those ends. BSL is in your grasp.


----------



## 30something (Jun 17, 2011)

I been pretty much keeping up with my old regimen besides the fact I had to clarify. I think I will have to add co washing in my regimen for the recovery week(s) that I'm not using heat.. but then ill need to add in a new co wash conditioner because I can't use up my DC as a co washer. I have to order my DC  online and it is only 10 oz as it is.


----------



## alive (Jun 19, 2011)

my regimen for the next few weeks will be a little different because i had to chop off about 2 inches after a little split end incident from getting braids. the cut was a bit of a bummer, but i think i have most of the damaged ends off. I plan to do another trim in a week or so to be sure and then it's back  to my normal go with the flow "reggie"


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2011)

alive said:


> i had to chop off about 2 inches after a little split end incident from getting braids.


 
alive, How long did you have the braids in for? Do you know why the braids gave you issues with your ends?

I am installing Kinky twists at the end of the month and I will keep them in for 4 weeks. I will be monitoring the ends to see if this is a good protective style for me or not. Last year I had an issue with them but I didn't have any type of regimen in place to maintain my hair while in twists. This year I have a better plan. 

Just wondering if you had any suggestions or lessons learned.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2011)

Still working on my regimen and getting closer. I have been off my regimen a bit because I have been doing some things to doctor my hair and get it into better shape. I was still able to learn more about my hair and to understand product compatibility a lot better.

Previously I was on the fence about leave-ins, moisturizers and sealing. I have determined that using a modified Kimmay Tube leave-in seems to work well for me. I have decided on the base product as of yet. Most anything seems to work for my hair at the moment. I also determined I needed less oils. So I am using 1 tsp of sunflower oil and 1 tsp of a heavier oil (castor oil or avocado). Andy more than that makes my hair greasy.

After the leave-in, applying a heavy cream works well. So since I have Shea Moisture Smoothie I am working with that. Later I may look for a creamy product that also has so hold. Would be nice to use this product for moisture and hold for a nice braid out or twist out. We will see.

If I plan on wearing an out style I follow the creme with a gel. I still have a few gels in my arsenal that I will use up: Murrays Loc and Lock and Eco Styler Olive oil. These both have PVPs which are used to hold but also block moisture. I will be moving away from products with PVP. I also have Joie Naturals gel and Garnier Fructis free gel which have natural ingredients. I will use these two when my hair is longer and I am wearing 2 strand twists more.

Sealing; I only do my ends with a light oil for right now. Sealing my hair appears to do nothing but make my hair greasy. And still working with the daily moisturizing. 

I will be moving to a kinky twists install at the end of the week. This will require a modified regimen but with all the work I have been doing with this regimen I feel I know what to do to modify it to keep my hair in good shape for 4 weeks.

My regimen development is still in progress but I feel with what I have in place right now I can reach APL with healthier hair.  Now I am narrowing down products. I definitely think in the next 6 months I will have regimens to cover the every day hair and the special styles (rollersets, braids, etc).

Hope everyone is making good progress.


----------



## Vashti (Jun 30, 2011)

I am soooo sorry! I've been so busy lately that I haven't been able to post on the threads but I have my regimen down at this point. The only change is that I don't have to moisturize every day in the summer weather. Just every other day. My hair seemed to stall with growth for about a month or two but now it's growing like weeds. I've mostly been putting it up in pinned up styles and every now and then I might wear an afro puff. Giving myself a rest with the twists for now.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jun 30, 2011)

I haven't touched a regimen!!

I got my hair braided and before then didn't focus enough on how the products felt, etc.  As soon as I take these braids out in another month then I'll be back.  Until then good luck everyone.  "Continue to learn your hair with your hands!!" ~ Chicoro

HHG


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2011)

Vashti said:


> I am soooo sorry! I've been so busy lately that I haven't been able to post on the threads but I have my regimen down at this point. The only change is that I don't have to moisturize every day in the summer weather. Just every other day. My hair seemed to stall with growth for about a month or two but now it's growing like weeds. I've mostly been putting it up in pinned up styles and every now and then I might wear an afro puff. Giving myself a rest with the twists for now.


 
Vashti,

Thanks for the update Vashti. Glad you have nailed your regimen. I will add you to the graduate list. 

Will you share your final regimen with us. It may be of help to those still working on theirs. tia


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I tried this today and OMG! It's a new staple. It made detangling my fro SO much easier and left my hair feeling so soft!!
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Neutrogena-Triple-Moisture-Hydration-Leave/dp/accessories/B00027CDXS[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> I haven't touched a regimen!!
> 
> I got my hair braided and before then didn't focus enough on how the products felt, etc. As soon as I take these braids out in another month then I'll be back. Until then good luck everyone. "Continue to learn your hair with your hands!!" ~ Chicoro
> 
> HHG


 
@[email protected], Well make sure you still follow a regimen while in braids. We want that hair to come out lovely after all of that hiding.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2011)

Ladies, its the end of June and would love to hear how your work on your regimens are going. Please share any progress, any lessons learned, new staples, etc.  I know some of you have been saying you are really close.

JaszG, NikkiQ, growinghealthyhair, Napp, Hikmah1986, ceecy29
Imani, alive, prettyfanceANB, Lita, chrisanddonniesmommy
Hairlosophy, maxJones, mamafree, Poohbear, cia_garces
bernag06, rwayda, Anonymous53, Cocoeuro, Amante

Congratulations to our June graduate Vashti


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> NikkiQ said:
> 
> 
> > I tried this today and OMG! It's a new staple. It made detangling my fro SO much easier and left my hair feeling so soft!!
> ...


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 30, 2011)

faithVA - Last week, I straightened my hair with heat.

Before straightening my hair, I wore my hair in twists for 3 months. I wore a twistout a few times. Before straightening my hair last Friday, I discovered single strand knots and splits on some of my ends.  My last trim was at the end of March. My hair did grow/retain length since that trim.

I've now come to the conclusion that wearing my hair in it's natural state is what's causing these knots and splits. Not using the blowdryer and flat iron.  I now feel like keeping my ends straight will prevent my ends from knotting and splitting.  I just keep thinking back to when I had relaxed hair. I never ever had knots and splits with relaxed hair. So I know these knots and splits form because of letting my ends tightly coil around each other.

So I'm thinking about re-doing my regime to a heat straightening regimen.  I'm going to try to heat train my hair, but for some reason, my hair will not heat train (change texture) like I've seen in other ladies like brittanynic.


And no, I never want to go back to relaxers. I don't think they damage hair necessarily... I just did not like the burn or smell from them.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jun 30, 2011)

Well I'm having wonderful progress!! I'm sticking to my vitamins and it's paying off!!!  My regimen is still very simple.  I shampoo every 2 weeks (or as needed) and co-wash atleast 1x per week (ONLY my leave-out since I have extensions).

Some results via the nioxin!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @faithVA - Last week, I straightened my hair with heat.
> 
> Before straightening my hair, I wore my hair in twists for 3 months. I wore a twistout a few times. Before straightening my hair last Friday, I discovered single strand knots and splits on some of my ends. My last trim was at the end of March. My hair did grow/retain length since that trim.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the update Poohbear,

I didn't have SSKs or many splits when I was relaxed either. But I also didn't have SSKs when I was natural as a child, nor did my mother who has been natural more than she has been relaxed. So we are trying to figure out what is different about being natural know vs being natural then. I had never heard of a SSK until last year. Putting on my Columbo gear and figuring out this mystery


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Well I'm having wonderful progress!! I'm sticking to my vitamins and it's paying off!!! My regimen is still very simple. I shampoo every 2 weeks (or as needed) and co-wash atleast 1x per week (ONLY my leave-out since I have extensions).
> 
> Some results via the nioxin!
> 
> http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/35881658


 
I am loving your results. I am so happy for you. It is filling in so nicely. Please keep us posted on that progress. I know a lot of women on the board would be encouraged by it.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for the update Poohbear,
> 
> I didn't have SSKs or many splits when I was relaxed either. But I also didn't have SSKs when I was natural as a child, nor did my mother who has been natural more than she has been relaxed. So we are trying to figure out what is different about being natural know vs being natural then. I had never heard of a SSK until last year. Putting on my Columbo gear and figuring out this mystery



You're welcome.

I asked my mother about my natural hair when I was younger. She told me she would never ever let my natural hair or sister's natural hair shrink up or leave it out. It was either in those pigtail plaits or pressed straight. Now I'm too old to be walking around with a pigtail plait on each side of my head.


----------



## 30something (Jun 30, 2011)

I want to join you guys "officially"

Tell us About You
Natural 
Current Length: (4-5? inches) Ear length
Current Regimen: Press 3 times a month

Current Staples/Techniques: CON Detangling shampoo and my handy Croc flat iron.

What in your regimen are trying to nail: constant regimen, faster wash day processes, find a good moisturizer and oil.

History (optional) – I relaxed from child hood, got suspicious and paranoid of hair salons so I just went natural.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome 20Something,

Will you share your wash day process with us so we may know where you are starting?

I would love a faster wash day process as well. I'm getting closer


----------



## 30something (Jun 30, 2011)

I recently been able to flat iron my hair in under 1:30 hr (excluding blow drying). Don't ask why it takes so long to only do really short hair, I just dont know. Usually pressing takes much longer than 1:30hrs and I had to finish it in the next day because I would get bored and lazy. I guess I'm slow with my hands.. I really would like to get it down to 1HR if that is possible. That is what usually makes my wash day process take so long... Shampoo..DC..detangling..blow dry...flat iron.. phew. Only time I can catch a break if I air dry into a puff-like-fro thing... and that is just knots, tangles and dryness...I love the look tho. I tired a lot of other styles on my hair but it is just as time consuming and a big FAIL!erplexed I will be trying to air dry in flexi rods next... always liked that short hair flexi rod style way back when.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @chrisanddonniesmommy



My regimen is still the same; however, my hairstyling has changed. I've purchased a wig to wear to switch it up (which my husband loves) and, as I type this message, my hair has been cornrowed. It's definitely bsl!! I went to a former stylist (I haven't gone to a salon in more than 13 months). Anyway, she shampooed, blew out, and cornrowed it for $20 (plus my $10 tip). I think I'll do this once a week until it cools down and I can sport more wigs and buns again.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Anyway, she shampooed, blew out, and cornrowed it for $20 (plus my $10 tip). I think I'll do this once a week until it cools down and I can sport more wigs and buns again.


 
Dang girl thats a steal. If I find a deal like that I'm going to snatch it up.


----------



## Vashti (Jul 2, 2011)

Current regimen

Friday night - pre poo with Vatika Hot Oil Treatment wrap with shower cap and silk scarf, go to bed.
Saturday morning - rinse out hot oil treatment, apply HE NOYF and oil the ends (SM elixir/castor/olive oil mix), style hair
Sunday - shampoo hair and DC with QH cholesterol conditioner. Oil scalp and ends, Detangle and twist or pin up hair.
Monday - moisturize with homemade spray, seal with oil mixture
Wednesday - same as Monday, re style hair
Start over again Friday night

If I wear a pinned up style I wrap my hair with a silk scarf to keep the style in place.


----------



## Amante (Jul 3, 2011)

Prepoo/ Oil Rinse: Coconut Oil
Shampoo: Devacare No Poo Shampoo 
[O.R.]
Conditioners: Jane Carter Solution Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner/ Knot 2day
*Deep Conditioners (Still Searching)
*
Moisturizers: Water + AVJ, AO B5, Organic Nilotica Shea Butter, 
Oils/ Sealants: Coconut Oil, Rose Hip Oil, Castor Oil

Style: bun, pinned jumbo twists, french rolls, headwraps.
Periodically moisturize with h2o + avj

Still searching for a DC and still looking for more natural shampoo/ conditioner alternatives that yield the same quality results. I am thinking of letting KCCC go for a season. I want to lay low on styling products except for AO B5. . .

Also, i'm not a fan of protective styling, but that needs to become a main stay in my regimen if i am going to retain any length. . . 

I want to simply this thing even more if I can!


----------



## Natural Hair Stylist (Jul 4, 2011)

My Reggie is in my siggy


----------



## alive (Jul 6, 2011)

faithVA, that's a really good question. I think i went wrong with my choice of extensions. Normally, i do kinky twists with marley hair but this time, i bought synthetic jumbo extensions. I wanted something a little straighter than kinky hair but tetured enough that it won’t look weird with my natural hair. It turned out beautiful but when I took it out after just 3 weeks, my ends were atrocious. I think the synthetic fibers may have cut into my hair when I was twisting or something because I’ve never had such a bad experience with twists and I was moisturizing consistently.

Before putting the hair in, I read somewhere to stay away from synthetic hair but the person didn’t explain why. I guess now I know  

Let us know how the kinky twists turn out. I don’t think you should have any problems with it 



faithVA said:


> alive, How long did you have the braids in for? Do you know why the braids gave you issues with your ends?
> 
> I am installing Kinky twists at the end of the month and I will keep them in for 4 weeks. I will be monitoring the ends to see if this is a good protective style for me or not. Last year I had an issue with them but I didn't have any type of regimen in place to maintain my hair while in twists. This year I have a better plan.
> 
> Just wondering if you had any suggestions or lessons learned.


----------



## CurlyLawGal (Jul 6, 2011)

I am nowhere NEAR nailing down my reggie, but I have found a 3 staples while also eliminating a product that caused more harm than good. That's a start right!???

*About Me*
Natural

Current Length: 
Shoulder Length

Current Regimen: 
- Poo and Condition 1x/week with Donna Marie Moisturizing Shampoo and Donna Marie Miracle Detangler and Conditioner
- co-wash as needed with Donna Marie Miracle Detangler and Conditioner and HE Hello Hydration; 
- DC on poo days with Bee Mine Bee-U-tiful
- protein as needed with ApHogee 2 min reconstruct
- Apply Darcy's Botanicals Vanilla Leave-in Daily; seal with sweet almond oil and castor oil mix
- No direct heat (for now, anways)

Current Staples/Techniques:
- I LOVE Darcy's Vanilla Leave-in sealed with sweet almond and castor oil.  
- I recently learned that Elasta QP mango butter was causing breakage , so I gave it to a friend.
- Curlformers were a total WIN for me! I will do this at least once a month. 

What in your regimen are trying to nail:
Right now, I am happy with the Donna Marie Shampoo and Conditioner, but I am not ready to call them staples. I am not 100% satisfied with the Bee Mine DC, so I am on the lookout for an amazing DC. Also, I need more bun ideas for protective styling. I wear the same bun almost every day, and by the time I pack up and go home, my hair looks a mess. I really don't want to use pony tail holders, but even when I do, my buns are DONE by COB. I think braidouts and twistouts look awful on me (I love them on everyone else), so that leaves me to my tired bun and curlformers. I need some variety.


----------



## Imani (Jul 10, 2011)

My last two attempts at flat ironing on my leave out hair were massive fails. Still not sure what it is I am doing wrong. Hair came out super dry limp and crispy and wouldn't hold a curl. 

First time I assumed it was bc I used too harsh of a shampoo. So second time used milder shampoo, was better than first time but still a fail. Also just got a new flat iron the fhi runway, I dont know if I got a defective product or something but so far not feeling it, need my Hana elite back (I dropped and broke it). 

I really need to figure this out, don't trust anyone up here w my hair. And can't be going back to atl everytime I want my hair straightened, lol.


----------



## cia_garces (Jul 10, 2011)

So... There's falling off the wagon. Then there's falling off the wagon and rolling in the street. I've fallen off the wagon, rolled into the street, and then rolled off into a side ditch.  Ugh!!! I'm so frustrated with myself. I'm just super fed up with my lack of consistency. I'm glad I'm in this support thread 'cause I'm really needing some support right now. Other areas of my life have improved, and I'm happy about that, but it seems like when I start getting serious about other things I care about I slack SUPER hard on my hair. *sigh* I guess it's all about balance. 

Whatever I decide to do with my hair I know it has to be SUPER simple. Oh well.... Back to the drawing board.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2011)

CurlyLawGal said:


> I am nowhere NEAR nailing down my reggie, but I have found a 3 staples while also eliminating a product that caused more harm than good. That's a start right!???


 
curlylawyGal, Thats definitely a start. 



> - I recently learned that Elasta QP mango butter was causing breakage


 
I have heard so many good things about this. But when I read the ingredients it had dimethicone. And I found for me that ingredient doesn't work. Glad that you figured out what wasn't working.



> - Curlformers were a total WIN for me! I will do this at least once a month.


 
I have these and I can't wait until my hair is a little longer to really put them to use. I am thinking sometime in the fall my back should hang a bit more and be ready.



> I really don't want to use pony tail holders


Have you tried banana clips or knee hi's. I have seen quite a few buns done with banana clips (the round ones).


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> So... There's falling off the wagon. Then there's falling off the wagon and rolling in the street. I've fallen off the wagon, rolled into the street, and then rolled off into a side ditch.  Ugh!!! I'm so frustrated with myself. I'm just super fed up with my lack of consistency. I'm glad I'm in this support thread 'cause I'm really needing some support right now. Other areas of my life have improved, and I'm happy about that, but it seems like when I start getting serious about other things I care about I slack SUPER hard on my hair. *sigh* I guess it's all about balance.
> 
> Whatever I decide to do with my hair I know it has to be SUPER simple. Oh well.... Back to the drawing board.


 
@cia-garces, we are here to support you. How are you doing this week? Are you getting back on your regimen?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your updates. I apologize for my delayed response. I went on vacation and actually spent some time away from the hair board.  And now I am not as addicted as I was. 

Welcome 20Something. I apologize if I didn't welcome you earlier. Sometimes life seems to get away from me.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2011)

I have my hair in kinky twists this week. But they will be coming out this weekend. Last year I loved the kinky twists. This year, I think I just want to have my own hair on my head and nothing else. 

So I will get back to my regimen tomorrow: scalp massage, HOT, shampoo, DC, leave-in, moisturize and then do some type of updo style on Sunday.

I don't know if I miss my hair as much as I miss taking care of my scalp.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 15, 2011)

CurlyLawGal - I use banana clips almost 98% of the time now. Last year I mainly used cut up knee highs. I occasionally use them now but rarely because the banana clip does the trick. My bun hides the banana clip.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I need to change my reggie. My hair is at a stand still and it's quite frustrating. I'll never make it to APL by the end of the year/beginning of next year at this pace...even with taking Nioxin and Biotin. *sigh*


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I think I need to change my reggie. My hair is at a stand still and it's quite frustrating. I'll never make it to APL by the end of the year/beginning of next year at this pace...even with taking Nioxin and Biotin. *sigh*


 
NikkiQ,

How do you know your hair is at a standstill. You make SL last month. Isn't it a little soon to predict that you are at a stand still?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @NikkiQ,
> 
> How do you know your hair is at a standstill. You make SL last month. Isn't it a little soon to predict that you are at a stand still?


 
I'm weird. I can kinda tell when my hair hasn't budged a millimeter (especially now that I can cheat by measuring my roots ). I'm just being impatient I guess, but I still want to change things up a bit. Smushing the hair down to go under wigs just isn't cuttin it anymore.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all
I need a complete reggie overhaul.
I have realised that nearly every single product i use has a high protien content and i am having trouble knowing which products are moisturising only.

Right now my hair is very hard and dry.

Recommendations for moisturising leave-in's and moisturisers would be great.

I'm in the Uk so they will have to be regular bss products.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Hi all
> I need a complete reggie overhaul.
> I have realised that nearly every single product i use has a high protien content and i am having trouble knowing which products are moisturising only.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Bublin, Sorry missed your post. It slipped through without my seeing it. I don't use a modified version of Kimmay Tube's leave-in (TW conditioner, AVG and sunflower oil). 

Does your hair feel moisturized when you shampoo or cowash and only dry after you its dry? Are you relaxed? Does your hair even need protein?

What products are you using now starting with your shampoo?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm weird. I can kinda tell when my hair hasn't budged a millimeter (especially now that I can cheat by measuring my roots ). I'm just being impatient I guess, but I still want to change things up a bit. Smushing the hair down to go under wigs just isn't cuttin it anymore.


 
NikkiQ - My mom says my hair is growing every week. I never see it doing anything. But my mom always tells me I look thinner every time I gain 5 lbs. 

I figure I will watch my gray grow in for the summer to watch my growth. I put in henna 3 weeks ok and I can see the henna growing in. Definitely not 1/2" though.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2011)

With extensions its hard to consistently work on my regimen but making a little progress.

Prepooing and Hots work for me. I just do them when I have time or my scalp wants some extra love.
My Elasta QP shampoo(s) are definitely on point.
My TW conditioner works well.
I am including oil rinses. Just haven't decided whether they work best for me before the DC or after.
Right now I apply DC, apply oil to my ends, detangle, twist my hair in 8 twists, sit under a heat cap for 30 minutes. Rinse in twists under warm water. Fill sink 1/2 way and put in 2 caps of oil. Dip my hair. Put on t-shirt and let dry.

Still haven't firmed up my styling regimen (s). I think this will have to wait more until I am APL.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 17, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hi @Bublin, Sorry missed your post. It slipped through without my seeing it. I don't use a modified version of Kimmay Tube's leave-in (TW conditioner, AVG and sunflower oil).
> 
> Does your hair feel moisturized when you shampoo or cowash and only dry after you its dry? Are you relaxed? Does your hair even need protein?
> 
> What products are you using now starting with your shampoo?


 
faithVA
Thanks for responding.

I am natural.

My hair feels just great after i shampoo and condition (Tigi Beadhead sulphate and paraben free moisturising shampoo for curly hair and Queen Helene often mixed with whatever oils i get my hands on)

The problem comes with what i put on my hair after this to air dry in braids - my hair is/was getting drier and drier, feels brittle and stringy even though all the products i use were mosturising - well it turns out they are not and they ALL contain high levels of protien.
What i have recently stopped doing is....applying giovanni direct leave-in on damp hair immediately followed by moistursing with Cantu Shea butter and sealing with coconut oil to braid. I then air dry overnight. I have not used heat for about 2 months.

I now need to find leave-in's and moisturisers that are truly moisturising but this i'm finding very difficult. I've not received much advice on products really.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2011)

Bublin said:


> @faithVA
> Thanks for responding.
> 
> I am natural.
> ...


 
Well its too soon too say that it is protein overload. It could be that you need a PH adjustment to your products or your hair may not like coconut oil.

Before switching moisturizers because you could go round and round a bit with that have you tried the following:

Have you tried Kimmay Tube's leave-in by taking your Giovanni Leave-in and adding Aloe Vera Gel and some oil? 

Sealing with a different type oil? If you apply coconut oil directly to your hair does it dry hard or soft? If hard your hair doesn't like coconut oil.

I don't know which products you have in UK but some choices are
1. Shea Moisture Smoothie
2. Some people like Infusium (but it does have cones)
3. Enso Naturals
4. Bee Mine


I'm sure some other responses will come in for moisturizers.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for your response.
Yes i have tried adding aloe vera and oils to my Giovanni and that didn't improve my hair.

I think Bee Mine is available here.

Just to give an update and stop hijaking this thread, my Mother got a hold of me and told me to use grease - yes grease - in my hair....and it worked a treat.
I applied my Giovanni Leave-in, applied Dax pomade to sections to seal and braided damp.  I applied castor oil to my scalp.  My hair has never ever felt this soft and smooth.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Yes i have tried adding aloe vera and oils to my Giovanni and that didn't improve my hair.
> 
> I think Bee Mine is available here.
> ...


 
Glad it worked for you. It sounds like you needed something heavier to seal with.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi ladies!!  I'm in braids (extensions) right now and have a different regimen for that.  It is very simple.  I wash (diluted dandruff shampoo)my scalp weekly and use aussie 3min conditioner as a leave in then seal with olive oil.  I mist my scalp with water daily and apply a very small amt of garnier leave in every other day.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jul 19, 2011)

So I finally found some staple products!

Conditioner for Co-Wash - Aussie Moist
Leave-In Mix - Aloe Vera Juice, Castor Oil, Almond Oil, Jojoba Oil
Curl Enhancing Smoothie - Shea Moisture
Moisture additive - Curly Perm Activator Spray


I'm still searching for a perfect shampoo, but I have a few left to try out.  I used the Henna n' Placenta Deep conditioner once, before reading any of the threads, and I loved the outcome.  I might have to ignore the warnings and continue to use this product as my DC.

I think my actual regimen may be based solely on what I do to my hair, the amount of product build-up,etc.  I loved how my Leave-In mix left my hair feeling after a co-wash.

I'm in the HYH Challenge,  but had to use a pass due to family circumstances this past week, so wash n' go's became a staple.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> So I finally found some staple products!
> 
> Conditioner for Co-Wash - Aussie Moist
> Leave-In Mix - Aloe Vera Juice, Castor Oil, Almond Oil, Jojoba Oil
> ...


 
Congratulations @[email protected] on finding some staples. You actually found quite a few. And there are some good shampoos out there so I think you will be successful soon at finding that as well.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm still playing around with oil rinses. Its definitely a keeper but want to experiment to find out what is the best way to incorporate this. Instead of putting the oil in my hair, I place water in the sink and add the oil to the water. I like this method. Its easier, I feel like I get the water and oil more evenly in my hair and it allows me to massage my scalp under the water and add some much needed moisture.

I think I prefer doing this as my last step instead of between steps. Although I may put it before my DC for certain styles where I dont' want as much weight added to my hair.

I also want to experiment with the types of oils I use. Castor seems to work very well but not sure about EVOO, jojoba or coconut oil. Sunflower oil is my staple oil and I'm not sure if that is good for oil rinses since it is so light. 

So another plus for my regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2011)

I purchased AOHSR last week and tried it out last night. I didn't have impressive results but I am going to try it again on dry hair and then on freshly shampooed hair. 

I think I see a pattern though. I tried Kenra MC which many people loved. It was nice and thick like AOHSR. It felt good going on. However, neither of these make my hair feel good once I rinse. I use TW herbal conditioner which is runny and thin. When I rinse it off, my hair feels wonderful. I am thinking my hair likes a thinner DC vs a heavy one. 

I wonder how this translates to other products I use?


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm natural and my regimen is forever changing. I've recently switched from leaving conditioner in my hair to using honey with co-washes and follow with lightly or moderately spraying very damp hair with setting lotion/castor oil/evoo/water mixture, then seal with light grease (thnx bublin). Also notice hair stays softer when I let it airdry. Working great so far. Leave-in conditioner and conditioner was too heavy/drying to leave in, even just a little bit.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been posting this all over the board, lol, but I didn't want to leave you ladies out. One of my main issues when I joined this challenge was detangling. I discovered seamless combs, which helped a lot, but I just started pre-pooing with aloe vera juice + coconut oil and it is amazing!!

I saturate my hair with a mix of 1/2 water + 1/2 aloe vera juice, then apply coconut oil on top and let it sit for an hour. Then I detangle and it only takes 30 minutes! Prior to this my best time was 2 hours, so 30 minutes is unheard of. Almost no snagging or breakage and my whole head is fully detangled. Try it out if you are having problems with tangled hair. I hope it works for someone else too.


----------



## CurlyLawGal (Aug 4, 2011)

I am soooo excited to say that I FINALLY found protective styles that work!!!  First, I mastered an everyday bun that works for my shoulder length hair!  This has been a real struggle, yall.  I mean, I would leave work and look an absolute HAM!  It took me two months, but I've got my bun!! Second, I found that two strand flat twistouts work so well for my hair.  I used to HATE braidouts/twistouts because they NEVER worked on me.  I tried one last time and it was a success!

I also found my detangling method: FINGERS!  Yep, I'm officially a finger detangler. 

So, thus far I have:

Leave-in: Darcy's Botanicals
PS:  Bun with black scrunchie or two strand flat twistout
Detangling Method: Fingers and Aussie Moist for slip (if necessary)


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I've been posting this all over the board, lol, but I didn't want to leave you ladies out. One of my main issues when I joined this challenge was detangling. I discovered seamless combs, which helped a lot, but I just started pre-pooing with aloe vera juice + coconut oil and it is amazing!!
> 
> I saturate my hair with a mix of 1/2 water + 1/2 aloe vera juice, then apply coconut oil on top and let it sit for an hour. Then I detangle and it only takes 30 minutes! Prior to this my best time was 2 hours, so 30 minutes is unheard of. Almost no snagging or breakage and my whole head is fully detangled. Try it out if you are having problems with tangled hair. I hope it works for someone else too.


 
Thanks FoxxyLocs. I also prepoo using Chicoro's method which is similar but doesn't use water. I agree prepooing does work well.

Someone just posted recently as well that they put the AVG in their shampoo and it reduced her detangling time. I am assuming AVG wasn't already a major component of her shampoo.

And for other's that are interested there is an entire thread or challenge on it which includes (HOTS, oil rinsing, sealing, etc).


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2011)

CurlyLawGal said:


> I am soooo excited to say that I FINALLY found protective styles that work!!! First, I mastered an everyday bun that works for my shoulder length hair! This has been a real struggle, yall. I mean, I would leave work and look an absolute HAM! It took me two months, but I've got my bun!! Second, I found that two strand flat twistouts work so well for my hair. I used to HATE braidouts/twistouts because they NEVER worked on me. I tried one last time and it was a success!
> 
> I also found my detangling method: FINGERS! Yep, I'm officially a finger detangler.
> 
> ...


 

I am happy for you CurlyLawGal, but where your pictures at young lady   We want to see this bun too. 

I was just talking about that Darcy's Botanicals leave in. Considering purchasing it, but haven't completely decided.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2011)

I have added sealing the ends of my twist with grease to my regimen. This really seems to be working but I will know definitely when I take out my mini twists.


----------



## CurlyLawGal (Aug 4, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I am happy for you @CurlyLawGal, but where your pictures at young lady  We want to see this bun too.
> 
> I was just talking about that Darcy's Botanicals leave in. Considering purchasing it, but haven't completely decided.


 
I know I know .... I'm so terrible at resizing my pictures from my iphone!  Pictures soon to come!

I just love Darcy's.   I really do.  Let me know if you give it a try!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2011)

I was close to nailing my regimen but now I'm in complete revamp mode. This week I am doing a detox with the Terressentials mud wash shampoo and loving the results. So I will be letting go of most products to take full benefit of the results of the detox. But as a result of that now I'm not sure where my regimen is going.

So my tentative regimen will be

I can still keep prepooing and hots since those are oils and Aloe Vera.
I'm replacing my shampoo with the mud wash.
I will probably not DC as often. And when I do I will be making my conditioner.
I think I will keep oil rinsing.
I will retry Chicoro's leave-in
Not sure what I will apply to my twist. I guess either flax seed gel or I will see about making a shea butter mix.

Switching to the mudwash and more homemade products definitely reduces the time it takes to do my hair and definitely cutting my cost down even though I am not really cost conscious. I am hoping this new regimen will really help the health and feel of my hair. We will see.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2011)

This thread has been very quiet. I guess I could mention people and get some updates. Might close it down early due to slow participation.

Hope everyone is progressing with their regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2011)

After completly revamping my products, I am definitely in a regimen shift. 

Use Terressentials mudwash every week to every two weeks.
Use Zuresh DC to cowash between washes and DC on wash day. 
Apply Zuresh Leave-In
Apply gel or butter and twist.

Weekly Moisture:
AVG/oil

1x a month
DC with Zuresh DC or AVG/oil under steamer
Henna


----------



## CurlyLawGal (Sep 8, 2011)

Well... it might be too early to tell, but I think I have nailed my reggie!! 

I switched out a few (ok, most) products that I THOUGHT were staples, but turned out to be causing more harm than good.  So, here goes:

*Pre-Poo 1x/week*:  Wheat germ oil and jojoba oil

*Wash 1x/week*:  Giovanni 50/50 Hydrating:Clarifying (Ok, this is the absolute best shampoo I have ever used.  It provides more moisture than my purely "moisturizing" shampoos AND it prevents tangles.  My hair loves this stuff).

*Deep Condition 1x/week*:  AO HSR w/ 1 tbls EVOO 

*Daily Leave-In/Moisturizer*:  Kinky Curly Knot Today (for some reason, I just did not want to like this product... but now I'm in love), Jane Carter Nourish and Shine, or both

*Co-Wash (as needed)*:  DevaCurl One Conditioner

*Protein (as needed)*:  Joico K-Pak

*Daily Styling*:  Buns, two-strand flat twist-outs, pin curls


*Detangling*:  fingers and/or wide tooth comb (always with fingers first)

My hair is thriving under this regimen.  I thought I had severe heat damage, but my curls have bounced all the way back with a little TLC.  I doubt anybody really follows what I say, but I used to be all on some Darcy's Botanicals as a leave-in.  While I still love that product, it is just too expensive and difficult to access.  If you take out my protein and cowash, I can get everything in my reggie from Whole Foods which is not only good for my hair, but my pockets and gas tank are thriving, as well! 

I will definitely check back in if I come across any changes.  But, I feel confident in saying that I nailed my regimen in 3 months and 8 days


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

CurlyLawGal said:


> Well... it might be too early to tell, but I think I have nailed my reggie!!
> 
> I switched out a few (ok, most) products that I THOUGHT were staples, but turned out to be causing more harm than good. So, here goes:
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations  CurlyLawGal on nailing your regimen. I hope it continues to work well for you. I will add you to the graduate list.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

Any more regimen graduates?  3 more months in 2011. How's our progress ladies?

JaszG
NikkiQ
growinghealthyhair
Napp
Hikmah1986
ceecy29
Imani
alive
prettyfanceANB
Lita
chrisanddonniesmommy
Hairlosophy
maxJones
mamafree
Poohbear
cia_garces
bernag06
@[email protected]
rwayda
Anonymous53
Cocoeuro
Amante
20Something


----------



## Bublin (Sep 8, 2011)

@faithVA - you can count me in

I feel on my HHJ i have nailed parts of my regime but not the whole of it. For example heavy sealing has been great but i haven't found my staple moisturiser and i'm not sure of which ingredients make my hair dry and which moisturise it. I just buy too much stuff and try it all at once and can't be sure what has done what.

Anyway after watching a random YT vid the lady on it was using Sof n Free products.
Now, years ago i tried all the 'Juicing' business and i thought glycerine just made my hair coated and dry but i decided to try this product line incorporating the little i do know of what works for my hair. Also, someone in this forum suggested that porous hair tends to like glycerine and hate Aloe but my experiences thus far had proved that it hates both.

So this evening i did this...............
Co-washed with Mane n Tail Conditioner
Mane n Tail Detangler
Sof n Free Moisturiser
Castor Oil to seal
Sof and Free Activator Gel
and then put my hair into about 15 twists and let airdry.

Now that it is almost dry i'm in shock at how soft and moisturised my hair is. Infact my hair is unrecognisable and no crunchiness that usually comes from a gel.

The proof is in the pudding and that will be tomorrow when i undo the twists....but i am confident.

eta - i quite sick of having a ton of products (2 large underbed storage boxes and bathroom overflowing) and having to choose/think about what products to use. I really hope my above regime works out for me.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

Bublin said:


> @faithVA - you can count me in
> 
> I feel on my HHJ i have nailed parts of my regime but not the whole of it. For example heavy sealing has been great but i haven't found my staple moisturiser and i'm not sure of which ingredients make my hair dry and which moisturise it. I just buy too much stuff and try it all at once and can't be sure what has done what.
> 
> ...


 
I hope it works out for you. And you are right, lots of products, mixing and matching can make it hard to narrow things down. I started with my shampoo and narrowed it down 1 product at a time. I used up or threw out 80% of what I had. It really shortens the process.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 8, 2011)

faithVA - nothing has really changed. I'm still heat straightening my natural hair.


----------



## Imani (Sep 8, 2011)

UPDATES: 

Straight hair-
My goal was to learn to straighten myself. I've given up on that for right now. Think I've heat damaged the hair in the front I was practicing on. I'm not tripping too hard tho bc at least it wasn't my whole head, the rest of my hair has been safely tucked away under my half wig. I think I had the heat too high and needed to focus more on products/techniques vs cranking up the heat. I may try again one day but for now since I rarely where my hair straight I'm not going to bother. 

Also, I think I've found a new salon since I've moved that specializes in straightening natural hair. I'm going to my old salon when I visit home in a couple of weeks and I have an appointment with the new salon for Thanksgiving. The stylist emphasizes that they are a low heat salon and don't use irons over 390 degrees. So hopefully this place works out and I can just go to them when I want straight hair. 

My usual reggie-
Nothing has changed w/my usual reggie, its basically the same and appears to be working fine. I decided to add some protein conditioners periodically as needed. I have two on hand right now: Aubrey GPB and Aubrey Blue Green Algae. 

Other developments-
Tired of wigs and working on learning to twist. Didn't expect to work on this until next yr bc I didn't think my hair would be long enough to be able to pull them back. But surprisingly it is. Undecided if this will be a staple style. I may go back and forth bt the twists and wigs. Don't know if I'm all the way feeling them style wise and also worry about my ends being out with the twists with winter coming up (not really long enough to bun and they look cutest in a ponytail to me).


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

My shampoo regimen its pretty good. I realize now that what I call a regimen are steps I vary as needed week to week. I may do a HOT, mud wash, and style with no conditioner this week. And scalp massage, mud wash, henna, condiitoner, steam and style the following week and cowash and style the following week. Because I am monitoring how my hair feels I am adapting my steps. However, I am keeping my products consistent which I think is important for me and using a combination of techniques that work for me.
So my shampoo regimen is nailed but I always give myself some room for tweaking 

I am still working on my styling regimen. I finally have a leave-in I like, Zuresh Leave It In Conditioner. I like Earthen Springs Naturals shea butter mix. And I wasn't sure if I needed a gel but I do. After all the conditioning, steaming and butters my hair is very soft. And my soft hair is frizzy. So the gel definitely improves the presentation, gives it more hold and I hope will help the twist last better. Will probably result in a better twist out as well. 

I still have some learning to do in this area but nothing major. Just having fun now.


----------



## greenbees (Sep 14, 2011)

faithVA

I'm retaining length! I've just kicked up my baggying method. I'm excited so far..


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

bernag06 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I'm retaining length! I've just kicked up my baggying method. I'm excited so far..


 
Thats fab bernag06. Is it due to the regimen you started with or did you change some things up?


----------



## cia_garces (Sep 17, 2011)

@faithVA I'm constantly busy and constantly moving in many directions so I stay inconsistent with my regimen, but I got a spray leave-in so I can spray it and go and have some kind of moisture in my hair. I also got a silk pillow so that if I'm so exhausted when I get in that I just jump in the bed, I still have some kind of protection for my hair. I'm making VERY small incremental changes, so I guess that's a kind of progress.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> @faithVA I'm constantly busy and constantly moving in many directions so I stay inconsistent with my regimen, but I got a spray leave-in so I can spray it and go and have some kind of moisture in my hair. I also got a silk pillow so that if I'm so exhausted when I get in that I just jump in the bed, I still have some kind of protection for my hair. I'm making VERY small incremental changes, so I guess that's a kind of progress.


 
cia_garces; maybe you can have a very minimal regimen for the times when you are extremely busy.

But you never know, what you are doing with the leave-in and the pillow case may be enough. Sometimes we need to give our hair a break 

So keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

Still tweaking the regimen. Trying to add steaming into my regimen weekly so will work on that for a few weeks. Have discovered that I need to seal my ends as soon as I finish washing/conditioning my hair. So sealing was the last step in my wash regimen, now it has moved up before applying a leave-in. This should protect my ends before and during styling. 

Do some type of oil treatment/scalp massage the night before/ day of wash regimen. 
Mud wash - (optional: sit on 30 minutes or steam with mud for 20 minutes) ; rinse
Apply conditioner/oil mix and steam for 20 minutes
[optional oil rinse]
Seal ends with shea butter
Apply leave in and let air dry.
Style: apply butter if desires; twist with gel
Apply sunflower oil for shine

Midweek
Mist during the week with SM mist
Apply oil to scalp, baggy or apply heat


----------



## cia_garces (Sep 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @cia_garces; maybe you can have a very minimal regimen for the times when you are extremely busy.
> 
> But you never know, what you are doing with the leave-in and the pillow case may be enough. Sometimes we need to give our hair a break
> 
> So keep doing what you're doing.




I got my hair relaxed on Saturday and I was completely expecting for my  hair stylist to say I had bad ends or that my hair was dry or something  in that vain. You know what? He actually said that my hair looked REALLY  good...ends and all...especially considering the fact that I only see  him every 3 months. Go fig.   So I guess I'm doing better than I thought. 

I  see everybody else with their hardcore reggies and think mine is  supposed to be that way too. I'll probably increase what I've been doing  at a later time and date, but for right now I'll just take your advice.  Keep doin' what I'm doing.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> I got my hair relaxed on Saturday and I was completely expecting for my hair stylist to say I had bad ends or that my hair was dry or something in that vain. You know what? He actually said that my hair looked REALLY good...ends and all...especially considering the fact that I only see him every 3 months. Go fig.  So I guess I'm doing better than I thought.
> 
> I see everybody else with their hardcore reggies and think mine is supposed to be that way too. I'll probably increase what I've been doing at a later time and date, but for right now I'll just take your advice. Keep doin' what I'm doing.


 
Glad that it is going well. This really is a unique journey. Some can or need to do lots and some little and all of that varies


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 22, 2011)

Man I've totally been slacking on my hair.  bad me!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Man I've totally been slacking on my hair.  bad me!


 
Some people think getting married is a good enough excuse for slacking off on anything   The nerve of some people.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Some people think getting married is a good enough excuse for slacking off on anything  The nerve of some people.


 
 faithVA but you know how I am.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm still trucking along. I still believe in keeping a simple regimen. I will add a flat-iron once or twice to my hair before the year's up, though.


----------



## greenbees (Oct 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thats fab bernag06. Is it due to the regimen you started with or did you change some things up?



I just was more consistent with my regimen and babying my ends.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

Two more months to year end. A little more refining.

*Wash Routine*
--Rinse hair and scalp under shower and detangle
--Alternate weeks between mudwash and cowash
--Apply ceramide oil to hair and oil blend to scalp
--Apply conditioner over oil and work conditioner into strands
--DC under heat cap/Or steam
--Let DC sit for period of time (will vary based on available time)
--Rinse in twist
--Apply leave in, seal ends with shea butter and work product into strands
--Air dry for 10 to 15 minutes
--Mist hair with SM Mist

--Twist damp hair with gel
--Seal ends with butter

*Midweek Maintenance*
-Mist 1x-2x a day with SM mist or another spray mist or water
-Seal ends daily with a butter/butter blend
-Seal twists daily with butter until it feels coated then skip a day before repeating

Still looking for local conditioner and leave-in. 
May switch to steaming 1x a month versus every other week
Still want to experiment with oil rinsing and ACV rinses


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2011)

This thread gets no love 

For the most part I have nailed my regimen. And will follow what I have and tweek it as needed.

So I am officially closing this support thread. I will no longer be monitoring it. 

Thank you to all the ladies that participated.

Wishing you Happy Hair Growing in 2012.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Dec 26, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Any more regimen graduates?  3 more months in 2011. How's our progress ladies?
> 
> JaszG
> NikkiQ
> ...



I don't have a "regimen" per se.  I've come to accept that I need moisture and to protect my hair at all times.  I haven't applied any heat for the majority of the year.  I attempted to straighten once, on my own, and it was a disaster.  So I'll save the straightening of hair for a professional.  

I'm using up what I have, product wise, I'm still too early in my natural hair journey to commit.  The PJ in me wants to try everything and still go through trial and errors.  

But in general co-washes work for me.  I dc regularly, after every shampoo.  I've been known to stretch out my cleansing... out of pure laziness.  So I still go a few weeks between actual cleansing, with co-washes in between.  

My hair has grown quite a bit and I'll have to snap some pictures soon, as the end of the year quickly approaches.

I appreciate the support and the many rec's from this thread and hopefully 2012 finds me a little more active in the forum.

faithVA thanks for always checking up on us!


----------



## 30something (Dec 26, 2011)

I found my regimen.. pretty much involves Aussie moist/ Tresemme/Lustrasilk conditoners. Clarify the first week of the month. Shampoo 4 times a month (which is includes clarifying). Aphogee 2 step ever 8-12 weeks. Straighten hair 0-4 times month (depends how I feel), other days air dry in a style and redo that every 3-4 days. Been retaining hair, have no real issue. Found out that moisturizing and Co washing is not necessary in my regimen... also found ways to cut down the amount of time I spend doing my hair. Only thing I need to improve is styling natural hair beyond what I already do.


----------



## Imani (Dec 26, 2011)

Straight hair: 
ONe of the main thing I wanted was to master a good flat iron/blow dry. But I gave up on it for a while since I only plan to straighten my hair about 5 times a year. I tried a new salon, but wasn't feeling them so I am going to attempt yet again to straighten my own hair and kinda give up on finding someone to straighten my hair up here in my new location. I go home about 2 or 3 times a year so I can go to my stylist in Atl for trims on those times, but the other couple of times I need to learn how to do it myself. 

I plan to attempt to straighten my own hair for NYE, concentrating more on technique and keeping the flat iron at 390 degrees. I'm not sure what speed/temp to put the blow dryer on. So I guess I will try low speed/warm to be on the safe side. 

Everyday styles/twists
I haven't really been feeling the twists. They always come out frizzy and anorexic looking since my hair is fine. And are so time consuming, and shrink so much.  

I've been doing I guess you would call it a chunky twist out and pulling my hair back in a big ponytail or a bun. 

I've been working out a lot (and I sweat REALLY hard esp in my head) so I've been wetting my hair in the shower and sleeping with it damp in big twists and a (silk of course) scarf around the front. And then taking the twists out and pulling back into a bun in the morning. My hair seems more manageable, stretched out, and not as dry looking doing this. I just wonder if this bad for my hair bc I think I've heard people saying its not good to wet fine hair all the time. But I am only barely manipulating it with my fingers and smoothing the front down with my hands (I never use combs or brushes except on wash days)

Products
I'm pretty much using the same stuff except...
I recently revisited Oyin Products. I tried them out back when I was transitioning. Back then I liked the Juices and Berries spray but felt it was too sticky. And I thought the Honey Hemp was too sticky as well...I thought it was cool that it made my hair "clump", which at the time was hard to do but didn't seem to do what I bought it for (deep moisture conditioning). 

So this time I've been using the Juices and Berry on wet hair or diluted with water and I like it (plus people are always telling me how good my hair smells, lol). And using the Honey Hemp as more of a leave in/moisturizer when I wet my hair in the shower, it helps my hair be more defined when I have in twisted out/loose. Also I like the Dew as a leave in...I get tired of making that kimmaytube leave in and this seems to work just as well. I used to avoid Oyin's products bc of the honey and glycerin esp in winter. But on their site they say in winter to use them in the shower, which is what I do. 

Final Verdict:
Still playing around with my reggie a little. The big things for me right now are finding cute styles while maintaining the health of my hair. When I was trying to make SL, I was like...I wanted to get some length by any means necessary. Wasn't concerned about styling or time consumption; I wore a wig almost 100% of the time for about a year even tho I'm not really all that fond of fake hair. 

But now I'm trying to pursue some hobbies/interests, get out more, etc so I want to slash some time out of my reggie and feel cute wearing my real hair out in its natural state.  As silly as it sounds I'm actually excited I'm finally able to do a bun-my hair is so kinky and poofy, getting it to pull back into a neat looking bun is a big accomplishment.


----------



## Napp (Dec 28, 2011)

i finally nailed my regimen

i wash,dc and set my hair 2 times a week. so far i think its working because i am no longer frustrated with my hair.


----------

